# Humboldt Seed Organisation, anyone try their seeds?



## jjfw (Aug 6, 2012)

Saw their prices on Attitude and their different selection, all looked good. Anyone have any history with their seeds. Have they been around for some time? I am new and picking up pieces here and there. Still alot to learn and questions to ask. I hope to hear good things about Humboldt, but will listen to negative also, what is said could mean the difference, buying or not buying. Thanks, JJFW


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 6, 2012)

I sent them a E-mail 2-3 days ago no reply, apparently its a new company read that they have some collabs with Dr. Greenthumb and other famous breeders but no reviews and no answer makes me skeptical...


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 6, 2012)

plus they give you a pack of their sour diesel 2 over at attitude.


----------



## garongaron (Aug 6, 2012)

gust got blue dream and sour diesel come in nice tin will pop in next couple of days


----------



## bo fli 7000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Have there Og and chem d that is a nice tin little can u get them in wont be growing for awhile they have nice prices


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 7, 2012)

they are a new seed company so there wont be any grow journals or review of their stuff.
i have just germed 5 pineapple skunks,5 out of 5 is good.we'll see how they turn out.


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 7, 2012)

quote from email to greenthumb 



> "we NEVER, EVER work with anyone or use anyone elses seeds either
> 
> On 06.08.2012 14:06, cxxxxxxx wrote:
> > Hi
> > Is it true you are working with Humbolt seeds? dready bob etc?"


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 7, 2012)

Under this circumstances I'd say they are rip-off so wouldn't fuck with them I mean they wrote in description of OG x Bubba Kush " with the strength of og and Yield of bubba" I mean who would want a plant cross to have the bubba yield lol


----------



## canna_420 (Aug 7, 2012)

have to wait and see is all i can say.

Id say they bought a few seeds from dr gt and femed them up.
Dready bob as the equipment allready. or he could be getting them in bulk from breederbay members, either way untill we see a grow we wont know


----------



## jjfw (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for the answers, well it's a mystery right now. I'm just gonna hold off till some solid info comes in. They do advertise nice looking products and nice prices. Hopefully some good news will come out or bad. I was this close to purchasing, instead purchased, Barney's Farm Critical Kush and Female seeds C99. Hope to hear postive about Humboldt. Thanks


----------



## Pross (Aug 13, 2012)

I just received my Blue Dream Haze seeds from them and they look extremely professionally packaged. I doubt these guys would to this much trouble to pack these seeds in such a manner. They come in a plastic cone shaped tube with a flip top lid to it. The usual cotton stopper is in it but on top of that there are small orange colored plastic balls that soak up the moisture. The cone shaped tube is glued to the bottom of the tin. The tin is pretty nifty looking with their emblem on the top. Shaped similar to a small mint can. I've seen better reputable breeders with worst packaging. Again they went to a lot of trouble if these are fakes.


----------



## two2brains (Aug 13, 2012)

Pross said:


> I just received my Blue Dream Haze seeds from them and they look extremely professionally packaged. I doubt these guys would to this much trouble to pack these seeds in such a manner. They come in a plastic cone shaped tube with a flip top lid to it. The usual cotton stopper is in it but on top of that there are small orange colored plastic balls that soak up the moisture. The cone shaped tube is glued to the bottom of the tin. The tin is pretty nifty looking with their emblem on the top. Shaped similar to a small mint can. I've seen better reputable breeders with worst packaging. Again they went to a lot of trouble if these are fakes.


Wow that's exact same packaging I got from dinafem but the little balls were white or clear I don't remember


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 14, 2012)

Apparently they are selling quite a lot at attiude there Blue Dream is sold out lets wait for reviews


----------



## fubarslab (Aug 22, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Apparently they are selling quite a lot at attiude there Blue Dream is sold out lets wait for reviews


I just picked some up through Attitude, 10/10 cracked shells(w/in 24 hrs), 5/10 broke soil so far(start of day 5). I'll keep you updated! They're definitely very 'ripe' seeds


----------



## Zoltan44x (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ how are they right now ?


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 30, 2012)

They are using the same packaging and pictures as Dinafem. hmmm....


----------



## wftrooster (Sep 6, 2012)

I would stay away from Humbolt Seed Or. I order 2 packs from the Attitude. Got six seeds (blue dream and OF) and only one of six popped. I had better success with the freezes.... And of course the attitude will not accept responsibility. I had bad luck with Humbolt Seed Orz and would not recommend them to my worst nightmare....


----------



## wftrooster (Sep 6, 2012)

Humbolt Seeds packaging is very impressive but product inside is bad....


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Sep 6, 2012)

dudes, Humboldt seed organisation - the s in organization should have clued you in that its a uk company. nuff said.


----------



## DMXAK47 (Sep 9, 2012)

i would not trust them. and i almost got some seeds at attitude but then i read the description on there strains. i have seen alot of grow logs of chemdog and they so called feminized it. good luck but i would stay away.


----------



## dgaf757 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh boy...ok this is a new collective, not a breeder. They are a UK based company, but they have bought/traded to get their hands on some of the US's famed and Europes famed strains.

Am I saying these are exactly what the name impkys, no. Their chemdawg is an OGK x Sour Diesel(#2). Its not a real chem but its the "chem" you find in MJ clubs out west. As for the blue dream, I cant say its the original blue dream, but it is a select super silver haze x blueberry. As their only auto strain is a Sensi strain called "Fruity Juice" they crossed to a ruderalis. Theyre lemon thai kush is just a fem. version of the same select Sensi Fruity Juice. 

All of these are well known and established strains that are sought after. Its just that their form of "naming" strains and advertising...You cant take the label of a strain for what it is. You have to actually look into what genetics the strains are to realize theyre still worth the grow since they are still nice strains. Just nothing of their namesake.


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive seen so many people dissing HSO. Im growing out a Blue dream, a Sour d #2 and a Chem. Im going to form my own opinion of them in stead of listening to all the blah blah blah.


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Sep 26, 2012)

DoomBrew420 said:


> Ive seen so many people dissing HSO. Im growing out a Blue dream, a Sour d #2 and a Chem. Im going to form my own opinion of them in stead of listening to all the blah blah blah.


I'd be interested in how that blue dream turns out.


----------



## drfunk411 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a friend growing 3 blue dreams from them right now. I havent seen them personally but he says they are the stongest ones so far in his grow. It's only in veg though. I wont call it a winner till i smoke it.


----------



## arc tyler (Sep 26, 2012)

Amateur.Grower said:


> I'd be interested in how that blue dream turns out.


+1 i want to see if it is actual legit


----------



## madmad (Oct 1, 2012)

Got their Chemdawg as a freebie at the tude, was the first one to crack and sitting in soil since yesterday evening. We shall see how it goes...


----------



## fubarslab (Oct 3, 2012)

Quick update on the Blue Dream, there are 9 survivors from the pack of 10, they seem to be doing very well, I have them in 7 gallon pots under a couple 600watt MH's. I'm not positive on the % of female yet, I will try to update them more as they progress but they are very healthy plants, it's going to be hard to choose a mother. I'll probably just have to clone them all and select the mother after 

I'm going to postpone judgement on these girls for now...here is a couple pics of them as they were tonight.


----------



## dgaf757 (Oct 7, 2012)

fubarslab said:


> Quick update on the Blue Dream, there are 9 survivors from the pack of 10, they seem to be doing very well, I have them in 7 gallon pots under a couple 600watt MH's. I'm not positive on the % of female yet, I will try to update them more as they progress but they are very healthy plants, it's going to be hard to choose a mother. I'll probably just have to clone them all and select the mother after
> 
> I'm going to postpone judgement on these girls for now...here is a couple pics of them as they were tonight.
> View attachment 2359841



You def. have the range of plants there. The taller stretchier sativa looking plants are the racing roaring high, but the more indica looking plants are going to be the heavy yielders...

Heres a fun fact for everyone with the blue dreams. The terpene alpha-pinene found in blue dream is a powerful bronchodialator, and has antibacterial and antibiotic properties. So next time youre sick, or if you have asthma like myself...this is a go to strain.


----------



## mcrandle (Oct 15, 2012)

DoomBrew420 said:


> Ive seen so many people dissing HSO. Im growing out a Blue dream, a Sour d #2 and a Chem. Im going to form my own opinion of them in stead of listening to all the blah blah blah.


You don't like it, then too bad. To be quite honest, it is less "dissing" than it is just questioning WHO they are. I mean, it's one thing to start a seed company with original genetics, and it's a WHOLE DIFFERENT animal all-together when you start a seed company using the name of well-known genetics without even introducing yourself first. 

I respect you for not judging them without growing their shit first, but don't hold it against those that do judge. I say that because these guys literally just came out of nowhere and landed a promotion deal with the biggest seed bank on the planet (Attitude). 

All that "blah blah blah" is legit when you consider they never once got on a forum and said "HELLO" like many breeders do. I hope you get some great phenos, but don't hate on the rest that are intelligent seed buyers.


----------



## apollo4 (Oct 15, 2012)

theyre from over seas playing the cali name.dont do,learn on ur own if u like


----------



## chewberto (Oct 15, 2012)

Im curious myself to see some finished product...


----------



## chewberto (Oct 15, 2012)

apollo4 said:


> theyre from over seas playing the cali name.dont do,learn on ur own if u like


That sucks. Im from so cal and always love me some humbolt... what about emerald triangle?


----------



## dgaf757 (Oct 17, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> You don't like it, then too bad. To be quite honest, it is less "dissing" than it is just questioning WHO they are. I mean, it's one thing to start a seed company with original genetics, and it's a WHOLE DIFFERENT animal all-together when you start a seed company using the name of well-known genetics without even introducing yourself first.
> 
> I respect you for not judging them without growing their shit first, but don't hold it against those that do judge. I say that because these guys literally just came out of nowhere and landed a promotion deal with the biggest seed bank on the planet (Attitude).
> 
> All that "blah blah blah" is legit when you consider they never once got on a forum and said "HELLO" like many breeders do. I hope you get some great phenos, but don't hate on the rest that are intelligent seed buyers.


To be realistic, I think the dissing, isnt actually intelligent seed buying. Theyre freebees. You cant intelligentally buy seeds that are given as a free promotion with another order you already placed. I think the intelligent thing to do would be to do what I and others have already done. Contact Humboldt seed organisation yourself. For all you know they have already gone to a forum thats geared at the UK and Spanish markets. 

As far as them being a "breeder" saying hello...They arent breeders. Theyre a company that sells genetics already developed by other breeders. Im saying this because I have grown some HSO strains, as well as had direct contact with them. Their strains are already developed strains. Lemon Thai Kush-Sensi seeds fruity juice/lemon juice express is that same strain crossed to Ruderalis.HSO-Sour Diesel #2 came from Kannabia in their BCN Diesel project,HSO-OG Kush is Dinafems OG Kush as well as their chemdawg is also closely related to Dinachem from Dinafem who actually got Guavachem and original chem FROM CHEMDOG HIMSELF.Their Blue dream is a SSH x Blueberry...ect ect. 

I think people need to do their own *intelligent* research. Damn they got a deal right out of the gate with attitude....there must be a reason they GAVE AWAY SEEDS FOR FREE. They want to get their strains out there and have people actually grow them out and decide how they feel. But IMO youre afraid of names, new companies, and companies that dont basically knock on your front door to tell you who they are...even though them giving away free seeds even when you dont buy theirs, is again IMO the BEST way to "say HELLO".

So please, dont act like those who want to grow these free seeds out and make their own decisions arent intelligent seed buyers.


----------



## KushyOne (Oct 22, 2012)

Me and a friend of mine are both growing the HSO seeds with good results . He is growing the blue dream and I am growing the chem d and sour d . His blue dream is beautiful and healthy and both my sour d and chem d popped within 24 hrs and are growing very quickly . So at the very least I would say they have healthy viable seeds .


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Oct 24, 2012)

chewberto said:


> That sucks. Im from so cal and always love me some humbolt... what about emerald triangle?


Heard alot of good things about ET. I'm popping 4 of their Bubba 76's (Pre98 Bubba x '76 Afghani) within the very near future.

Really disappointed to hear that this is an OrganiSation and not an OrganiZation. 

They need to be taxed and tariffed heavily for using the Humboldt name, trademark infringement. Too many Euro-scum breeders making a fortune off of California (lookin at you Arjan..)

I'm all for sharing but for real, get off these United Nuts of America and do you. Develop some of your own fire and quit pumping out copycats.


----------



## vfwvn (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a couple of pic of a HSO Blue Dream freebie seed from the Attitude. 32 days from dry seed and transplanted 4 days ago, things are moving along...
View attachment 2387387View attachment 2387388View attachment 2387404


----------



## rdo420 (Oct 27, 2012)

''OG Kush - A mythical SoCal strain - this is the staple against which all the rest of strains are compared. Intense Fuel and Lemon Cleaner taste, high THC, and lots of crystals, this is the one you will find in Californian top spots, where people pay ridiculous amounts of cash to get the &#8220; Original Gangster&#8221; flavor.''
I almost bought some beans from them until I started reading their site. The misspellings and ''orginal gangsta'' shit turned me off though. Thought maybe they were just a scam site appealing to the younger folks with wording. If some worthy grow journals show up, I'd give um a try. Just first impressions and all that.


----------



## dgaf757 (Oct 30, 2012)

FOUR20 SWG said:


> Heard alot of good things about ET. I'm popping 4 of their Bubba 76's (Pre98 Bubba x '76 Afghani) within the very near future.
> 
> Really disappointed to hear that this is an OrganiSation and not an OrganiZation.
> 
> ...


Ok Im going to say off rip, im sorry if you get offended...

You are trying to say that Arjan, the man who owns GreenHouse...doesnt make his own strains?!?!
Hahaha, Arjan slapped his name onto his Arjans haze 1,2,3 and Arjans Untra Haze 1&2 so that people would stop stealing the names of his OWN strains...

A little background info-Arjan's company, Greenhouse debuted White Widow, White Rhino, White Shark, El Nino, Big Bang, AMS, Church, Hawaiian Snow, Super Silver Haze, Super Lemon Haze, Himalayan Gold, and The Doctor. Which means he was first to the table with his new strains, which were leter copied by every seed company in the world, since most of those are Cannabis Cup Winners. Arjan is a DAMN GOOD business man, whether or not you like him. For shits sake, Rockefeller, yea the famous American in oil...was hated by everyone for running a ruthless monopoly, but you dont hear anyone bashing him now!

ALSO, using the name of a county in California shouldnt even be spoken of as a problem..you cant tax that shit. If youre not smart enough to look into their genetics and buy off a name, theres NO WAY youre bashing Greenhouse, because you must be using them a lot.

LASTLY, Emerald Triangle shouldnt even be mentioned next to Greenhouse and Arjan, must less mentioned if youre bashing Humboldt. Emerald Triangle is a bunch of people in Cali growing outdoor strains, in the outdoors with open air pollination. Not a select couple plants to breed, we'll just throw pollen wherever the wind takes it and to whatever plant it takes it to.

Thank you, and those "copycat" strains are some of the worlds best sellers, which makes them what...refined copycats


----------



## dgaf757 (Oct 30, 2012)

vfwvn said:


> Here's a couple of pic of a HSO Blue Dream freebie seed from the Attitude. 32 days from dry seed and transplanted 4 days ago, things are moving along...
> View attachment 2387387View attachment 2387388View attachment 2387404


Damn, Very Pretty! Def. Jealous...I hope mines _*THAT *_&#8203;phenotype. Thats going to become one heavyyy girl.


----------



## mcrandle (Oct 30, 2012)

KushyOne said:


> Me and a friend of mine are both growing the HSO seeds with good results . He is growing the blue dream and I am growing the chem d and sour d . His blue dream is beautiful and healthy and both my sour d and chem d popped within 24 hrs and are growing very quickly . So at the very least I would say they have healthy viable seeds .


How many free seeds did they give you to create an account here just to make that one post?


----------



## mcrandle (Oct 30, 2012)

dgaf757 said:


> Ok Im going to say off rip, im sorry if you get offended...
> 
> You are trying to say that Arjan, the man who owns GreenHouse...doesnt make his own strains?!?!
> Hahaha, Arjan slapped his name onto his Arjans haze 1,2,3 and Arjans Untra Haze 1&2 so that people would stop stealing the names of his OWN strains...
> ...


Arjan didn't create those strains. He merely sold them. Shantibaba and Neville created most of those. And I have not read one glowing report on any strain with Arjan's name on it.

Who cares if he's a good businman? I will buy quality genetics from those that actually breed for quality. I don't buy from business men. Quality breeders care about their customers and creating a good end product that will reap benefits. Business breeders care about money. A quality breeder will in the end be more successful than a business breeder because the quality breeder will still have a fan base. 

Look at Arjan now, after years of buying people it has caught up to him and even other breeders will not deal with him. Take your "DAMN GOOD BUSINESS MAN" shit elsewhere. We believe in quality and honesty.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 30, 2012)

dgaf757 said:


> Ok Im going to say off rip, im sorry if you get offended...
> 
> You are trying to say that Arjan, the man who owns GreenHouse...doesnt make his own strains?!?!
> Hahaha, Arjan slapped his name onto his Arjans haze 1,2,3 and Arjans Untra Haze 1&2 so that people would stop stealing the names of his OWN strains...
> ...


keep on researching... Because arjans name shouldn't be next to any of them strains. Arjan wouldn't know which way to put a plant in soil for fuck sake. Arjan lost most of greenhouse strains when the people who really created them left the cockroach company.
So when you go and smoke all these current day greenhouse strains that have such a big name like white widow, know it isn't the original anymore but an Arjan copycat rip off of someone else's product that he used to sell.


Arjan is marvelous at marketing and that's about all. We need people who are in it for the plant and before there own bank account


----------



## cotchept (Oct 30, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> keep on researching... Because arjans name shouldn't be next to any of them strains. Arjan wouldn't know which way to put a plant in soil for fuck sake. Arjan lost most of greenhouse strains when the people who really created them left the cockroach company.
> So when you go and smoke all these current day greenhouse strains that have such a big name like white widow, know it isn't the original anymore but an Arjan copycat rip off of someone else's product that he used to sell.
> 
> 
> Arjan is marvelous at marketing and that's about all. We need people who are in it for the plant and before there own bank account


^yeah that. Arjan had fuckall to do with breeding all those strains. In the beginning it was all Shanitbaba. It was he who created all those not Arjan. Arjan is a business man and a douchebag, not a breeder. 

The one thing you're right about is *Emerald Triangle shouldnt even be mentioned next to Greenhouse and Arjan.* Because Greenhouse fucking sucks while ET has some solid strains that come from great parent stock. Even if ET mislabels their strains or doesn't have accurate strain descriptions you're gonna find some fire in those packs. Can't say the same for GHS, a seedbank that's the laughing stock of the seed selling world.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 30, 2012)

dgaf757 said:


> Ok Im going to say off rip, im sorry if you get offended...
> 
> You are trying to say that Arjan, the man who owns GreenHouse...doesnt make his own strains?!?!
> Hahaha, Arjan slapped his name onto his Arjans haze 1,2,3 and Arjans Untra Haze 1&2 so that people would stop stealing the names of his OWN strains...
> ...


Many folks happily bash the Rockefellers these days. Probably more so than at any other point in history outside of the peak of their monopoly. 

Arjan is primarily a seed reseller as well. Breeding isn't GHS number one priority. He's always resold other people's genetics. That doesn't mean he doesn't have some stuff he has Franco working on, but he certainly isn't a breeder himself. I'm not sure he ever really claimed to be either. 

He's definitely a skilled businessman.


----------



## dgaf757 (Oct 31, 2012)

FIRST and foremost *mcrandle* did you see what i said earlier about your "intelligent" seed buying..i think its obvious your still sore about correction...


When I say theyre "HIS" strains I mean he OWNS them. 

I will be more than glad to reply to everyone saying Arjan this those werent his strains..

*Can ANY of you give me the spicific strains he claims he created, but didnt. as well as who did really create the strain?
*-Now seeing that people are saying NONE of those award winning strains are his.(example-super lemon haze.i DGAF if he didnt make lemon skunk, he was the first to combine them both) that means that all of his strains are copycats and id REALLY like to know the REAL maker of ALL of the strains that everyones saying arent his. not just 1 not just 2...all of his "copycats"


NEVIL AND SHANTI WORKED AND OWNED GREENHOUSE WITH HIM! Those strains were developed BY ALL OF THEM. Im glad that people like to bash on strains that are not only TOP SELLERS but also CUP WINNERS BY GREENHOUSE. So WHY THE FUCK didnt these reaaaal breeders enter it or claim they were theirs...nope they handed them to greenhouse JUST like Horti-labs got starbud. created somewhere else, by someone else but they take the credit because THEY perfected it, THEY marketed it and THEY SPENT THEIR $$ and RISK to sell them.

Because youre a good businessman doesnt mean you dont have quality genetics. 



HOW MANY GROW JOURNALS ON HERE HAVE POSITIVE THINGS ABOUT GREENHOUSE GENETICS.


----------



## dgaf757 (Oct 31, 2012)

cotchept said:


> ^yeah that. Arjan had fuckall to do with breeding all those strains. In the beginning it was all Shanitbaba. It was he who created all those not Arjan. Arjan is a business man and a douchebag, not a breeder.
> 
> The one thing you're right about is *Emerald Triangle shouldnt even be mentioned next to Greenhouse and Arjan.* Because Greenhouse fucking sucks while ET has some solid strains that come from great parent stock. Even if ET mislabels their strains or doesn't have accurate strain descriptions you're gonna find some fire in those packs. Can't say the same for GHS, a seedbank that's the laughing stock of the seed selling world.


Ok so let me get this straight...there are no good genetics from greenhouse, because thats what you just said.
So theyre also a laughing stock after what 32 cannabis cups. now im wondering how theyre a laughing stock with so many title belts. it looks more to me like the "seed selling world" is quite a bit jealous.

the genetics you buy from greenhouse may as well be nevils n shantis work, but you know what...theyre still THEIR plants that hes reselling. if its like you said, and their genetics are all garbage then *Apothecary,**Nevil, and Shanti*s genetics are garbage...because he sells a lot of their stuff too.

i find it quite amusing when people dont unsderstand this is CANNABUSINESS...not CANNA-ME. If it wasnt for Greenhouse, you people wouldnt have anywhere near the amount of genetics available today. Its obvious to me that the complete legalization would HINDER America's capitolism because youd have SO many people that dont understand BUSINESS.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 31, 2012)

dgaf757 said:


> NEVIL AND SHANTI WORKED AND OWNED GREENHOUSE WITH HIM! Those strains were developed BY ALL OF THEM. .


This is where you are wrong. Yes they were apart of the same company.. That doesn't make an individuals work someone elses property now does it.

If Arjan had anything major to do with creating and developing these strains then why the hell did he get left with fuck all??


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a good read you can go through it yourself or I pulled out a couple of the relevant pieces referring to Shantibaba and Nevil and the strains they created and Arjan did nothing but sell...


-I ( shanti) came to Holland in 1990 with my seed stock I linked up with Nevil , and used Arjans coffeeshops to introduce strains of cannabis and a little later the seed versions, but we never gave any of the plants to him.Arjan just sold seed produced by Nevil and myself

-In 1995 I (shanti) came out with the seed version of White widow, then White Rhino 1996 and White Shark 1997el nino1998 , Himalayan gold and so on. Nevil and I co worked on some Haze strains during the early to mid 90s of which Super Silver Haze and Mango Haze were two strains that eventually came out of this work.The seed was sold under the Greenhouse Seed co label but Nevil held those plants 

Shantibaba - setting the record straight 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now to clear up the story and myths that go around, due mainly to people in the industry(other seed companies) who are more interested in making money than giving information that is correct. Haze brothers worked on the Hazes and they did get to Sam and Nevil(owner of THE SEEDBANKand then Ben Dronkers retailed Nevils strains under the label of SENSI SEEDBANK after Nevil had some jail time in Australia .Nevil was the first Seed Bank or company to exist in Holland so his legendary strains such as Northern lights 5, Ultra skunk , Nl5 Haze, Early pearl , Early girl, Shiva Skunk.and so on became the basis for a lot of offspring seed companies that followed in the 90s.

In fact companies like Dutch passion and Nirvana began by copying Nevils seeds from the F1 seedbut most of them would never say so as they are Dutch business men who see dollars first and not genetics.Sam and Nevil use to work a bit on strains together but when it was revealed that Sam and his crew of Americans in Holland all were part of informants for the DEA in America on a radio program in Holland they split to the UK to do other things. Sam never started or owned a seed company so his claim to all the strains that became famous years ago are not really warranted. He did however do a lot of work on Skunk and shared some seed with Nevil, but as you know for breeding you cannot just take any plant and make a strain like Greenhouse does nowadays. I was working in Australia on varieties like Mullumbimby madness and Thai and Columbia strains of sativas, as well as a lot of original Afghan stock. When I came to Holland in 1990 with my seed stock I linked up with Nevil , and used Arjans coffeeshops to introduce strains of cannabis and a little later the seed versions, but we never gave any of the plants to him.Arjan just sold seed produced by Nevil and myself. I co founded the Greenhouse Seed Company with Arjan in 1994(unlike Arjans claim it began in 1985 from him alonehe was angry that I sold my half share to him and left in 1998 to Switzerland and to open Mr Nice Seedbank with Nevil and Howardbut I was and still am the sole owner of MNS). In 1995 I came out with the seed version of White widow, then White Rhino 1996 and White Shark 1997el nino1998 , Himalayan gold and so on. Nevil and I co worked on some Haze strains during the early to mid 90s of which Super Silver Haze and Mango Haze were two strains that eventually came out of this work.The seed was sold under the Greenhouse Seed co label but Nevil held those plants and only sold the seed of these varieties as well as the weed version that won all those awards.So as to help Arjan sell the correct weed we set up our own independent grow rooms and produced those weeds and Arjan bought them all so as no other Dutch shop could compete. In those days the Greenhouse sold the correct weed and seed.But in 1998 when I won all the cups with Nevil(including Shantibabas Hash for best nederhash) I was givien a better offer by a Swiss group to set up a medical cannabis farm and distil oilso I sold my share to Arjan and left. A lot of people were shocked as they thought we were a solid unit but actually Arjan was over the top already with his success and his ego was too much to listen to and considering the Swiss thing had unlimited possibility where as Holland was stuck at being glorified dope dealers.as it still is today. Medical was more my interest.

I took all my plants which made the seeds, especially my fathers and Nevil put all his plants with me so together we had a library of all genetics possible in the cannabis world. Nevil soon sold his part in one of the coffeeshops and had a big problem with Arjan toobut it took another year or two for them to split. Take a look at the High times Cannabis cup after 1998, so 1999 onwards.only while Nevil was there did they win with SSH, but that soon left with Nevil and Arjan even got caught cheating or trying to bribe people to win cupso was disqualified one year.

A lot of stories exist about the Widow family and a lot of people had access to some of the female versions I left in Holland and soon began claiming to be the creature etc.but the original seed versions that won the first cup in 1995 came from my plants not anyone elses. Till today we have all the plants in original form. Franco, the Italian working for Arjan now does not even know the original plants as he did not come on the scene till after I left. I have nothing against him at all but he is paid by Arjan andis part of that show so believes what ever is feed to him. The GHSco tried to get things going by buying some seed Nev and I had for sale from a guy in Holland during this time. The guy called me up and told me Arjan bought a few thousand euros of this seed and a year later came out with seed under the well known names he had used previously. The growers could not know this until they grew it out and considering a lot of people never grew it before they did not even know what they were looking at and still do not.So many seed companies use the names like White widow but the genetics are all different. I wrote out the true origins of the plant and everyone copied that so it looks like everyone is selling the same genetics but it is they are all selling a name that sellsnothing more.Ask Franco to show you a photo of the original parents that make the widowhe cannot as he has never seen them.The Ghsco linked up with others like Ingemar who claims to be the widow breeder but he is only a grower and he never came out with a seed version until after I made it in 1995. But all the facts have become mixed and people try to confuse the grower by claiming things that no one else can prove to be correct or wrongas there are no rules in the seed game since all cannabis is actually not recognized in the official plant world as sub species due to it being drug related. So in actual fact no one owns nothingeven all the trademarked R after the names you see from various seed companies are all bullshit as they are not really able to protect any names as the plants do not officially existbut that is another story.

In the late 90s I gave plants to Soma, and he began a seed company a year later toomixing his skunks to my males. This has occurred many times to me just look at the Spanish seed companies and 10 years agonone existed until I went there in 1995 and gave away 3 kilos of seed to growers via Canamo magazine.but that is another story too.

Now the female seed story saved a lot of seed companies who never really breed seed as you only need a F1 female and chemicals.no need for a male..so go figure why companies like the Greenhouse or Dinafem etcset up selling female seed..the money the demand and not really needing skill with males are all prerequisites to make a female seed. It is therefore obvious to me why Arjan (who is a very marketing person nothing more) and Franco come out every year with a new name plantthey buy an original F1 seed and donk it with silver nitrates and there you have there productsbut now adays there are so many doing it it is incredible. Even companies have called me to tell me they feminised a clone of Critical mass in spain and call it critical plus.but say nothing more than thanks. So actually I really do not care any longer about other companies and what they say. We at MNS sell the real versions that won the original awards and made the legendsnowadays it is all confused and everyone is going feminisedexcept MNS. We exist so people who like to breed will be able to with the original true breed plants that come from selection and natural collection from traveling around the world. As they say, an empty barrel makes a louder noiseand we are full. 

ShantiBaba[/QUOTE]


----------



## cotchept (Oct 31, 2012)

dgaf757 said:


> Ok so let me get this straight...there are no good genetics from greenhouse, because thats what you just said.
> So theyre also a laughing stock after what 32 cannabis cups. now im wondering how theyre a laughing stock with so many title belts. it looks more to me like the "seed selling world" is quite a bit jealous.
> 
> the genetics you buy from greenhouse may as well be nevils n shantis work, but you know what...theyre still THEIR plants that hes reselling. if its like you said, and their genetics are all garbage then *Apothecary,**Nevil, and Shanti*s genetics are garbage...because he sells a lot of their stuff too.
> ...


Yes, i'm saying GHS has shit genetics. The SLH is their only decent strain and when I ran it I was unimpressed. Their Shanti and Neville strains are just ripoffs. So no, they don't have their original strains just watered down garbage tagged with the same name. Shanti and Neville took their mothers and parent stock when they left the company. GHS White Widow for example is nothing compared to Mr. Nice's Black Widow. And cannabis cups!??! Seriously?!?! That cup has been rigged for years and the awards don't mean a thing. The cup is just for fun, not as a way to accurately judge strains.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 31, 2012)

Can we get a mod to step in here? Non of this has to do with Humboldt Seeds. Sorry to be a dick, but damn. I was subscribed to see if HSO has any decent shit, but I keep getting this bickering about Arjan and GHS. There is a current thread on GHS.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 3, 2012)

A UK "breeder" is the first one with Blue Dream in seed? It makes me extremely skeptical. Not to mention the sketchy descriptions, I think these strains are imitations.


----------



## vfwvn (Nov 3, 2012)

Update on the HSO Blue Dream (pics previously posted page 4 post #36).
This HSO Blue Dream freebie is now 6 weeks from dry seed and have completed the vegetation period and now will start flowering cycle. Here's some of todays pics, structure seems good, showing sex with vigorous growth, apx. 14" tall and strong. After 24hrs on darkness will begin the 12hr flowering cycle under a 1000w HPS. Will update in two weeks on progress we'll see how she performs.


View attachment 2396379


----------



## j4e2f0f (Nov 3, 2012)

Ive got two of HSO's Blue Dream and Sour Diesel #2's among others in a journal, just hit 21 days of 12/12 after about 6 wk veg, if anyone is interested.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Nov 4, 2012)

dgaf757 said:


> Ok Im going to say off rip, im sorry if you get offended...
> 
> You are trying to say that Arjan, the man who owns GreenHouse...doesnt make his own strains?!?!
> Hahaha, Arjan slapped his name onto his Arjans haze 1,2,3 and Arjans Untra Haze 1&2 so that people would stop stealing the names of his OWN strains...
> ...


"Refined copycats"? Sounds like a fancy name for a polished turd dude.

And do you really think Greenhouse has Chemdog or the "Arcata-cut Trainwreck" in seedform? Duh..

I've grown GH and it was shit. Everytime. Not a bash, just my experiences. Take a breather...

That being said, sorry for unintentionally jacking the thread everyone. That was not my intention to start this shit. I could have, and should have, named one of the other culprits whose name is not such an instant trollboner for friends' and foes' alike. I do not care for Euro-copies though. IMO it is part of the reason why you have seen a decline in the integrity and quality of production coming out of that part of the World. 

When I saw that the "Humboldt Seed Organisation" was foreign I disagreed with the name choice. That'd be like starting the Jamaican Genetics Company and basing it out of downtown Cairo. Shit's just kinda weird. I think you're WAY off base with your assessment of people up here just being whatevers-clever-pollen-planters. It's a real industry up here and i'd invite you to check it out if you get the chance.


----------



## KushyOne (Nov 4, 2012)

None . I have never gotten free seeds just for talking up a seed company . My opinion isn't for sale .


----------



## Tomiie18 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have got 5 pineapple skunks, and 2 sour diesels, in the fifth week of veg. Pineaple skunks have intensive smell even in the vegetative period, so You must have carbon filter. Diary about my Pineapple skunks: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/589251-humboldt-seeds-uk-pineapple-skunk.html


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 1, 2012)

So far my experience with HSO has been positive. Have a pack of their blue dream but have no room to mess with her yet, but i have their Sour Diesel going atm and she's really nice for a freebie. Here she's around week 4-ish or 5-ish not sure as i dont keep track no more.


----------



## ineverveg (Dec 1, 2012)

my first run with humboldt seeds, 15 og kush and 4 sour diesel, they are at 44 days from seed, lovely tight nuggs,nicely frosty


----------



## Tomiie18 (Dec 1, 2012)

Really nice Bro, keep it up !


----------



## blue&grey (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey ineverveg those look yummy, how did they turn out?

I planted 10 HSO Trainwreck fems in October, haven't got any pics of them, except this one pic of a cut I took about a month ago. Its around 2ft. tall. I don't recommend fem seeds for outdoors, the difference in growth rate compared to standards is pretty abysmal, I have 6 Cannaventure SinDiesel plants (c99 x NYC Diesel) that are the fastest growing strain I've ever seen, they were put in around November and are all 6ft plus now.
Anyhow I'll let you guys know in afew months time how they all work out.


----------



## ineverveg (Jan 2, 2013)

They worked out nice.lovely smoke !



blue&grey said:


> Hey ineverveg those look yummy, how did they turn out?
> 
> I planted 10 HSO Trainwreck fems in October, haven't got any pics of them, except this one pic of a cut I took about a month ago. Its around 2ft. tall. I don't recommend fem seeds for outdoors, the difference in growth rate compared to standards is pretty abysmal, I have 6 Cannaventure SinDiesel plants (c99 x NYC Diesel) that are the fastest growing strain I've ever seen, they were put in around November and are all 6ft plus now.
> Anyhow I'll let you guys know in afew months time how they all work out.
> ...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 12, 2013)

Got my seeds today. They came in a beautiful wooden box-type packaging. These blue dream are going to replace the Barney's Farm seeds that never sprouted. Blue Dream seems like a popular variety, so I'm pretty excited. I almost don't want to open the packaging though. I will post a photo of it tomorrow.


----------



## Moldy (Feb 19, 2013)

View attachment 2532867View attachment 2532868Here's HSO's Trainwreck just chopped today. Not bad we'll see how she smokes. No LST or FIM on the first grow to see how it branches. I've got Blue Dream close to chop and will post sometime before 3/1/13.


----------



## Bluegrassgrower (Feb 19, 2013)

I just got the pineapple skunk freebie and also bought the sour blueberry, I hadn't heard of it and figured I would give it a run to see how it goes. Anyone else ran the sour blueberry?


----------



## bass1014 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am running the sour bb. its just poped and i will keep ya posted with pics. checck my journal for some other hbs baby's.


----------



## calicat (Feb 19, 2013)

FOUR20 SWG said:


> "Refined copycats"? Sounds like a fancy name for a polished turd dude.
> 
> And do you really think Greenhouse has Chemdog or the "Arcata-cut Trainwreck" in seedform? Duh..
> 
> ...


FYI GHS trainwreck is the real deal. Have done the arcata e-32 trainwreck dozens of times and actually ran GHS seed version. Pretty damn similar in structure, smell and hit.


----------



## Bluegrassgrower (Feb 20, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> I am running the sour bb. its just poped and i will keep ya posted with pics. checck my journal for some other hbs baby's.


I would be very interested in seeing that, are you planning on doing a journal either way ill be keeping an eye out for it!


----------



## blue&grey (Feb 22, 2013)

wow nice trainwreck Moldy! 

I planted 10 fem trainwreck seeds outdoors 4 months ago, I've got 3 different phenos still going, the indica dom has been harvested and mostly smoked, soft sweet floral taste, mixed sat/ind effects, ok potency. The others have similar growth patterns (mostly sativa) with sweet fruity aromas during flowering. 

So far this strain has shown below average resistance to mould, (bearing in mind they're grown in sub-tropical climate) The plant in the pot has mould spreading in the thickest part of the cola so I'm going to have to chop her tonight. This pheno smells beautiful, like tropical fruit, it should taste great too as I've been flushing heavily for the last two weeks.







http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o791/blueygrey/trainwreck11_zpse48aabec.jpg
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o791/blueygrey/trainwreck12_zpsa47f002e.jpg
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o791/blueygrey/trainwreck13_zps44b21879.jpg
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o791/blueygrey/trainwreck16_zps9d89a544.jpg
http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o791/blueygrey/trainwreck17_zps8c338856.jpg


----------



## Mylohigh (Feb 25, 2013)

Moldy said:


> View attachment 2532867View attachment 2532868Here's HSO's Trainwreck just chopped today. Notbad we'll see how she smokes. No LST or FIM on the first grow to see how it branches. I've got Blue Dream close to chop and will post sometime before 3/1/13.



Very nice! How's the Blue Dream?


----------



## Dookz (Feb 26, 2013)

hey everyone, so i made the order from HSO last month for the promo and i am wondering if anyones grown the lemon thai kush as i ordered a 5 pack and want to run them on my next grow... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation-lemon-thai-kush/prod_3621.html


cool trainwreck pics, i jus got 2 free seeds from HSO also from the promo along with the 3 other freebies... its nice to kno wat i can get into

the lemon thai kush is supposed to be huge yielder


----------



## Mylohigh (Feb 26, 2013)

Dookz said:


> hey everyone, so i made the order from HSO last month for the promo and i am wondering if anyones grown the lemon thai kush as i ordered a 5 pack and want to run them on my next grow... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organisation-lemon-thai-kush/prod_3621.html
> 
> 
> cool trainwreck pics, i jus got 2 free seeds from HSO also from the promo along with the 3 other freebies... its nice to kno wat i can get into
> ...



Yoooo you might want to postpone that order till March 1st!! Attitude is having there Birthday Promo from the 1-4 of march and giving out 10 free seeds for orders over 60 GBP. Ontop of the UFO's and free Train Wreck that HSO gives out...I forget what strain but HSO is in the Birthday promo they're giving two seed's as well but are reg. I've had great experience with HSO OG kush, not a super yielder had around 2-3 oz a plant and smaller colas but with 10/10 seedlings making it and all cracking within 24hrs, including the free sour D #2, this companies pretty legit. Hoping to get something with better yeilds but same quality as the OG kush, so let me know how the lemon thai goes!


----------



## Moldy (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's the HSO Blue Dream at about 7-8 weeks. I had to chop as the clones overtook the flowering room. The BD takes up a lot of side space. I didn't LST or anything as it was the first time I grew it out. The clones (2x BD and TR) are a modified-mainlined. Pix in a few weeks. The Trainwreck yielded just under 6 oz. under a Hortx. 600W. I could have gone longer with the TR but ran out of room. Ugh! The BD looks to yield about the same or a little more. Hard to tell though. BTW, I just use Dyna-Gro's line up. Roots hot soil w/dolomite. Ro water. Dry climate @ 21% RH, I didn't use the humidifier the last 6 weeks. Buds are twice as hard/heavy as the trainwreck. 

And thanks for all of the kind words mates but the genetics are more to blame here as I'm still a learning. Hopefully the smoke and effect will be close to the yields. If they are I'm heading out to get more HSO strains like that Thai mentioned earlier. yum!


----------



## oldchuck (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm about to spring for some of their Blue Dream and I would like to keep track of this thread


----------



## Moldy (Feb 28, 2013)

> I'm about to spring for some of their Blue Dream and I would like to keep track of this thread


The HSO Trainwreck was a good yielder (5.6 oz under 600W) and the smoke is (so far) is tasty and will fuck you up. The Blue Dream had better yields, still curing, smoke report to follow. Clones in flower now, Blue dream at 2 week flower and getting good trichome development fairly early.


----------



## Mylohigh (Feb 28, 2013)

Moldy said:


> Here's the HSO Blue Dream at about 7-8 weeks. I had to chop as the clones overtook the flowering room. The BD takes up a lot of side space. I didn't LST or anything as it was the first time I grew it out. The clones (2x BD and TR) are a modified-mainlined. Pix in a few weeks. The Trainwreck yielded just under 6 oz. under a Hortx. 600W. I could have gone longer with the TR but ran out of room. Ugh! The BD looks to yield about the same or a little more. Hard to tell though. BTW, I just use Dyna-Gro's line up. Roots hot soil w/dolomite. Ro water. Dry climate @ 21% RH, I didn't use the humidifier the last 6 weeks. Buds are twice as hard/heavy as the trainwreck. And thanks for all of the kind words mates but the genetics are more to blame here as I'm still a learning. Hopefully the smoke and effect will be close to the yields. If they are I'm heading out to get more HSO strains like that Thai mentioned earlier. yum!


Thanks man, I'll be deff be going for that Blue Dream next!


----------



## moggggys (Feb 28, 2013)

t/w clone , nice taste , hard hitting stone , 2 out of 3 germ , 1 went just 6 weeks with good yield , the other over 8 with slightly better yeilds , got clones from the 6 weeker , going to order again such was the quality , really bushy so had to do a bit of training plus loose at least half of the fans in early flower , bloody good scrog strain i recon


----------



## bundee1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Im no expert but maybe you should feed water and skip a feeding in case something is locking out the cal/mag? My first grow I had a bad cal/mag def on my s/d so I added dolemitic lime to my soil at the beginning of the grow and didnt have to add cal mag until the middle of flower.


----------



## smink13 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been growing *HSO Blue Dream* and *Chemdawg* for a few cycles now. If I can get around to it, ill post some pics. Little info (I grow in 5 gal pots in soil in a controlled environment under 2- 1000w Hortilux Eye's) ( All of my observations are just that, what I think in my opinion )

The Blue Dream - Germinated 3 Fem seeds (should have got more) 2 popped. 1 never had a chance.

--*Blue Dream #1* is a short bushy plant. It is definitely a main cola dominate plant. Im assuming more like its Blueberry parent. For some reason all my Blue Dreams seem to always be deficient in Cal/Mg. The leaves literally curl up like a joint. 
* **( Any thoughts here would be appreciated, I know I have plenty of light and my Ph is perfect, i have fed w/ Epsom Salts and have fed extra cal/mg and cant seem to fix it, hmm.. oh well, back to the report!)
Anyways, its shorter around 3' or less and is main cola dominate. I have topped these and trained them and they have been turning out up to 10 colas. ( if you train earlier and more aggressive Im sure you can get more!) This plant didnt have much of a smell. Just kind of like plant. The smoke was pretty descent, high about 7/10. Yield 3.5+ oz's

--*Blue Dream #2* ohhh Blue Dream #2 how I love thy. Due to unfortunate circumstance, she is no longer with us and will be remembered fondly. Blue Dream #2 was my favorite out of all the HSO seeds I popped. She smells of bliss, which in my opinion is a fruity bubblegum. Just moving her around the room is a treat.  The bad, she only yielded around 2 oz's. Nugs hardness were 9/10. Still workin on gettin that smell to stay after I cure it though! The high 8/10. If I had more BD beans I woulda cracked them to try and get a better phenotype of the two. I think the Blue Dream has some great potential. I am stuck with BD #1, which is not a bad thing, as I am trying other ways of getting her to release her inner deliciousness  This plant consistently grew 3.5' and was main cola dominate but not as dominate as the Chemdawgs.

Chemdawg - 5 germinated, 5 popped. I just germ'd 3 of them this week, I think there is a better phenotype out there. 

--*Chem #1* was tall, around 4' and was very covered in trichomes. I like to say it has a smell of raw cookie dough. Definitely not the smell I was looking for, but pleasant none the less. Nugs were 7.5/10 hardness.This was not a heavy yielder though. Only about 2-3 oz's. The high 7/10. 

--*Chem #2* was shorter and looked like a typical weed plant. Around 3' tall Like a cactus but with more arms  She looked great but grew more airy buds than Chem #1.Nugs hardness 6.5/10. High 6.5/10.

Overall I was not super impressed. The smell was not something I knew Chemdawg to smell like. I germinated the other seeds because the very last Chem I had put in my dark room finally had the piney fuel like smell I had been searching for. A phenotype between these two is what I am hoping for. If it helps, these plants seem to like more nutrients as well ff your growing them and definitely benefit from at least 10 weeks. Topping them works out great.

This was one of my first posts and Id say first one that was longer than a sentence. I hope you guys liked it and it helped out a bit. I look forward to being a more avid user on here. I have already learned so much of the last two years and hope i can give a little back and continue my journey learnin and tryin to techniques and strains and who knows. Thanks!


----------



## smink13 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I know what you mean about the skippin nutes. I have tried a multitude of different little experiments to try and figure out how to address the issue. I tried straight water the whole time with a Chemdawg that is coming out in about a week, so we will see whats up with her and her cal/mg issues.

I do feed cal/mg but I do it about every 3 waterings. 2 water than 1 nutes. Im thinkin about adding some cal/mg to the waterings in between to see if this helps. I recently have started the process of switching soil, ( thats why I didnt say what I was was using ) but the mix called for d lime so that is another experiment I wanted to try next so Im glad you chimed in with that! Middle of flower would be great to get these guys with out their curl actions!


----------



## Moldy (Mar 4, 2013)

Back for a quick yield report - 7.1 oz off of the Blue Dream HSO. 600W DynaGro stuff. Along with my Trainwreck at 5.5 oz I still didn't reach a gram per watt. We'll see how the clones do. Back in a couple of months!


----------



## smink13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Moldy, whats your set up? Im growing Blue Dream right now in 5gal pots and cant seem to get more than 4 oz's per ( not that im complaining  )


----------



## Moldy (Mar 4, 2013)

> Moldy, whats your set up? Im growing Blue Dream right now in 5gal pots and cant seem to get more than 4 oz's per ( not that im complaining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My set up, it's nothing to brag about... I used 5 gal square air pots by Sun. I had two plants flowering in 4x4x6 area under 600W Hort., semi sealed, fresh air exchange every 5 mins, low humidity @ 21% after veg. 35% RH during veg. Vegged for 2-3 weeks, flowered 8-9 wks. Using Roots soil, the hot stuff, dolomite, and just DynaGro line, Protek, Cal-Mag, Bloom, Grow. Mixed in light doses of Black Strap Molasass / 1 tps per 1.5 gal / RO Water w/20% tap water. Now I have 2 clones of Blue Dream and 2 of Trainwreck flowering. This time in 3 gal smart pots but using Mycorrhiza this round. Poured them on the roots when I transplanted. Now I'm getting some pretty robust trichomes at 3-4 weeks of flower (I'm surprised) on the BD but the only thing different is a longer veg and the Mycorrhiza. Pix to follow soon.


----------



## smink13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Moldy that sounds like it works out well for you. You also almost have the same set up as me! I have 2 1000's. What soil are you using during veg? I find that straight roots is fryin my babies


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

i have some beans from them. trainwreck, og kush, blue dream x4, and pineapple skunk. cannot wait to start popping them! good shit guys!


----------



## smink13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Let me know how that trainwreck comes out, im interested in it! Good Luck!


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm curious about the 2 Regular Bubba Kush, beans I'll be getting from HSO for free from the attitude b day promo. 

It can't be the real Bubba, but it may be interesting...

We shall see, as it seems many got the same free beans during the promo.


----------



## GochoCinco (Mar 5, 2013)

To all the whiners saying they won't buy from HSO, are you really going to go broke for buying a few bucks worth of seed from a new company to try them out? If so, you probably shouldn't be growing anyway. 


I've germed a Pineapple skunk and a Blue dream, P.skunk is maybe 2weeks from seed and doing well (actually doing 12/12 from seed as I have 5 more to pop). Blue dream is germing at the moment. Will update on progress.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 5, 2013)

yea i hear you about it not being the real bubba bet let us know how it compares. ive had platinum bubba but not bubba. its kinda like the blue dream beans....its great that they making clone only strains in seed form though!


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 5, 2013)

Haha yeah we shall see

Its funny because I ordered Bodhis "Jabbas Stash" witch was made with the real deal Bubba Kush. So it will be fun to see if they share any similarities.


----------



## woodsusa (Mar 5, 2013)

The blue dream is really nice.


----------



## smink13 (Mar 6, 2013)

If you are growing Blue Dream, which I am, has anyone noticed that they are really susceptible to mg deficiency? All my blue Dreams around week 3 start prayin and then at finish time they are curled over like long joints! This seems to effect my top leaves the most. No matter what I try, I have yet to get them to not curl. I still have more things to try and to get more aggressive with though, just thought id ask!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 6, 2013)

A friend ran a couple blue dream, one hermed bad early in flowering, the other turned out nice but not anything special. The two og's he ran turned out whack as hell. One had a fruity smell in flowering, the other a rubbermaid trashcan skunky plastic smell, both taste like shit and aren't potent. They didn't look anything like og in structure or bud appearance either. No good.


----------



## calicat (Mar 6, 2013)

I finally started popping some of their freebies I have been getting. Amazed how healthy the plants are just cant wait how they smoke. Got their Trainwereck and their chem 4 ( according to their video) in flower. I have their og kush and blue dream in vegetation.


----------



## Jman305 (Mar 6, 2013)

smink13 said:


> I have been growing *HSO Blue Dream* and *Chemdawg* for a few cycles now. If I can get around to it, ill post some pics. Little info (I grow in 5 gal pots in soil in a controlled environment under 2- 1000w Hortilux Eye's) ( All of my observations are just that, what I think in my opinion )
> 
> The Blue Dream - Germinated 3 Fem seeds (should have got more) 2 popped. 1 never had a chance.
> 
> ...


 I think the leaf curling you speak of is the Thai background of the original Blueberry from DJ Short.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 7, 2013)

fuck.. and i was looking forward to their og kush too. i hope i can pull a good pheno


----------



## smink13 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have looked all over the web to find more info about my cuts. Its getting to be confusing. Can you send me a link to where you got the info that they used dj shorts blueberry? I would love to find exactly what cuts were used in the making of my Blue Dream. 1 pheno I have smells like bubblegum and the other smells like not much of anything...hmm..


----------



## smink13 (Mar 7, 2013)

Also for people interested.... Attitude seedbank is giving away Blue Dream from HSO with a 30L purchase!


----------



## kgp (Mar 9, 2013)

smink13 said:


> If you are growing Blue Dream, which I am, has anyone noticed that they are really susceptible to mg deficiency? All my blue Dreams around week 3 start prayin and then at finish time they are curled over like long joints! This seems to effect my top leaves the most. No matter what I try, I have yet to get them to not curl. I still have more things to try and to get more aggressive with though, just thought id ask!


Sounds like heat stress to me. Try backing them away from the lights a little.


----------



## Jman305 (Mar 10, 2013)

smink13 said:


> I have looked all over the web to find more info about my cuts. Its getting to be confusing. Can you send me a link to where you got the info that they used dj shorts blueberry? I would love to find exactly what cuts were used in the making of my Blue Dream. 1 pheno I have smells like bubblegum and the other smells like not much of anything...hmm..


 http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Dream/Clone_Only_Strains/ genetics.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 10, 2013)

Jman305 said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Blue_Dream/Clone_Only_Strains/ genetics.


That's a link for the clone only blue dream, not HSO's. Haven't seen one sat. dominant blue dream from hso yet. If you're going to name a strain after a clone, it should resemble it. I wouldn't be surprised if they're not working with the originals at all. The OG they put out is super bunk, nothing like OG at all. And that's supposed to be emerald og x fire og. No fucking way. I guess that's what you get when a UK company opens named after Humboldt county, CA. selling copycat strains.


----------



## kgp (Mar 10, 2013)

What was bad about the og? I usually don't give new breeders a chance but I am with hso. I guess we will see.


----------



## moggggys (Mar 10, 2013)

moggggys said:


> t/w clone , nice taste , hard hitting stone , 2 out of 3 germ , 1 went just 6 weeks with good yield , the other over 8 with slightly better yeilds , got clones from the 6 weeker , going to order again such was the quality , really bushy so had to do a bit of training plus loose at least half of the fans in early flower , bloody good scrog strain i recon
> 
> View attachment 2547033


a follow up from this picture , 11 days later im struggling with its size , this is after i topped the shit out of it today as it was getting simply too big , took 14 clones from tops 



its about the 14-16 inch now


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 10, 2013)

kgp said:


> What was bad about the og? I usually don't give new breeders a chance but I am with hso. I guess we will see.


Everything. Weak, tastes like shit, don't smell like og, and don't look like og. I saw two phenos of it and they both sucked and went straight into the compost heap.


----------



## kgp (Mar 10, 2013)

Fuck.. That's not what I want to hear. I have a good cut tahoe from cc that I always keep around. Oh well, I guess it will be like playing the lottery.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 11, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Everything. Weak, tastes like shit, don't smell like og, and don't look like og. I saw two phenos of it and they both sucked and went straight into the compost heap.


OUCH! im with kgp...maybe gotta try something different..if sativa heavy pheno give it sativa like conditions?!? imma try it. after all phenotype is 50% genotype 50 % environment and everyone follows the same guidelines ( ie. 70's for temp, water techniques, light hours) shit like that IMHO is huge.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 15, 2013)

i have a reply to everyone that started talking shit when i took up for greenhouse...

aaron as in Don N Aaron, ya know DNA genetics...set me strait for the records as well as the rest of you with the wool over your eyes

Andrew Cannabea
also our boys from the Green House Seed Co. dont breed garbage thats wrong also cause you know you have not grown them all. I know for Fact the the SLH is BOMB = Super Lemon Haze SSH x Lemon Skunk 

Respect,
Aaron and if you need to chat were in the Cruz to.
March 11 at 7:56pm · Edited · Unlike · _3_


----------



## althor (Mar 15, 2013)

dgaf757 said:


> i have a reply to everyone that started talking shit when i took up for greenhouse...
> 
> aaron as in Don N Aaron, ya know DNA genetics...set me strait for the records as well as the rest of you with the wool over your eyes
> 
> ...



Yeah, that validates it for sure...


----------



## althor (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, you mad bro? What else would they say? Shit all over another company? Yes people know they have 1 or 2 good strains, the rest is nothing but marketing. 
Oh and by the way, your link doesn't even work....


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck greenhouse and fuck slh. That strain at it's best is just okay. And they'll hold that shit high for the next 10+ years for all the awards they bought for it. And like althor said, why would DNA trash GHS to you, a customer or possible employee of GHS? I'm sure they trash them enough behind closed doors, I don't think they would publicly.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 16, 2013)

lmao...i know none of you actually know my background so im not going to put anyone on blast for it

lololol...seems like GHSC is getting more protection from dna than cali connection. i regularly put TCC and swerve on blast, and aaron never says anything to me about them.

im a breeder. im not a closet pollen chucker. ive got a menu of strains that are already being hailed from the origin and home town that the REAL ogiginal OG Kush came from, and im not talkin L.A... DNA knows who i do and dont work for (lmfao) and who my allegiance lies with. dna and GHSC are...friendly to each other. i know its crazy right. someone youve never head of, working in allegiance with the titans dna.

im andrew cannabea, and im the one who was trashing GHSC (again i know, hard for you guys to believe)...thrilled to meet any of you in denver at the cup, regardless of what shits been talked on here.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 16, 2013)

dgaf757 said:


> lmao...i know none of you actually know my background so im not going to put anyone on blast for it
> 
> im a breeder. im not a closet pollen chucker. ive got a menu of strains that are already being hailed from the origin and home town that the REAL ogiginal OG Kush came from, and im not talkin L.A... DNA knows who i do and dont work for (lmfao) and who my allegiance lies with. dna and GHSC are...friendly to each other. i know its crazy right. someone youve never head of, working in allegiance with the titans dna.
> 
> im andrew cannabea, and im the one who was trashing GHSC (again i know, hard for you guys to believe)...thrilled to meet any of you in denver at the cup, regardless of what shits been talked on here.



Lmao dude, whatever. Hahaha. What a load of shit. One look through your posts = BULLSHIT.




9/2012 



dgaf757 said:


> ok cool i appreciate the info. i run a hydro set up 7.5gal pots in a recirculating DWC/aeroponic set up under a 600 watt hps.
> 
> your system with light and all seems quite a bit alike. im also useing my autos space for my vegging as well. i figured autos wouldnt yield as much but i did check on youtube like you said and there are some killer auto plants so im hopeful. getting 30g's average per plant isnt too bad. i kinda figured itd be around there.
> 
> thanks for the heads up. nice grow man props.





dgaf757 said:


> hey looks like im like 8 months late in reply but i got about an oz and a half...
> 
> im curious how your yield was. i had to stop growing for a while but im now picking back up and my first few grows are going to be trying to get the best possible yields but also have the really popular tasting and hard hitting strains.
> 
> ...


----------



## althor (Mar 16, 2013)

Just one more thing, a few years ago I hailed DNA as one of the best breeders available. Since then I have had a real change of heart.
I have been less than impressed with some of their more recent strains.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 16, 2013)

Again, anyone can look through your posts and see what I quoted up there. They can see what you're working with and the shit you say. You're a fucking liar. 


dgaf757 said:


> ill try and throw some knowledge at the cannabis community...which is suposedly an open minded community...
> 
> and youre all more ignorant than geroge bush. id say that Uncle Pirate IS george bush.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 16, 2013)

yes 3 years ago i grew 2 GHSC strains lmao


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 16, 2013)

open the facebook link to dna's page.

and then talk more shit. thank you george bush


its clear, you live on RIU. you have shit to talk and talk and talk, but who are you talking to when the proof is in the pudding, and "their puddings all over your face"


----------



## wheelt01 (Mar 16, 2013)

dgaf757 said:


> youre an idiot. go ask them yourself. dont believe me...dumbass
> 
> 
> ...you must be part of cali connection. always ignorant and stupid.
> ...


I haven't ever seen someone singled out for liking someone else's comment before. I'm flattered and since you felt obligated I'll respond. The reason I liked that comment was because I agreed with it. Your attempt at offering up some sort of definitive proof that GHS is some great breeder because someone from DNA told you they were is silly. I don't need anyone to prove to me GHS is good because I have grown many of their offerings and they were perfectly ordinary. They weren't awful and they sure weren't great. I am interested in great. 

If I offended you because I liked someone else's post over your own, your skin is a little to thin for these boards.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 16, 2013)

Really, George Bush? Good one. Almost as good at the part where you said you're a breeder and have ties with DNA. That's why as of Sept. 2012, you were growing 1 1/2 and 2 oz. plants of autos and Big Bang. Mister Bigtime Breeder.


----------



## wheelt01 (Mar 16, 2013)

dgaf757 said:


> i will single you out for it every time too. no one said it offended me. you needed to be set strait, because obviously your ignorance is just that, ignorance.
> 
> I have grown some greenhouse strains as well. i never had any of the crazyyy shit happen, but i do not like their strains. i just dont. havent tried em all, but i havent liked what i tried at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

All I can say is wow! After hearing world famous breeder, personal friend of DNA genetics, and defender of cannabis community underdog GHS, actually took the time to set me strait, I felt obligated to respond again. 

First and foremost, a strait is a body of water. If you think you set me straight by posting my screen name with a question mark after it, you don't know what that word means either.

As to my ignorance, and maybe it's my ignorance talking, but how does liking another member's post make me ignorant. It isn't like I invented the like button and somehow no longer understand how to use it correctly. I read your silly post and althor's response to it. I liked what althor said. That's what the button is for.

I've taken a second to read through some of your other posts and see you are the self appointed champion of putting folks on blast and exposing the other member of the board as ignorant. Well count me among your victories. Although if we are all so ignorant, why come here when your Blue Mammoth grow goes south? Why not consult your friend at DNA? If you got a menu of strains already being hailed what are you growing Blue Mammoth for? 

Sorry for all the questions. You know how ignorant people can be. Thanks for setting me straight. I see how frequently you are forced to do it. You must be exhausted.

To the OP sorry for taking part in steering your thread away from its intended purpose. I hope one day Andrew or dgaf757 or what ever his name is comes up with a cure for ignorance, and I can stop doing ignorant shit like this.


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 16, 2013)

I have bought female ceeds c99 a couple months ago, and am growing it now. Shipping was good, about 2 weeks, came in a coffee cup. Bought 4 C99 ceeds, and got a free Jack Frost.


----------



## jimdandy (Mar 16, 2013)

You know living in the good ole USA in a non medical nazi state, Im just glad I can grow hi grade buds in my closet and not have to deal with black market bullshit. So when I see guys fighting over who's og is the best or whats real or not, I really get a kick out of it. I feel blessed to have real quality buds! Ive had great offerings from DNA, GHS,Sannies,G13,Emerald Triangle and many more! So you guys keep up the fight I need the entertainment! Let me twist up some of this dank Sour Kush to make it more pleasurable!! Flame On fellas!!


----------



## Redeye Bri (Mar 16, 2013)

jimdandy said:


> You know living in the good ole USA in a non medical nazi state, Im just glad I can grow hi grade buds in my closet and not have to deal with black market bullshit. So when I see guys fighting over who's og is the best or whats real or not, I really get a kick out of it. I feel blessed to have real quality buds! Ive had great offerings from DNA, GHS,Sannies,G13,Emerald Triangle and many more! So you guys keep up the fight I need the entertainment! Let me twist up some of this dank Sour Kush to make it more pleasurable!! Flame On fellas!!


What about Humbolt seeds? Anything good from them?


----------



## jimdandy (Mar 17, 2013)

I myself have not tried them. But the Blue Dream has my interest. It is getting some very high reviews on here. What I notice a lot is people who have access to California strains tend to flame on everything. I understand their stance, but they dont understand ours! We don't have accesss to these gems like they do. We have to depend on the black market which is totally full of shit and will tell you anything, or we can try these seeds from overseas seed banks. I've been ordering seeds online for 10 years! Once you figure out who breeds quality vs who is just selling crap and capitilize off of popular strains , you are in business!! My experience has been I started out with the dutch guys ( ghs,dp,sensi,nirvana) Once the West Coast boys to their game to the Dam, I prefer to go with them. I dropped a FREE RP Kandy Kush 2 years ago that was the best weed i had ever had in my life. My friends and family wet their pants over this. I had never smelled or tasted or felt anything like that in my life. 

The market understands that the west coast strains are popular and whats hot! On that note I will say that Sannies Seeds absolutely rock! I would say do a search on the HSO strains. You will see that they are getting good reviews.


----------



## calicat (Mar 17, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> What about Humbolt seeds? Anything good from them?


I have their chemdawg and trainwreck ( did 12/12) in flower. The chemdawg on attitude has its genetics as headband but if you saw their video for that contest the lady said it was a chem 4. ATM their chemdawg is growing like chem 4's I have done in the past. Extremely healthy. It is neck and neck with the koshers and extremas I have in flower too in the frost department. The trainwreck is growing like an indica dom which I never encountered with the dozens of times I have grown the e-32 clone of trainwreck. Shes healthy too. I have a blue dream and their og ( kind of wanted to kick myself for I have read that their og does not grow or even smoke like one). Their blue dream is indica dom too which is strange because the blue dreams I have grown or seen in the past have been sativa dominant. HSO do produce some fine healthy plants. The actual genetics I do question though.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 17, 2013)

wheelt01 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> All I can say is wow! After hearing world famous breeder, personal friend of DNA genetics, and defender of cannabis community underdog GHS, actually took the time to set me strait, I felt obligated to respond again.
> 
> ...


He's trollin. I wouldn't click on any of his links personally either.


----------



## peilo (Mar 18, 2013)

They do straight blue dream, the blue dream haze was probably Cali Connection's which is a fail. I did those. they were average at best. But so far every HSO I've cracked is gold. The Sour D #2, good, Nothing special compared kush but I'm a kush fan. Their Bubba Kush is the best I have smoked. I normally go with Reserva Privada or DNA's straight kush, #18 or cataract. I've done holy grail, kosher and even did the Pre-bubba 98 from Cali which honestly this is on par with almost. the HSO is more sugary and closer to the burnt coffee pot smell. I haven't cracked the BD but did do multiple Bubba's and they are stable and dank and you get a real true 2 hit stone from it. More then I can say for most breeder and dinafem sucks besides maybe the critical+ which is avg smoke but good yield 



Pross said:


> I just received my Blue Dream Haze seeds from them and they look extremely professionally packaged. I doubt these guys would to this much trouble to pack these seeds in such a manner. They come in a plastic cone shaped tube with a flip top lid to it. The usual cotton stopper is in it but on top of that there are small orange colored plastic balls that soak up the moisture. The cone shaped tube is glued to the bottom of the tin. The tin is pretty nifty looking with their emblem on the top. Shaped similar to a small mint can. I've seen better reputable breeders with worst packaging. Again they went to a lot of trouble if these are fakes.


----------



## peilo (Mar 18, 2013)

their bubba will blow out any kush you can order. I have done all the top shelfs. Reserva Privada, DNA, Cali Connections. Trust!!


stealthweed said:


> Under this circumstances I'd say they are rip-off so wouldn't fuck with them I mean they wrote in description of OG x Bubba Kush " with the strength of og and Yield of bubba" I mean who would want a plant cross to have the bubba yield lol


----------



## crispymeds (Mar 20, 2013)

here is there blue dream, looks pretty dank https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75NZp1BhOIo


----------



## smink13 (Mar 22, 2013)

I cracked 2 Blue Dream seeds from HSO. Both were mirror images. One was short and fat, the other a bit tall and stringy. All I have to say is that the BD#1 I grew and still am is a commercial crop. Great yields, frosty just overall good bag appeal. The high to me is better than the Chemdawg I am growing from HSO. Everyone says the BD grows tight, hard nugs and this is very true. I literally think they are too dry for life and jar them and a day or so later, I'm dumpin them out again to dry! ( my dry room is 60-65 and about 50% humidity, which I can never get lower even with my dehumidifier since I'm in my basement, I guess) 

BS #2 smelled amazing, its curing now, ill post my results later. 

To be honest, I am still learning, like most of us here. I know there are things I could do and am currently doing to improve my grow but Id have to say I'm not really impressed HSO at the moment. I am cracking more of their Chemdawg in hopes of finding a better pheno. They are in veg now and ill let you guys know what happens. Personally I think their BD and Chemdawg have potential but I need to crack more to try and find the better phenos then what I have or else im moving on with Space Dawg from TGA. 

Good Luck with your HSO seeds fellas! If you are growing any and would like to discuss some results or any information let me know! I am always trying to learn more and what peoples personal results are. I have plenty of pics and if anyone is interested, Ill post some! 

These are my opinions and results, I respect yours and agree that mine will not be the same as yours. Thanks


----------



## Moldy (Mar 22, 2013)

> Moldy that sounds like it works out well for you. You also almost have the same set up as me! I have 2 1000's. What soil are you using during veg? I find that straight roots is fryin my babies


I just use regular store bought soil (stole it from wifes garden supplies) mixed 50/50 with Fox Farm for veg. (or whatever is laying around lol) and use the grow formula from Dynagro under 4-T-5's. I don't veg very long unless there's no room in the flower room, maybe 1-2 weeks top. Then I switch to the Roots soil for flowering and switch to a 600W Hortilex. I only had two plants in flower from seed, BD and TW so they got more light and didn't have to fight for postition. They were some pretty girls before I put them in flower. Real vigor and side branching. Maybe I got better than usual yields due to fact I had 5 gal square air pots but they deformed and I put over 7 gal of soil for each plant and had a lot of side branching room. Now I've got 4 clones in flower, 2 of each, trainwreck and blue dream. Pix in a month. I wasn't that crazy over the smoke until I got a cure going on the BD, now I'm very satisfied.

The only issue I had was strange spots on the BD's leaves. I appeared to be mag deficient but didn't get bad and only affected 2-3% of the leaves. My clones are doing the same thing. I've never seen it before but it doesn't seem to bother anything but me.


----------



## Moldy (Mar 22, 2013)

smink13 said:


> I cracked 2 Blue Dream seeds from HSO. Both were mirror images. One was short and fat, the other a bit tall and stringy. All I have to say is that the BD#1 I grew and still am is a commercial crop. Great yields, frosty just overall good bag appeal. The high to me is better than the Chemdawg I am growing from HSO. Everyone says the BD grows tight, hard nugs and this is very true. I literally think they are too dry for life and jar them and a day or so later, I'm dumpin them out again to dry! ( my dry room is 60-65 and about 50% humidity, which I can never get lower even with my dehumidifier since I'm in my basement, I guess)
> 
> BS #2 smelled amazing, its curing now, ill post my results later.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm still curing my BD. It's buds contain a lot of H2O and as dense as they are it's gonna take more time. The trainwreck wasn't as dense.


----------



## smink13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ive been noticing that both my ChemD and Blue Dream from HSO is showing some hard curling (mg deficiency). Ive tried doing a few things to amend this to no avail. I shall not give up as there are many different ratios to try still. I know what you mean when you say your satisfied after the cure. The smell and taste is much better, as is with all plants anyways but im still not "wowed" Other than the curling my girls are usually pretty healthy. I had two BD #1's finish and is curing now. I have some pics, Ill try and figure out how to post them, I never have! I also hope this BD is better now that I know a little more about her needs  Enjoy!


----------



## GochoCinco (Mar 28, 2013)

smink13 said:


> Ive been noticing that both my ChemD and Blue Dream from HSO is showing some hard curling (mg deficiency). Ive tried doing a few things to amend this to no avail. I shall not give up as there are many different ratios to try still. I know what you mean when you say your satisfied after the cure. The smell and taste is much better, as is with all plants anyways but im still not "wowed" Other than the curling my girls are usually pretty healthy. I had two BD #1's finish and is curing now. I have some pics, Ill try and figure out how to post them, I never have! I also hope this BD is better now that I know a little more about her needs  Enjoy!
> View attachment 2590074View attachment 2590075View attachment 2590077View attachment 2590078View attachment 2590079View attachment 2590080View attachment 2590081View attachment 2590082


Nice fat buds, good work my friend


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes those are fat buds!! I am running two HSO Blue Dreams right now..my first leaf set was curled too and finally straightened out..looking pretty decent now..hoping my buds end up comparable to yours! How's the smell?


----------



## Moldy (Mar 28, 2013)

smink13 said:


> Ive been noticing that both my ChemD and Blue Dream from HSO is showing some hard curling (mg deficiency). Ive tried doing a few things to amend this to no avail. I shall not give up as there are many different ratios to try still. I know what you mean when you say your satisfied after the cure. The smell and taste is much better, as is with all plants anyways but im still not "wowed" Other than the curling my girls are usually pretty healthy. I had two BD #1's finish and is curing now. I have some pics, Ill try and figure out how to post them, I never have! I also hope this BD is better now that I know a little more about her needs  Enjoy!
> View attachment 2590074View attachment 2590075View attachment 2590077View attachment 2590078View attachment 2590079View attachment 2590080View attachment 2590081View attachment 2590082


Very nice there!! That one seems to show more of a sativa pheno?? I like that one better than the indica pheno I got.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

sativa>indica thats why LoL
all kidden aside wouldnt u want a sativa pheno seeing how the real BD is sativa heavy? i know its a whole other breeder and genes and such so whos to say that you got to look for a sativa heavy pheno id just imagine the sativa high and sativa buds was in the clone only version of BD and the only thing indica about it was the yield and flowering time no?


----------



## smink13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you thank you  A lot of people describe BD as a really great sativa high at first, finishing w an indica effect hours later. Mine does not feel this way. Now that being said, it is my choice over the Chemdawg. The BD just has more of a body buzz than the Chem. I know they are both sativa dominant (allegedly) but I would say of the two the BD is more indica leaning. I feel I am biased a bit towards my decision as I love me a whole mess of indicas. I prefer body a numbing effect over the upidity make me talk fast like a crazy person, but that is just me.  I grow these for my patients so my opinion is null in the matter but that is just my 2 cents. 

Im really hoping the pics u just saw of the BD 1-5 is what I will be getting from now on. The first few were unimpressive as far as weight goes but still good smoke. Im not trying to say this is not great weed or anything because I gave people that love it and one in particular that cant smoke a lot or she freaks out lol so thats why I say I'm biased I guess. I just need me some indica in my life, which I have growing now a nice lil ( well enormous ) Blue Cheese. I believe she is having some ph issues but when I get her figured out, ill post a couple pics if anyone is interested, as I know this is not the place for pics of other breeders beans!


----------



## smink13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Superman, BD 1 so far just kinda smells like plant with a hint of what BD #2 smells like. BD#2 is fruity as smelling as can be. I feel like its more of a bubblegum smell though but what do I know, I just grow em ~


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Mar 29, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtube_gdata_player&v=7qkkN6nBOqc


----------



## superman27nc (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm am growing out TGA Plushberry and Bluedream right now..one of my tiny pheno Plushberrys is a male I'm pretty sure..pretty excited..how does a cross of Plushberry x Bluedream sound?.. Plush Dream?


----------



## smink13 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thats sounds greaaaat. I love me some plushberry. Im really starting to think there is a lot of variance in my Blue Dreams. How about any of you growers out there? How stable is your BD? We all know environment has a lot to play but besides that.


----------



## dgaf757 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wheelit01

youre a funny character. if you had not cropped what you wanted to read and ignorantly disregarded anything else i posted or said. first of all, anyone can click my listed order of posts. as no one on here could figure it out (although hundreds looked) i consulted my friends that are accomplished growers. im sorry youre not and couldnt figure out the answer before i did.

as i have posted numerous photos of multiple grow rooms on here (in the same section where you cropped that i have blue mammoth running) running what i normally run. my strains, and quite a few odds and ends strains. yes i run 2 4000watt grows, (same section you cropped blue mammoth from with the hundreds of strains) and yes i publically announce that i had no room to run a full auto grow, nor care enough to...so i did a single pack. its also everywhere that i have been breeding for years and have been doing well enough to open a store in boulder co, within the next 90 days...so if youll excuse that i didnt have time to get back on here because i work for a living...not get welfare so im busy with a business. youre busy trying to define business

edit:im sorry for offending anyone who does work for a living. you have people on here with thousands of posts thatve never even had a hand with even a hundred thousand dollar grow telling the community what does and doesnt belong. well i may not have all day to sit online because im running a business...and anyone else that wants to put it to the test...youll see sunshine state seeds in boulder colorado as well as the denver cup


----------



## blue&grey (Apr 3, 2013)

Lot of variance in Trainwreck phenos I got smink, started with 12 female seeds, one quick finishing indica dom pheno, the rest sat mostly on the sativa side of the sat/ind. hybrid mixture

So whilst fair bit of variance among the phenos, once dried the buds all share the same medicine/ fruit smell and taste. 

I will give a proper review with pictures of my outdoor endeavours once I've sorted my pics and let everything have abit of a cure. (Just finishing up harvesting my last plants this week yipee!)


----------



## smink13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm maybe its something to do with HSO breeding practices, who knows...
good luck with your outdoor grow!


----------



## blue&grey (Apr 7, 2013)

BluePlush / Dream-Berry. . hmm sounds like a worthy cross Superman27. 

I made some seeds this year with a SinDiesel male. (c99xnycd) He spoofed all over some SinDiesel females, + afew Trainwrecks and AK-48s. 

I pulled my last plants yesterday, one trainwreck and one SinDiesel. Had rain last 3 weeks I was mad to leave them out in such conditions but other duties called, low and behold I find them in a state of extreme ripeness, and apart from one spot, virtually mold free  

I think the previous wrecks were pulled too early compared to this one stinks to high heaven! she is super dank heavily odiferous in drying stage. 

Ok I'm going to duck out with the scissors and camera, I will be back later today with some pics of the fresh wreck and cindie.


----------



## superman27nc (Apr 8, 2013)

blue&grey said:


> BluePlush / Dream-Berry. . hmm sounds like a worthy cross Superman27.
> 
> I made some seeds this year with a SinDiesel male. (c99xnycd) He spoofed all over some SinDiesel females, + afew Trainwrecks and AK-48s.
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend..I'm no serious breeder by all means but hey take some great strains and you ought to end up with something awesome..your crosses sound yummy!! Not got the pleasure to try NYCD yet but I grew out some Trainwreck a few years back..btw way I like the name suggestions..Dream Berry my fav


----------



## scarelet (Apr 12, 2013)

Bro I can say that that's a OG kush seed sorry.Butt nice.


----------



## Jman305 (Apr 15, 2013)

calicat said:


> I have their chemdawg and trainwreck ( did 12/12) in flower. The chemdawg on attitude has its genetics as headband but if you saw their video for that contest the lady said it was a chem 4. ATM their chemdawg is growing like chem 4's I have done in the past. Extremely healthy. It is neck and neck with the koshers and extremas I have in flower too in the frost department. The trainwreck is growing like an indica dom which I never encountered with the dozens of times I have grown the e-32 clone of trainwreck. Shes healthy too. I have a blue dream and their og ( kind of wanted to kick myself for I have read that their og does not grow or even smoke like one). Their blue dream is indica dom too which is strange because the blue dreams I have grown or seen in the past have been sativa dominant. HSO do produce some fine healthy plants. The actual genetics I do question though.


 I have an HSO Blue Dream pheno in veg right now that is pretty berry/pine smelling but it is a stretch ind. It very closely resembles two Blue Dream offspring from Sin City Dream n Sour. The same leaf shape, smell, and height at same age from seed. The only difference in the Sin City cross is that one of them is a sat dom indica, and the other is a stretch ind. If you read DJ's breeding notes and story of Blueberry, there are actually two sides. A sativa plant that is Thai dominant which has been lost and rebred to Blue Satellite, and an indica plant that had a bit of stretch to it. This last one is the one that was used to make the Blueberry everyone thinks of. SSH was used to make BD, so unless it was resexed and cross pollinated, there will be varying phenos. I realize that "true" BD is clone only and mostly West Coast, but getting the berry and alpha-pinene male shouldn't be too hard and then all you need is a nice comfortable high female and you've got your own version of BD in seed form.


----------



## calicat (Apr 15, 2013)

blue&grey said:


> Lot of variance in Trainwreck phenos I got smink, started with 12 female seeds, one quick finishing indica dom pheno, the rest sat mostly on the sativa side of the sat/ind. hybrid mixture
> 
> So whilst fair bit of variance among the phenos, once dried the buds all share the same medicine/ fruit smell and taste.
> 
> I will give a proper review with pictures of my outdoor endeavours once I've sorted my pics and let everything have abit of a cure. (Just finishing up harvesting my last plants this week yipee!)


I did my trainwreck from them 12/12 at first was leaning to indica dominant but after 3 weeks into flower it shifted to sativa dominant traits. Mine smells peppery.


----------



## blue&grey (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey calicat! tell me how did your hso trainwreck compare to the e-32 cut you said you have grown also?

I do wonder what exactly is in the genetics of HSO gear. . . No pepper smell on any wreck I've grown, greasy hash aroma and sour skunk taste. Skinny foxtails for buds as well, painful to trim, poor calyx / leaf ratio. but hot damn if it doesn't smack you round the head after a hit !  

Heres some shots of my last plants to come inside, The purple stuff is Sin Diesel (c99 x NYCD) and the others are Trainwrecks.


----------



## superman27nc (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice lil stealthy patch you got there..how can you not love some purple colors like that


----------



## koots (Apr 19, 2013)

dgaf757 said:


> To be realistic, I think the dissing, isnt actually intelligent seed buying. Theyre freebees. You cant intelligentally buy seeds that are given as a free promotion with another order you already placed. I think the intelligent thing to do would be to do what I and others have already done. Contact Humboldt seed organisation yourself. For all you know they have already gone to a forum thats geared at the UK and Spanish markets.
> 
> As far as them being a "breeder" saying hello...They arent breeders. Theyre a company that sells genetics already developed by other breeders. Im saying this because I have grown some HSO strains, as well as had direct contact with them. Their strains are already developed strains. Lemon Thai Kush-Sensi seeds fruity juice/lemon juice express is that same strain crossed to Ruderalis.HSO-Sour Diesel #2 came from Kannabia in their BCN Diesel project,HSO-OG Kush is Dinafems OG Kush as well as their chemdawg is also closely related to Dinachem from Dinafem who actually got Guavachem and original chem FROM CHEMDOG HIMSELF.Their Blue dream is a SSH x Blueberry...ect ect.
> 
> ...


I fully agree. They are freebies and I think the best thing to do is grow them out and report the results. I received Blue Dream, Trainwreck, OG Kush and Pineapple Skunk. All of them popped inside of a week and all but the OG Kush are looking like they come from strong genetics. The OG was looking a little mutated at the beginning but,she( i hope) is really starting to come around. I am hoping to hear more about the Blue Dream. I have found that she seems to need a bit more"N" then the rest. Any body out there have any feedback on their particular experience with this strain


----------



## theraflu (Apr 23, 2013)

I've grown the blue dream. I got it curing at the moment. I used fox farm nutrients and my blue dream was very sensitive towards it. Besides that I think it came out good and it smells great. I also think I kind of killed the odor cause I was facinated with the smell and kept opening the jar, now it smells like green tea... :/


----------



## amsterdam2015 (May 1, 2013)

Growing out the BD and the Chem4.

Had a few problems with them in veg but I think they were my fault.

Thought id share my most recent pics; Chem4 at 58 days from 12/12.

Will post the BD soon and then update with a smoke report in time.


----------



## hippy132 (May 1, 2013)

Grew it out 10 weeks last time, going to try for 8 weeks this time, when you cutting the Chem 4?


----------



## Smoke&toke8 (May 1, 2013)

hso blue dream is nice and strong! started 1.5 months ago and already there 3' tall these are going to be monsters outdoors!!


----------



## amsterdam2015 (May 2, 2013)

hey hippy,

not too sure, only just realised its the 4 cut, rather than the 91/d so I think it might be ready a tiny bit quicker than originally expected, should be fully fully done by week 10, rather than that being the start of the window.

so happy I managed to take clones from it, really looking forward to chem, not smoked it or grown it before.


----------



## glockdoc (May 2, 2013)

chem is sooo seductive


----------



## glockdoc (May 8, 2013)

sup guys had a hso og kush seed crack today in less then 16 hrs, just planted it in soil....decided to germ it first because of some bad reviews on this thread soooo heres a good one on germ rate!


----------



## smink13 (May 14, 2013)

Hey Guys, Im back with some more results. Pictures to follow. I'm not sure where I left off with the thread but Ill try not to get repetitive. I some how mixed up my clones and the Blue Dream #2 miraculously has survived. Thank JC. Now these are just starting to show they are BD2 so ill post how they come out later. 

(I started growing in hydro. Soil is brand new to me. I mean I have grown gardens before so I knew a bit coming in. This has been a learning experience to say the least. I wont get into those details in this thread lol. )

Anyways, I have always grown in 5 gallon pots. I started a little "experiment" with growing in a 7 gal container, which I wouldn't call it one because we all know 7 gallons come out. To be honest I was unimpressed at first. I thought the plant in question was a ChemD#2. As the plant grew and grew I just was not impressed with how much bud was on it. It started to get deficient and all that jazz. After flushing her at week 4 and giving her light nutrients to start, and increasing her slowly, she blossomed. I know I'm sure I made the mistakes ya ya ya, I'm not perfect. 

At the same time I also had a new "experiment" with a scrog. In my original blue dream pics, the first couple show my grow and have a wheeled cart I made. I started with 3 Blue Dreams and 1 Purple Trainwreck in it. Very early on I figured out that was stupid and needed to get that trainwreck outta there as she was twice the size as the BD's and there was just not enough overall room. The BD's just finished in the scrog. 

RESULTS AND NOT JUST HIGH JIBBER JABBER

Now Ill have more to come, this post is really just on a whim since I read all your comments and felt I needed to at least throw some info at you.

1. 7gal>5gal - we all knew that, moving on.
2. Scrog>stand alone 5 gallons (ill post how much I got off them but initially they look equal to a giant or more)
2a. The scrog was approximately only 2.5 ft tall as my BD's in stand alone 5gallons are usually 4-5ft.
3. Scrog is not great for flushing, if your into that. The way I built my cart was 2 layers of nettings around approx. 14" and 26"
4. BD's respond great to scrog and supercropping. These bad boys couldn't be harmed. Some how they seemed to be less susceptible to the normal deficiencies I see. Im still working on it yes but these were lush green til I flushed 
5. ChemD from seed>ChemD from clone. We all know seeds grow better than clones (most do) but these guys are redic, pics later.
6. I hate my ChemD #2 just sayin. ChemD#1 was much better. #3 and #4 are growing great and were started monthes after #1 and #2. 
7. #5 HERMED! This plant from the get go was slow, germinated slower, didn't pop its perty little face til 5 days after #3 and #4.... we get the idea, just garbage so that's where it resides today.
8. I have started using SUBCOOLS SUPERSOIL (or SS as this will be what I refer to it as from now on )on the CHEMD#2. I started with a bottom layer of 3-4" filled w/ SS. Within 3 weeks ( ill have to double check exactly) it's yellowing hard. 
9. I filled another 5 gallon full of SS w/ another CHEMD#2. I made a buffer area between my 1 gallon transplant with just ROOTS ORIGINAL and its been over a week and there is no yellowing or more importantly any burning. 
9a. My hypothesis for the SS and the CHEMD#2 is CHEMD#2 loves nutes. We will see if this is true. I will not be finishing this plant as I grow indoors and FUCK growing indoors in July and August so this will go til I can stand looking at it  ( Possibly will get moved outdoors if I can keep it small enough )

Conclusion...dun dun dunnnn. Im just a guy growing like you guys. I have to make my "experiments" in order to see it for myself. If im like any of you, you need to see it. Books help but they kinda dont...

BD is not as bad as I originally thought. Working with it awhile and THE MOST IMPORTANT LITTLE PIECE OF ADVICE I CAN GIVE ON IT....GETTING A GOOD CURE ON IT! Yes, I had to yell it. I was judging it before I gave it more care and time. Will I keep it forever?? No, but who keeps a strain forever? lol Unless you want to just make money off weed and get no joy out of it...

These are just some of my ramblings and I have not gone back to re-read. Maybe I should...fuck it.  You guys enjoy or hate! Begin!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 14, 2013)

Has anybody had any problems with the germ rate with the Chemdawg?


----------



## smink13 (May 14, 2013)

All my ChemD germinated 5/5. My Blue Dream 3 pack, 1 did not.


----------



## glockdoc (May 15, 2013)

fudge i grabbed a 3 pack bd, hope mine all pop with some keepers. my og kush 2 days old if y'all want pic's ill hop on that aint much to see thou except the nice small compactness of growth i achieved . some people get some stretchy ass seedlings which is said too be not the best start.. we will see lol but it is only just showing its true leaves hence why i say its really nothing to see


----------



## glockdoc (May 15, 2013)

great report too man well needed for alot of people. i wish i had gotten some chem d its my second fav strain next to blue dream. 
yea hermies are bad and unwanted but knowing you had a chem that hermied is some good info in ur favor.. chems do that people say. hopefully u grabbed a keeper


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2013)

I'm glad to come across this thread! I was shopping earlier and intersted in HSO...I asked about them in another thread and found this one also..


----------



## alrachid (May 15, 2013)

I've only had good experiences with this company. I would suggest them even though they are new. Every thing went well for me.


----------



## ace720 (May 15, 2013)

alrachid said:


> I've only had good experiences with this company. I would suggest them even though they are new. Every thing went well for me.


You work for them? ??


----------



## growinman (May 21, 2013)

alrachid said:


> I've only had good experiences with this company. I would suggest them even though they are new. Every thing went well for me.


I couldn't agree with you more.....and I dont even work for them(either).
Serious, I 've ran about 5-6 different BD's, even a clone only 'snoops cut' and I really believe HSO's version(wherever it came from) is one of the best. It has an awesome structure, unlike any of the others I've ran. It's most definately in the cure however; pay very close attn to that!
I hadn't heard of these guys either....and I was actually going more for the chemdawg--->the bud was 'okay' and I didn't like how it grew, so it really never had much chance in my garden.

Did I read about TGA?? HA! Wont get into that...

Peace
gman


----------



## bwest (May 21, 2013)

ace720 said:


> You work for them? ??


Yep, everyone who has ever said good things about a seed company is an employee.


----------



## smink13 (May 23, 2013)

Id like to add that I have a few more ChemDawg's comin now from seed. Ill save the people the time that havn't read my report but I bought a 5 pack and out of 5, 4 germinated, 1 hermed. So now I have Chem 2,3, and 4 still. Chem 1 had cloning issues and long story short couldn't be saved. 

Anyways, the chem 2's I have had some good reactions to and some bad. For me I think it blows. It barley gives me a buzz and it fox tails like a bitch with airy buds. Now I wouldn't say too airy but I like rock hard  no homo. So this guy is getting replaced as soon as the 3 and 4 show their true colors. Both Chem 3 and 4 are much more dense. We all know they grow better from seed but these things are just blowing Chem2 away. 

Ill post more when I get results from Chem 3 and Chem 4. As of right now, they smell identically to Chem 2, so I'm not sure that is a good sign or not ~ 

Ill keep ya posted and as always, good luck with your grows fellas!


----------



## Moldy (May 23, 2013)

koots said:


> I fully agree. They are freebies and I think the best thing to do is grow them out and report the results. I received Blue Dream, Trainwreck, OG Kush and Pineapple Skunk. All of them popped inside of a week and all but the OG Kush are looking like they come from strong genetics. The OG was looking a little mutated at the beginning but,she( i hope) is really starting to come around. I am hoping to hear more about the Blue Dream. I have found that she seems to need a bit more"N" then the rest. Any body out there have any feedback on their particular experience with this strain


Don't about the N requirements since I use DynaGro. I hit it with 1/4 teaspoon of N all through flowering as I do with most strains. I got the normal yellowing at end of life thing. I just read someone mentioned that the cure is most important, they could be right as my first grow nugs are fairly potent and my clone grow which was harvested about a month or so ago isn't as potent. I like the Trainwreck better but the wife likes the BD. For free seeds including 2 of each clones harvested the yields made other grows look sick. Pretty close to 600 grams off 4 clones (2 BD 2 TW). Not bad for a 600 watt grow. Keep in mind I don't do large grows as some do, I just need to supply my "family".


----------



## bigdaddycatfish4 (May 25, 2013)

i have a 3 pack of their trainwreck i didnt pop any of them yet im curious if its even worth me taking up the space in the house or just putting them outside?


----------



## duginaz (May 27, 2013)

Growing my first HSO *Trainwreck *under cfl's and led's, DWC ,Scrog in small cabinet.
Week 5 of bloom,can't wait to try .
Looking like good strain for my set up,looks like good producer.
Anyone know avg. bloom time on this strain?



Go Steelers!


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 27, 2013)

I'm currently running Blue dream,Trainwreck and bubbakush from them and all seems peachy to me , funny I quit visiting these forums because of the haters and the very first post I read when i came back and yep there it is a fucking hater.There is nothing wrong with HSO ,their gear is as good as anything out there,I'm running multiple breeders and their's is outshining all of them.And no H8tr I don't work for them.


----------



## ineverveg (May 27, 2013)

yes mojo, HSO is legit, im loving the og kush i got from humboldt, no experience with other og strains to compare but the smoke is lovely, and the strain holds its own growing alongside some quick finishers!


----------



## HighFi (May 27, 2013)

Only thing I have grown and is growing is their Blue Dream. And from my experience it grows like a dream! I'm still kinda new (only 8 plants under my belt.), and this has been quite an easy strain to grow. It loves to be LSTed, I ended up with over 20 tops. Just growing in some FFOF 5 gal. bucket, I just give it molasses and water every watering. Seems to be a low feeder. In the 2nd week of flower now after vegging for 4 weeks.


----------



## bo fli 7000 (May 28, 2013)

bigdaddycatfish4 said:


> i have a 3 pack of their trainwreck i didnt pop any of them yet im curious if its even worth me taking up the space in the house or just putting them outside?


grew their sour d and chemdog I say put outside compared to other sour d & chems I have grown there at the bottom of the list


----------



## ricky1lung (May 28, 2013)

Im growing their sour blueberry and it is a nice and easy growing strain.
Im going to start another one to keep as a mother.


----------



## glockdoc (May 28, 2013)

i got that too going atm as well...got them vegged 2 weeks under 2 1000's


----------



## glockdoc (May 28, 2013)

my friend had 30 of them....(sour blueberry) and all 30 of them looked consistent..same height, leaf pattern etc... they did real good with this strain


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (May 29, 2013)

Guess I'm going to have to break down and buy another camera  The 2 pheno's i have of the dream are stellar!!!!!!!!!!!!!resin clear to end of leaves at day 25 ,now at day 35 buds are swelling and getting very dense .someone mentioned low nute requirements I'm not finding that my girls are taking massive doses without any burn what so ever. And after a trip to the room I realized I also have a sour d in there from them as well lol forgot about that bitch.(not doing so well though short and sparse)


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 29, 2013)

duginaz said:


> Growing my first HSO *Trainwreck *under cfl's and led's, DWC ,Scrog in small cabinet.
> Week 5 of bloom,can't wait to try .
> Looking like good strain for my set up,looks like good producer.
> Anyone know avg. bloom time on this strain?
> ...


That doesn't look much like Trainwreck, but if it's good, it's good.

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 29, 2013)

I had some problems germing their Chemdawg, but after a couple emails with HSO, the 'tude is sending me another pack. Can't speak on the gear yet(hope I got a bad pack,) but if their customer service is any indication of their potential, I'm willing to give them another chance. 

HSO = Stand up co.


----------



## nexus1 (Jun 15, 2013)

i grew out a pack of three of thier chemdawg and got 2. 1 was a deisel pheno and the other was a og kush pheno. the diesel one got tall fast and yeilded more but the og pheno was my fav....it would knock u on your ass with a couple hits. all in all they aint too bad, good pot can be grown from thier seeds. both phenos finished in 9 weeks.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 16, 2013)

good to hear they aint just pollen chuckin out there. there og kush i got going started of slow but has really put on some work. pretty heavy feeder at the moment, had no choice but to feed it the same stuff i was feeding my girls that are blooming and not a single sign of any nute burn. love it!


----------



## calicat (Jun 24, 2013)

Emerald Og HSO Og Phenotype 60 days


----------



## calicat (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue Dream SSH Pheno 60 days


----------



## duudical (Jun 24, 2013)

I have had great success with a Chemdawg seed I received from HSO. It was feminized and produced an incredible plant that has served as a very prolific mother. The plant is as sturdy as you can imagine, even the leaves are thick and glossy. The resin production is amazing and the buds smoke great. Here are some pics of the latest 3 clones I have been flowering. This is at about 7 weeks of 12/12 in hydro under LED with some supplemental CFL (both 6500k and 2700k).



I would highly recommend this seed from HSO. I would think that if you can't grow this plant, it will be struggle growing anything.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 24, 2013)

My buddy is growing one of their Blue Dream's, and I like it so much I just popped 1 today. It has this sickly sweet blueberry smell with this hazey undertone. It is really nice as far as the smell goes. It is a big plant that needs some room. Looks like a good yielder too. It has a nice amount of resin production going on, so I think it looks like a good al around plant. He still has a couple weeks left before he harvests it.


----------



## Moldy (Jun 29, 2013)

kentuckyboy said:


> My buddy is growing one of their Blue Dream's, and I like it so much I just popped 1 today. It has this sickly sweet blueberry smell with this hazey undertone. It is really nice as far as the smell goes. It is a big plant that needs some room. Looks like a good yielder too. It has a nice amount of resin production going on, so I think it looks like a good al around plant. He still has a couple weeks left before he harvests it.


I got good yields off of HSO blue dream. I may even be in this thread but had a good one from seed, like 6-7 oz can't remember and too lazy to go back and look what I said haha. My clones got about 5 oz each with 2 other HSO Trainwrek clones and got over 1 gm per watt (600W Hort). Good yielder fer sure.


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

Bobby Corwen said:


> How is it in this day in age, with all the legit OG crosses out there, that people are still putting out fake OGs? That "OG" posted above, is not og. It doesn't look like fire, emerald og, or any other og for that matter. Nothing against you, calicat. The plant looks healthy, just not like OG.


Throughout its flowering cycle it had a lemon pledge scent. Believe me I was skeptical even after I saw some other og's from them that totally did not look like typical og's. I was like dammit I wanted to kick myself for germing that. However in flower it started to take a structure that reminds me of pure kush lines. Pure kush is a phenotype of og kush that leans to the kushes found in the Himalayans. Lets assume that HSO just acquired clones then just hit them with an agent like colloidal silver. The product would be feminized seeds that is definitely not a mirror image of the clone because a shift can occur. In this case probably shifted to the landrace kush side of typical og. When I do smoke it in two weeks then I will have a more solid conclusion to their og strain. Be nice if it was an og. But I guess what matters is it does what it was intended to do. Not defending HSO in anyway I was extremely skeptical like a lot of us with that company. Ty for your 2 cents.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks great. I can't wait for the smoke report. I love og strains. Take care.


----------



## mycomaster (Jun 30, 2013)

I have Sour Blueberry vegging right now, and have seen some spectacular grows on youtube with the flowers looking just like the ones you see on-line from the company. i'm really happy so far having vegged her a month and a half at least with no problems. I'll flower have her in flower this week some time. I picked up the Lemon Thai Kush this last week to try it out as well. Peace out.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 1, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have Sour Blueberry vegging right now, and have seen some spectacular grows on youtube with the flowers looking just like the ones you see on-line from the company. i'm really happy so far having vegged her a month and a half at least with no problems. I'll flower have her in flower this week some time. I picked up the Lemon Thai Kush this last week to try it out as well. Peace out.


i got sour blueberry as u know, 4 weeks into flower and they look nothing like the picture yet lol. u got pics of urs in veg mycomaster?!?!


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 1, 2013)

mycomaster said:


> I have Sour Blueberry vegging right now, and have seen some spectacular grows on youtube with the flowers looking just like the ones you see on-line from the company. i'm really happy so far having vegged her a month and a half at least with no problems. I'll flower have her in flower this week some time. I picked up the Lemon Thai Kush this last week to try it out as well. Peace out.





glockdoc said:


> i got sour blueberry as u know, 4 weeks into flower and they look nothing like the picture yet lol. u got pics of urs in veg mycomaster?!?!



The HSO sour blueberry I grew was nice. Very easy grower and it had a decent yield growing 12/12 fs.
The high was a nice clean steady head buzz. Nice tasting smoke.

All around a nice grow, I started another from seed and it is growing just like the last one.
Im taking cuttings from this one to keep her around for a while.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for the report on the Sour Blueberry Ricky, and I like your sig! I'll try and get some pics up later of mine in veg. I'll be putting her into flower some time this week along with a Blue O.G. from G-13 Labs. Take it easy everyone, and Peace out.


----------



## kgp (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree that the previous pics look nothing like true og.

I recently grew hso blue dream and bohi's blue dream lotus. Big difference. Although the hso did taste and smell exactly like a blueberry x haze cross, it was nothing special. Won't grow it again. The dream lotus took longer to flower, much more sativa, but a much closer representation of blue dream.
I have hso og kush that I've had sitting around, I think I'm going to gift them to a buddy. I don't have time to deal with mediocre strains.


----------



## duudical (Jul 3, 2013)

Just harvested some HSO Chemdawg right @ 9 weeks (flowered under LED+CFL)

Started out as 3 little clones that had rooted nicely:



Exactly 9 weeks later this was the result. The large one is just a huge mass of sticky ganja. These literally were the entire plant. I only trimmed the fan leaves off and gave it a very rough haircut, manicuring later tonight:

View attachment 2724180View attachment 2724181

Definitely recommend this HSO strain. So easy to grow and this shit is the realness.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jul 3, 2013)

Holy crap Dood, that is a nice harvest! What led do you use and how many watts of cfl? Cheers.


----------



## duudical (Jul 4, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> Holy crap Dood, that is a nice harvest! What led do you use and how many watts of cfl? Cheers.


Thanks!

I have a 90w (2-watt LEDs; much bluer) and a 135w (3-watt LEDs; very red dominant) Blackstar. I have 2 large 2700k CFLs (85w I believe) and 1 60w 6500k CFL. I fed them Soul Synthetics line from Aurora. Love this stuff. You can see more pics and get a better idea by visiting the journal - links in my signature.


----------



## hippy132 (Jul 4, 2013)

ChronicCritic said:


> This Company has most of its strains coming from Humboldt and Mendo. They have over 100 different strains.
> Just sent Seeds into space. You can watch the video here:
> 
> CANNABIS SEEDS Sent into SPACE: TheSeedHub.com
> ...



I doubt it, we cant get those kinds of seeds here in Cali if they were coming from here we would surely be able to purchase here. Just killed Blueberry Headband, was shit from seed but kept hoping but unlike its twin (NOT), it looked like poop...


----------



## OGMan (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm glad the people who order from HSO are getting at least something for their money; the question is what? Looking at the photos they use in the strain discriptions you'd have to wonder because the Bubba Kush doesn't look anything at all like Bubba Kush, their Trainwreck doesn't look anything like Trainwreck. I stopped there. Who is going to give away Chemdawg as a freebie? Please....


----------



## OGMan (Jul 5, 2013)

duudical said:


> Just harvested some HSO Chemdawg right @ 9 weeks (flowered under LED+CFL)
> 
> Started out as 3 little clones that had rooted nicely:
> 
> ...


Sorry mate that is in no way Chemdawg


----------



## OGMan (Jul 5, 2013)

calicat said:


> Emerald Og HSO Og Phenotype 60 days


I have years and years of experience with OG and that is not OG and by the look of the flower structure and growth habit not even close to an OG. What scammers


----------



## olivier (Jul 5, 2013)

Im growing a HOG now in week 7. Started off slow/stunted looking in veg but shes the best looking frostiest of the other OG strains flowering along side (og18 & skywalker)
The Humboldt clones easy as well..


----------



## Blazin Purps (Jul 6, 2013)

HSO Pineapple Skunk at about 6 1/2 weeks since the flip, One and a half months veg from seed in Fox Farm Ocean Forest then finishing with General Hydroponics Flora Nova 2 part, liquid Kool Bloom, Diamond Nectar, Floralicious and General Organics Cal Mag. She is a beast in veg loves N and so far in flowering she has no problem being pushed in fact she loves it She is a P K monster in flowering too but not really till about week 4. I cannot wait to smoke the finished product it smells amazing extremely fruity and a sweet skunk smell also very resinous.Fimmed and supercropped her


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 6, 2013)

calicat said:


> Blue Dream SSH Pheno 60 days


nice pics Calicat. 

however, i have to agree with some, their ogk doesn't look all that much ogk. tbh, it looks like an afghani or some sort. what's even funnier these set of pics look more og than the other set of pics of the ones that you labeled as their og.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 6, 2013)

calicat said:


> Emerald Og HSO Og Phenotype 60 days


Just curious, but why did you chop with this many fresh pistils? I know this is not the tell all, you could have had a certain percentage of amber trichs, but in my very limited experience, this looks like a plant that needed a couple more weeks...thanks, willing to learn something new.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 6, 2013)

yo fresh whats up man been tring to holler at you


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2013)

I have has nothing but good luck with HSO seeds.

The BD was a little weak but the PE Skunk is kickin. 

Sour D 2 is a great strain as well


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2013)

OGMan said:


> Sorry mate that is in no way Chemdawg



always a hater in the group.

How the fuk do u know..LOL


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> Just curious, but why did you chop with this many fresh pistils? I know this is not the tell all, you could have had a certain percentage of amber trichs, but in my very limited experience, this looks like a plant that needed a couple more weeks...thanks, willing to learn something new.


I had regrowth it happens when you use hids not always. Microscope told me differently.


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I have has nothing but good luck with HSO seeds.
> 
> The BD was a little weak but the PE Skunk is kickin.
> 
> Sour D 2 is a great strain as well


I have read well amongst their other strains that there was nothing pineapple at all with their PE. I cracked the PE just to see how it turns out.


----------



## calicat (Jul 6, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> always a hater in the group.
> 
> How the fuk do u know..LOL


This community is opinion based just like others. We are all entitled to our opinions whether be constructive or destructive. And the chemdawg I grew from them was a chem 4 and had a garlic taste after 3 1/2 week cure. It was not as good as Boss Hogg but it did what it was supposed to do.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jul 6, 2013)

calicat said:


> I had regrowth it happens when you use hids not always. Microscope told me differently.


Gotcha, thanks. I've never grown with HID, so that explains why I don't see that may white pistils at chop time.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2013)

calicat said:


> I have read well amongst their other strains that there was nothing pineapple at all with their PE. I cracked the PE just to see how it turns out.


I run G13's PE and I would say its a good mix, the PE X Skunk that is. Taking one down will post some pic say late next week.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2013)

calicat said:


> This community is opinion based just like others. We are all entitled to our opinions whether be constructive or destructive. And the chemdawg I grew from them was a chem 4 and had a garlic taste after 3 1/2 week cure. It was not as good as Boss Hogg but it did what it was supposed to do.



But you didn't chuck the pollen,,,,,, so I hear you,,,,,,,,, but you really don't know. I mean it may not be your chem dog but seems to be theres.


----------



## glockdoc (Jul 6, 2013)

my sour blueberrys bang like sliced pineapples...someones saying that someone elses bd looks more like og then there og. to me the og looks like it could be a haze...and it would explain the regrowth of the white pistils (thats a sativa thing). i have there bd and ps not cracked at the moment but interested now more then ever...because it seems like h.s.o did some mislabeling...that or my connect...the tude seedbank! who knows; that or we're all just really high


----------



## duudical (Jul 11, 2013)

OGMan said:


> Sorry mate that is in no way Chemdawg


That's cool. I really couldn't tell you. But I got a seed in a bag labeled "Chemdawg", I grew it and it was bomb, that's the extent of what I know for sure. Ha ha. I think there are an awful lot of variables that can impact how a plant looks. - both environmental and genetic (and photographic I suppose). So certainty is probably pretty tough to claim. But I plan on trying other breeders' Chemdawg as well.


----------



## muc (Jul 18, 2013)

jjfw said:


> Saw their prices on Attitude and their different selection, all looked good. Anyone have any history with their seeds. Have they been around for some time? I am new and picking up pieces here and there. Still alot to learn and questions to ask. I hope to hear good things about Humboldt, but will listen to negative also, what is said could mean the difference, buying or not buying. Thanks, JJFW


 My self & another grower ran 20 lemon juice express auto's from Humbolt on a whim and they absolutely are the worst beans I've ever wasted my time & $$$$ on . pewney little smurf plants , all 10 of mine popped but 5 of my friends didn't . I'm going to pull them and doubt there will even be a 1/2 z . We both are very experienced for many many years of growing . Also have 1 pineapple skunk and a deisel #2 of Humbolts growing out side & they seem to be doing just fine . 
Personally I'll stear any one clear of the shit they sold us . Don't think for a new york minute that they don't know they let shit beans/seeds go for sale . Shows no class and in fact they could give a fuck .


----------



## The Average White Grower (Aug 20, 2013)

dgaf757 said:


> Damn, Very Pretty! Def. Jealous...I hope mines _*THAT *_&#8203;phenotype. Thats going to become one heavyyy girl.



Here it is almost a year later, and I'm growing out the HSO blue dream in DWC... Here's what I have so far... (21 days from dry seed)



(sorry for the bad rotation)

See the rest of my journal here.... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/705725-first-grow-ever-hso-blue.html

Seems like genetics are *JUST FINE!*

I'd be interested in your experience with this strain specifically... Did you journal it anywhere?


----------



## hippy132 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine looked the same , or one out of two did, at almost 8 weeks and looking good


----------



## Zoltan44x (Aug 22, 2013)

My Bubba Kush regular freebees from HSO turned out both male after 2,5 months of vegging at the balcony. 
Nice uniform plants with ugly bananas.


----------



## kushskywalker (Sep 3, 2013)

im doing HSO blue dream at the moment for my first grow check my jorunal out tell me what you guys think


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 1, 2013)

This is a freebie HSO Bubba Kush and let me tell you this thing stinks just like the bubba...Either i got lucky and got a good pheno or their genetics are good...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 3, 2013)

here my lemon thia kush went 11 weeks fucking hugh top cola full of trichs


----------



## texin (Oct 7, 2013)

HSO Blue Dream pic I have 2 phenotypes both look and smell very nice. Yield on both is really good. I will have harvest pics in about 4 weeks maybe less.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> here my lemon thia kush went 11 weeks fucking hugh top cola full of trichsView attachment 2845440View attachment 2845441View attachment 2845442View attachment 2845443View attachment 2845444View attachment 2845445View attachment 2845446View attachment 2845447View attachment 2845448View attachment 2845449View attachment 2845450


*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to bigworm6969 again.





*very nice, you killed that run. i hope she smokes as good as she looks.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks fresh i love when freebes turn out good like that, cant wait to pop my green crack and blue dreams


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 8, 2013)

IMO there BD is very stable. i grew there sour blueberry and i have there pineapple skunk for next run. i was impressed with the sour blueberry but then the blue dream of theirs is solid. who ever they are def didnt just do some money making pollen chucking, IMO they put in work! makes me curious about there chem may have to somehow acquire it seeing the tude is getting sloppy


----------



## MUCKLE (Oct 20, 2013)

I use their seeds all the time. Great yields and beautiful plants..


----------



## scarelet (Nov 2, 2013)

Why talk all that shit and still we all don't care GHS FSC (FUCKING SUCKS COCK) STRAIN UP.... AND KUSH IS A STRAIN the OG IS A PLAIN OLD HYPE WORD.


----------



## slowbus (Nov 2, 2013)

bigworm6969 said:


> here my lemon thia kush went 11 weeks fucking hugh top cola full of trichsView attachment 2845440View attachment 2845441View attachment 2845442View attachment 2845443View attachment 2845444View attachment 2845445View attachment 2845446View attachment 2845447View attachment 2845448View attachment 2845449View attachment 2845450



hey BW,pm me a nugget of that shit would ya?


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 3, 2013)

The lemon and the bubba look great! I just popped my freebie bubba kush, I hope it looks as good as yours!!


----------



## Cobnobuler (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm glad I ran into this thread. I dont know how I didnt see it before. Anyway, I picked up on that special HSO with the BD. The freebies looked very interesting as well. https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/733822-hows-next-run-look-you.html


----------



## Slippyone (Nov 3, 2013)

I ran a free pineapple skunk this year outdoors.
I was pleasantly surprised but the end result. Not a keeper plant but my patients liked the smell & stone. I've definitely ran worse from "name brand" breeders

got about 2.5 oz from a 4ft plant in a 5 gallon smart pot in soil.


----------



## FoundationHolistic (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's the HSO Bubba Kush we're running - she's week 3 in 12/12

Namaste


----------



## CaliKongBud420 (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are some OG clones I grew from an HSO feminized mother


----------



## CaliKongBud420 (Nov 4, 2013)

Will post a taste report soon, still in drying process


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 4, 2013)

Neoangelo147 said:


> This is a freebie HSO Bubba Kush and let me tell you this thing stinks just like the bubba...Either i got lucky and got a good pheno or their genetics are good...
> View attachment 2843050View attachment 2843051


In my experience....that looks just like classic pre 98 BUBBA KUSH...right down to the purpling on the sun leafs!! OUT FUCKEN STANDING. Post a smoke report when its all said and done.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks to me like people are having good results with HSO!!! The flowers look top notch!


----------



## scarelet (Nov 4, 2013)

On a real note my phenol was really close to that. NICE BRODIE.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 4, 2013)

View attachment 2882790View attachment 2882791View attachment 2882794


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow some gorgeous looking buds on all three! WOW!


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 5, 2013)

hso blue dream


----------



## antimatt3r (Nov 5, 2013)

I have their blue dream and its pretty good


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone else grown HSO's Bubba Kush?? I would like some feed back...pictures if possible!


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Anyone else grown HSO's Bubba Kush?? I would like some feed back...pictures if possible!


Starting one in December.... Sorry I can't help... I can tell you HSO genetics are amazing. I've grown Blue Dream, and Sour Diesel #2. both are in my top 10 strains...
Many of their strains are available in regular seed form now too... So you can now breed with them much easier and not have a whole bunch of work to do reverting a female to male.

HSO seeds in my personal stock
Bubba Kush
Trainwreck
Amherst Sour Diesel
Desert Desiel
Lost Coast OG
Green Crack
Blue Dream

HSO Strains to add to that list this month
Pineapple Skunk(reg)
Sour Blueberry(reg)
Bubba Kush 2.0
Chemdawg
Lemon Thai Kush
and finally 
Purple Trainwreck


----------



## calicat (Nov 5, 2013)

You'll really like their Lemon Thai Kush. I'll be yanking that down on Thanksgiving along with a second time on their Blue Dream.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Starting one in December.... Sorry I can't help... I can tell you HSO genetics are amazing. I've grown Blue Dream, and Sour Diesel #2. both are in my top 10 strains...
> Many of their strains are available in regular seed form now too... So you can now breed with them much easier and not have a whole bunch of work to do reverting a female to male.
> 
> HSO seeds in my personal stock
> ...


What seed bank are you using to aquire your HSO ceeds?


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> What seed bank are you using to aquire your HSO ceeds?


A few different banks. Attitude probably.. at least for the regular version of HSO genetics.

Why do yo9u ask?


----------



## JohnnySocko (Nov 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ....I've grown
> 
> HSO seeds in my personal stock
> Bubba Kush
> ...


that 1st list looks exactly like the Oct freebies I just got from Attitude...you got any grow or smoke experience with the above ?


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

Only the Blue Dream as of right now. All of them will be popped and grown out next grow(middle to end of December I'll start on that)


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 5, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> A few different banks. Attitude probably.. at least for the regular version of HSO genetics.
> 
> Why do yo9u ask?


I ask because there is allot of chatter about ceed orders being intercepted by customs. I have used a breeder out of spain for years and recently they told me that they are having problems getting them thru....soooo I was just curious if people are experiencing this or even aware of this hightened inspections.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 5, 2013)

Chicago customs only... Seriously, look through the threads and read WHERE these seeds are being seized from. The same customs every time.

Jamaica NY does not have issues.

I don't know where they come in on the west coast, but they have no issues there either. No matter which bank it is. Chicago ISC will take your seeds. everytime.


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 6, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Anyone else grown HSO's Bubba Kush?? I would like some feed back...pictures if possible!



I just put one in a few days ago. It's my second ever plant. So... if I don't kill it somehow, I hope to start a journal.


----------



## scrollup (Nov 6, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Chicago customs only... Seriously, look through the threads and read WHERE these seeds are being seized from. The same customs every time.
> 
> Jamaica NY does not have issues.
> 
> I don't know where they come in on the west coast, but they have no issues there either. No matter which bank it is. Chicago ISC will take your seeds. everytime.


It all depends on the stealth. All of my orders have gone thru Chicago customs and have never been confiscated. knock on wood lol. I order from Herbies. I think its mostly just the attitude they target but I hear attitude has stepped their stealth game up and are getting thru at a better rate now.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 6, 2013)

I was just trying to say the Chicago is the ONLY place seizing. 

There are some that get through. I would suggest a crush proof metal tin of some sort for your stealth option.

Nothing else works from what I have read and have been told.


----------



## Jcon420 (Nov 6, 2013)

What's up. Got some Blue Dream Veg'n ATM, Veg'd Very Well, Cloned very well, only bought 3 seeds, all popped all grew basically the same. Will be budding them in 1 week. And find out more. I will keep posted or make a sep post for budding.


----------



## gladstoned (Nov 6, 2013)

The positive feedback makes me hopeful for my pack of emdog. (If they make it through Chicago )


----------



## texin (Nov 6, 2013)

Ya mine has been in Chicago since 10/17 just sitting there.


----------



## texin (Nov 6, 2013)

HSO BD I will try and get some bud porn up latter she has been setting in jars for a few days.


----------



## texin (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok a little smoke report on the 2 bd phenos I ended up with both keepers. First 1 was a short plant good yield rock hard buds. After a week cure smells and taste like bd, but the high is not as strong and a little different high then the cut only bd. Still very good high I threw a few more in the flowering I was very impressed. That's a pic of the short phenol. Second phenol was a monster very thick stems rock hard bud big yield. This one does not taste like bd . I think it taste like the haze in the bd really strong. My girl says it taste and smells like a blue skunk. This is another keeper in my room very good up high pulled at 65 days. I pulled the rest today letting it go to 77 days. The smell is totally different when I was trimming today. So in about 2 weeks I will have a smoke report on the 2nd phenol at 77 days. I am very happy with both phenotypes I ended up with and they are just as potent as my clone only og cut. It's not a good pic, but here is the other half of the bd at 77 days.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 10, 2013)

texin said:


> Ok a little smoke report on the 2 bd phenos I ended up with both keepers. First 1 was a short plant good yield rock hard buds. After a week cure smells and taste like bd, but the high is not as strong and a little different high then the cut only bd. Still very good high I threw a few more in the flowering I was very impressed.View attachment 2889407 That's a pic of the short phenol. Second phenol was a monster very thick stems rock hard bud big yield. This one does not taste like bd . I think it taste like the haze in the bd really strong. My girl says it taste and smells like a blue skunk. This is another keeper in my room very good up high pulled at 65 days. I pulled the rest today letting it go to 77 days. The smell is totally different when I was trimming today. So in about 2 weeks I will have a smoke report on the 2nd phenol at 77 days. I am very happy with both phenotypes I ended up with and they are just as potent as my clone only og cut. It's not a good pic, but here is the other half of the bd at 77 days. View attachment 2889418


I'm getting a cut of the Haze pheno to cross with my Blueberry Muffin Pheno. Should make for a killer F1 Blue Dream...


----------



## texin (Nov 10, 2013)

Sounds good blueberry muffins. I will be breading with the monster bd phenol. If I can find a good male from my blue hammer that will be the first pollen I hit her with.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm gonna revert a Fem of the Muffin pheno to get plenty of pollen so I can BX future progeny for stability. 


Mine is a MONSTER lol...

Day 40 Flowering
HSP Blue Dream


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 10, 2013)

keep up the great work bro god bless. ill have that cut for u when i re veg and ill have that chemXm.a.t as well


----------



## texin (Nov 10, 2013)

breeding not breading lol Been smoking too much hash today


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 10, 2013)

Glock. CLEAR YOUR INBOX lol... I have been tryin to hit you up for 2 days again. lol


----------



## Unequalibrium (Nov 11, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> I'm getting a cut of the Haze pheno to cross with my Blueberry Muffin Pheno. Should make for a killer F1 Blue Dream...


"haze" pheno of bd x "muffin" pheno of bd would be a f2. siblings crossed = f2 
And f2 = lots of phenos


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 11, 2013)

Unequalibrium said:


> "haze" pheno of bd x "muffin" pheno of bd would be a f2. siblings crossed = f2
> And f2 = lots of phenos


Ummm.... When you cross 2 S1 plants that does NOT produce an F2. It's a Feminized F1 Hybrid..

S1 x S1 = F1(fem)
(Look it up if you don't believe me.)

Blue Dream by HSO is an S1(selfed) seed.


It wouldn't result in S2 either because they are 2 plants separately grown from seed.

They are NOT siblings because they are NOT from the same parent. 

Just because the strain is the same does not make them siblings.

If they were from the same mother plant that would result in inbreeding. But they are NOT.


I'm Making F1 Blue Dream
I would then inbreed the sisters with the best pheno and that resemble each other for the F2, same for the F3 and then will BX to the original mother pollen to get an F1 end result.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 11, 2013)

i hope they are from the same rents!!! it'd be silly for them not to do that.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 11, 2013)

You have to understand they don't just use 1 plant to mass produce seeds. They use a bunch of clones. 


I actually am not correctly saying this in the last post of mine.


EVEN siblings would become F1 if they are NOT F1 seeds from the start.


So even sister S1 plants crossed would make an F1 progeny for the first generation.
Crossing the F1 progeny would result in F2 and same for F2 and so on.

Once you BX to the original parent you return to F1 because the generational difference.

SO...

If I cross:

Haze pheno x Muffin Pheno = F1 BD

Find the right pheno that I want to achieve as an end result.
Keep THOSE plants and move the rest.

Those will be used for the F2 generation. One will be sprayed with CS and turn male to pollinate the rest.

F2 I will do the same thing. F3 and so on until the progeny are 100% what I want and then BX to the original Muffin Pheno mother by either spraying her or spraying the progeny.


----------



## glockdoc (Nov 11, 2013)

your IBL work should show up at F5. IMHO you should wait till that bay area bean is popped haze+muffin pheno(breed to F5) to Original BD s1 then do your very own magic from there


----------



## Native Humboldt (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm just finishing with HSO Blue Dream beans and they look great if it were full Indicia. The leaves are fat and stocky and the plants are short and stout. I'm also doing several Blue Dream clones and they look completely different than HSO BD seeds. Don't get me wrong they look great just not the same. I'm also doing Lemon D and GSC from seed both are equally the bomb. Can't wait to field test all of them.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 11, 2013)

Native Humboldt said:


> I'm just finishing with HSO Blue Dream beans and they look great if it were full Indicia. The leaves are fat and stocky and the plants are short and stout. I'm also doing several Blue Dream clones and they look completely different than HSO BD seeds. Don't get me wrong they look great just not the same. I'm also doing Lemon D and GSC from seed both are equally the bomb. Can't wait to field test all of them.


*Blue Dream(Mother)










HSO(Clone of a plant that was grown from seed.) 
Mother of this plant in veg





VERY INDICA.

This clone in veg.





Not so much.

*


----------



## Unequalibrium (Nov 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> You have to understand they don't just use 1 plant to mass produce seeds. They use a bunch of clones.
> 
> 
> I actually am not correctly saying this in the last post of mine.
> ...


No offense, but you're still confused. A bunch of clones = 1 plant. You're talking about clones. A clone is a clone whether you have 1 or a shit load. Hence the word CLONE. And s1 seeds don't exhibit such a wide array of phenos. Hso bd is not an s1. If it were, everyone's bd would be strikingly similar. Not haze pheno, blueberry pheno, and other phenos in between. 
Self a plant and grow it's offspring. They'll all look the same. Reversing an s1 and hitting another s1 of the same strain will not make an f1 cross. You would be further weakening the genetics like that and wouldn't get any variety. But since hso bd isn't an s1 and you're working with 2 siblings displaying totally different phenotypes, you will have an f2.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

Unequalibrium said:


> No offense, but you're still confused. A bunch of clones = 1 plant. You're talking about clones. A clone is a clone whether you have 1 or a shit load. Hence the word CLONE. And s1 seeds don't exhibit such a wide array of phenos. Hso bd is not an s1. If it were, everyone's bd would be strikingly similar. Not haze pheno, blueberry pheno, and other phenos in between.
> Self a plant and grow it's offspring. They'll all look the same. Reversing an s1 and hitting another s1 of the same strain will not make an f1 cross. You would be further weakening the genetics like that and wouldn't get any variety. But since hso bd isn't an s1 and you're working with 2 siblings displaying totally different phenotypes, you will have an f2.


I have read all required information and have PLENTY of growers and breeders assisting me along the way

the first filial generation seeds/plants resulting from a cross mating of *distinctly different parents.*

So Phenotype is not a distinct difference between parents?

Just because plants are of the same strain does NOT make the cross an F2. You cannot skip a generation.

IF I were to inbreed F1 plants of the SAME PARENT it would result in F2.

If I were to BX an F1 to the original parent it would result in F2.
*
*
If the self'd plants were homozygous(true breeding) then the progeny is a feminised F1 hybrid...

If the parent plants were heterozygous(hybrid) then the progeny will be the f1 generation of a feminised polyhybrid.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

Unequalibrium said:


> No offense, but you're still confused. A bunch of clones = 1 plant. You're talking about clones. A clone is a clone whether you have 1 or a shit load. Hence the word CLONE. And s1 seeds don't exhibit such a wide array of phenos. Hso bd is not an s1. If it were, everyone's bd would be strikingly similar. Not haze pheno, blueberry pheno, and other phenos in between.
> Self a plant and grow it's offspring. They'll all look the same. Reversing an s1 and hitting another s1 of the same strain will not make an f1 cross. You would be further weakening the genetics like that and wouldn't get any variety. But since hso bd isn't an s1 and you're working with 2 siblings displaying totally different phenotypes, you will have an f2.


A reason I was mentioning clones is. They keep re making seeds over and over. 
The Haze pheno and the Muffin pheno probably didn't have the EXACT same parent. But an identical clone of the parent.
Clones are 100% exact like their mother. NOT the resulting seed.

The difference in phenotype will result in a different looking, growing, and smelling Blue Dream. Regardless of the 2 plants being of the same strain. That are both grown from different seeds and parent plant, NOT cuts of the same parent.

Therefore I will be creating an F1 Blue Dream by crossing S1 x S1



I was recently told how I was wrong for assuming that If I hit my Blue Dream pollen to any other blue dream clone would result in F1(Which was more wrong information being spewed into my direction.)
Here's were the whole thing gets tricky. Because I will NOT be crossing S1 x S1. 

In FACT I will be crossing:

Blue Dream S2(Muffin pheno) x Blue Dream S1(Haze pheno) = Blue Dream F1.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

And If anyone else still thinks I am wrong TELL me. But make sure to list your information and it's source. Because I have YET to find Info saying what I have said is Wrong.(What I said was information taken from other breeders websites)


If I have to I will Cross BOTH pheno's with a BAC(Bay Area Cut) Blue Dream S1(I have 1 seed, and it's NOT HSO, it's directly from northern Cali.)

I will cross each to the BAC and then the progeny together.

If this is the ONLY way to get an F1 generation I will do it.

I want the F1 for the Hybrid Vigor. And if I have to use another Blue Dream source to achieve this I will do so.


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Nov 12, 2013)

Those who would be deceived...let them.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.genetics.org/content/163/1/335.full.pdf
"F1 hybrids:

When the S2 plants were mutually crossed all F1 plants examined contained CBD and THC in considerable amounts, and no pure chemotypes were found."


According to this I am correct in my assumption of crossing S generations to produce F generations.
And F1 inbred Hybrids exist. They have been made before.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> http://www.genetics.org/content/163/1/335.full.pdf
> "F1 hybrids:
> 
> When the S2 plants were mutually crossed all F1 plants examined contained CBD and THC in considerable amounts, and no pure chemotypes were found."
> ...


That is a good link and is the type of information that scares the piss out of people and discourages them from getting into breeding...LMAO. Good read STEW!!

Oh...and your assumption is not a assumption...it is in fact A FACT!!! Keep on trucking brody!!


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

Thought so. Thank you... I'm continuing to research I have come across IBL... I never really bothered to look it up until today. 

I can't create an IBL using only fem seeds though can I?

I can with all my GDP crosses though. Regardless of the number of generations needed to get uniform growth.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 12, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Thought so. Thank you... I'm continuing to research I have come across IBL... I never really bothered to look it up until today.
> 
> I can't create an IBL using only fem seeds though can I?
> 
> I can with all my GDP crosses though. Regardless of the number of generations needed to get uniform growth.


Correct...you cannot work an IBL with fem seeds only. You need regular seeds to do that...whether its a cross or a F2 ...as long as its regular seed. Its quite detailed, gets expensive, requires perserverence and takes time to stabelize a cross at which point if you have acomplished all those things it becomes a strain. Yes....you can do it with your GDP crosses....see the difference...your GDP crosses are regular F1 hybreed seeds.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Correct...you cannot work an IBL with fem seeds only. You need regular seeds to do that...whether its a cross or a F2 ...as long as its regular seed. Its quite detailed, gets expensive, requires perserverence and takes time to stabelize a cross at which point if you have acomplished all those things it becomes a strain. Yes....you can do it with your GDP crosses....see the difference...your GDP crosses are regular F1 hybreed seeds.


I think I am gonna get a pack of DJ Short's Blueberry to find a male to add to this.. I know it will throw all the traits around. and take WAY longer to accomplish. But FUCK IT! lol.. 


The GDP crosses I will either keep them going for an IBL.
OR
I will hit some of the F1's with GDP again
(Keeping an F1 clone of each in veg for future BXing) 
Inbreed to F4-F5 and BX to the F1(Recurrent parent).


If it don't work then Oh well lesson learned. haha.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Nov 12, 2013)

Way to take over a thread guys.


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 12, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> Way to take over a thread guys.


YES. I am sorry for that everyone interested in the site. Please disregard my rambling and blabber.


I will unsub so I don't do this again 

Be back next grow with 6(or more) strains to discuss.


----------



## sonar (Nov 13, 2013)

Looks like you guys running their BD are having excellent luck. It was a toss up between Bubba Kush and Green Crack from the Attitude promo back in October. Just put Green Crack in soil today.


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 13, 2013)

My Bubba Kush has been in for a week and looks pretty good.


----------



## ActionHanks (Nov 13, 2013)

sonar said:


> Looks like you guys running their BD are having excellent luck. It was a toss up between Bubba Kush and Green Crack from the Attitude promo back in October. Just put Green Crack in soil today.


Let us know how that works out, I also had a toss up btw the two but I ended up putting in the bubba 3-4 days ago


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 13, 2013)

No need for a toss up(In my situation)
Next month I am popping

Bubba Kush
Amherst Sour Diesel
Desert Diesel
Green Crack
Trainwreck
Lost Coast OG


I'm also looking into getting me some Regular HSO beans by next month too..


Pineapple Skunk
Sour Blueberry
and Sour Diesel #2.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 13, 2013)

wwwillie said:


> My Bubba Kush has been in for a week and looks pretty good.


Keep us posted on this one k. I am super curious about thier Bubba Kush.


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 14, 2013)

Will do Bear Country. (if I don't kill her first, it's my very1st grow!!)


----------



## teoborg (Nov 14, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> No need for a toss up(In my situation)
> Next month I am popping
> 
> Bubba Kush
> ...


I'm very curious about the Green Crack, I thought it was a version (clone only to ceed) from Sickmedseeds. Any info about GC?


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 14, 2013)

I got one of them too. SMS Green Crack BEFORE the release of the HSO version..

HSO says 
One of California's most famous cash crops has now become a global icon.
HSO is proud to introduce this elite selection, branded with the classic Skunk#1 x a pure isolated Afghani. The exquisite sweet mango essence is one of the most important features of this strain. The other main feature is, it produces more than most strains. Grows vigorously and flowers quickly and profusely. Multiple bud sites allow for a huge yield, making her a queen cash cropper.


So I can assume they Just crossed for their own version or they are S2 seeds.

I'll show the difference next year when I am running them both.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 14, 2013)

wwwillie said:


> Will do Bear Country. (if I don't kill her first, it's my very1st grow!!)


Ok...some advice for you then...K During this stage you DO NOT NEED NUTRIENTS!!!! What kind of soil did you start it in? Let me know...I can give you some feed back. I want that baby to make it!


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 15, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ok...some advice for you then...K During this stage you DO NOT NEED NUTRIENTS!!!! What kind of soil did you start it in? Let me know...I can give you some feed back. I want that baby to make it!


Ya no nutes! I wrote that on my forehead so I see it in the mirror everyday!!
She looks pretty good moved her 2 days ago from the cup to a three gallon smartpot that has 2 FF happy frog + 2 Promix + 1 perlite, was using just FF happy frog but that was a bit hot it seemed. here she is yesterday at 10 days.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 15, 2013)

wwwillie said:


> Ya no nutes! I wrote that on my forehead so I see it in the mirror everyday!!
> She looks pretty good moved her 2 days ago from the cup to a three gallon smartpot that has 2 FF happy frog + 2 Promix + 1 perlite, was using just FF happy frog but that was a bit hot it seemed. here she is yesterday at 10 days.


Thats perfect...I use FF happy frog to start all my ceeds and actually run them in that medium until pre flower Without any feeding. That medium has enough to get you into the veg period. Cannabis benefits from re-potting about every 15-20 days or so. I start them in dixy cups and let them fill the cup with a good root system...takes about 15-20 days then move them into a one gallon pot and leave them there for another 20 to 30 days....usually by then they are showing preflowers and I am able to sex at which point they go into 3 or 5 gallon containers using FF ocean forest or whatever medium they will stay in for the duration.


Its looking good.....I dont know why people get all worked up about thinking that they need to feed....usually thats when things take a turn for the worst. Eventually the plant will use up all the nuts the medium has to offer and you will need to feed but thats not for a while....so as long as she is growing and looking nice and green like she is right now...your ok!! Whats the water you are using? Tap....private well??? have you tested the ph levels of your water? You may need to adjust the ph levels of your water.


----------



## captiankush (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently popped my 2 reg freebies from the tude, both are similar, they are youngins yet, maybe 3 weeks old. Not much to report besibes the similarity and good germ rate.

CK


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Bear Country, I am using aged, carbon filtered water Ph 6.7. Comes out of the tap at 7.7 or so and I use Ph down to bring it to 6.7. 
Todays pic!


----------



## CaliKongBud420 (Nov 20, 2013)

CaliKongBud420 said:


> Will post a taste report soon, still in drying process


Curing is done, nice hash taste, smells a little fruitier then OG should IMO 
Very strong head high, super crystal formation. Might have let it go a week longer to see if the smell would be better. Next time!


----------



## wwwillie (Nov 22, 2013)

Here she is almost a week later. Looking fine. She is 16 days old.


----------



## wwwillie (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Bear Country, this ones for you!

HSO Bubba Kush at 30 days from sprouting.


----------



## keifcake (Jan 8, 2014)

I am about a week or 10 days away from chopping a green crack, and maybe another week or so later for the bubba. Both look pretty good! Can't wait to see how they smoke.


----------



## wwwillie (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry to report my beautiful Bubba Kush turned out to be a boy...


----------



## keifcake (Jan 10, 2014)

That sucks man, my bubba is looking pretty nice and i'd say about 3 weeks from getting chopped. It has round golf balls for buds all the way up it like some og grows i've seen. Never seen bubba before, so idk how it is supposed to look.


----------



## OGMan (Jan 12, 2014)

wwwillie said:


> Sorry to report my beautiful Bubba Kush turned out to be a boy...


humbolt seeds organization is becoming known for selling fake bubba, fake og, fake chemdawg and others and the fact you have a male more or less proves it, bubba is clone only and the odds of getting a male plant are astronomical, like millions and millions and millions to one


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 12, 2014)

OGMan said:


> humbolt seeds organization is becoming known for selling fake bubba, fake og, fake chemdawg and others and the fact you have a male more or less proves it, bubba is clone only and the odds of getting a male plant are astronomical, like millions and millions and millions to one


Chances are pretty good of getting a male if he got the regular seeds.... some might even say 50/50


----------



## OGMan (Jan 12, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Chances are pretty good of getting a male if he got the regular seeds.... some might even say 50/50


bubba is clone only and there is no such thing as regular seeds of bubba kush and the odds of finding a male are millions and millions and millions to one. to put it another way, it is not bubba its humbolt seeds selling fakes.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 12, 2014)

OGMan said:


> bubba is clone only and there is no such thing as regular seeds of bubba kush and the odds of finding a male are millions and millions and millions to one. to put it another way, it is not bubba its humbolt seeds selling fakes.


I understand it's clone only, but to get it in seed form they must cross it with something to make regular seeds, which as you say there is no male bubba Kush so it's not a bubba kush father. Or self it for the feminized seeds. 

Every single seed company that is selling strains with the names of clone only lines is doing exactly the same thing. 

Are you trying to inform the masses of a commonly known fact or something?


----------



## althor (Jan 12, 2014)

OGMan said:


> humbolt seeds organization is becoming known for selling fake bubba, fake og, fake chemdawg and others and the fact you have a male more or less proves it, bubba is clone only and the odds of getting a male plant are astronomical, like millions and millions and millions to one


 OG was clone only, now you can find OG in regular all over the place.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jan 12, 2014)

I guarantee dude has never even grown HSO gear before. I admit that I was leary about their shit too. That was until I tried their Blue Dream, and I was sold. I'm about ready to harvest a Pineapple Skunk and Emdog which are both nice as well. Theses guys are selling solid genetics imo even if the names are clone rip offs.


----------



## wwwillie (Jan 13, 2014)

It was a freebie, regular seed. The plant was beautiful and very vigorous, it would have probably been great, but it was just not to be. 
Seedfinder list six by this exact name and a lot more with a variant of the name....


----------



## kindnug (Jan 13, 2014)

If you cross something into it once(that is similar)> find the male offspring (from a large selection) that is most like the mother.

Cross him into the original female...find the next male that is closest to the original mother> etc.

Until you have a male that is almost identical to the original mother> so the offspring are most like the mother.

The better you are @ selecting the right male> more likely to lock down the correct traits of the original mother.
Just saying that it CAN be done if you spend enough time on it. + Bubba has been around 15+ years so!

I can't say that I've grown any HSO beans, but the buds look great in most of these peoples pic.


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay, so I've started a Bubba Kush fem and Lost Coast OG fem as well as some S2 Blue Dreams I made from my HSO.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Jan 14, 2014)

You do know lost coast og is an emerald triangle strain right? You must be thinking lost coast hashplant.


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> You do know lost coast og is an emerald triangle strain right? You must be thinking lost coast hashplant.


Humboldt Seed Organization Lost Coast OGPrice Match Guarantee (T&C Conditions Apply)In StockFROM: £21.94 Quantity:Feminized Cannabis Seeds03 seeds£21.9405 seeds£35.4410 seeds£70.89 
DESCRIPTIONCHARACTERISTICSSHIPPING
A reknown Emerald area breeder passed HSO this elite clone, which they backcrossed into their Emerald OG to bring out some more gassy flavor and smell. This plant does great in coastal areas, is earlier finishing than your average OG, and the yield is also bigger. It´s one of HSO favorites because it performs so well outdoors.




I know exactly what I am talking about... Do you??


----------



## Moldy (Jan 14, 2014)

I grew out the Em Dog but had hermie issues due to an equipment malfunction. Still curing but initial smell and taste were top shelf, a lot of kush smell with a scent of chemdog but seedy. Earlier in this thread grew out blue dream and trainwrek both nice plants and smoke. Had a HSO sour D #2 in the same room that hermied but not bad so not many seeds and another good strain.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Jan 14, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Humboldt Seed Organization Lost Coast OGPrice Match Guarantee (T&C Conditions Apply)In StockFROM: £21.94 Quantity:Feminized Cannabis Seeds03 seeds£21.9405 seeds£35.4410 seeds£70.89
> DESCRIPTIONCHARACTERISTICSSHIPPING
> A reknown Emerald area breeder passed HSO this elite clone, which they backcrossed into their Emerald OG to bring out some more gassy flavor and smell. This plant does great in coastal areas, is earlier finishing than your average OG, and the yield is also bigger. It´s one of HSO favorites because it performs so well outdoors.
> 
> ...


No need to be a smart assed prick. Was just pointing out that it's an et strain. Didn't know humboldt was using the same name, my bad. I will point out that Lost Coast og is really sour lemon larry from zoolander. But you probably knew that already I'm sure.


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 14, 2014)

Haha well actually I was just asking a question. Not my fault you are taking it wrong. And I'd watch the name calling there.... easy way to get yourself reported.


And yes I did my research on the LC OG and know this is a NEW version not the same CLONE ONLY.



Just watch the names bro.. youll have fun here . Welcome to RIU


----------



## scarelet (Feb 6, 2014)

Buddy Id not be so snarly to sxIstew he has mad knowledge dude trust that. You probably already knew that though.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 6, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Haha well actually I was just asking a question. Not my fault you are taking it wrong. And I'd watch the name calling there.... easy way to get yourself reported.
> 
> 
> And yes I did my research on the LC OG and know this is a NEW version not the same CLONE ONLY.
> ...


I was just trying to be helpful when you decided to be a smartass. I didn't take it wrong at all. "I know what I'm talking about...do you?" Lol. Yeah I know what I'm talking about. But forgive me again good sir for mistaking Humboldts strain for ET's strain with the exact same name. I'm totally aware you're not growing a CLONE ONLY, derp. And this clone they're referring to is zoolanders chem sis x nl x lemon larry that they renamed lost coast og. I figured since you're growing the strain, you'd want to know the proper lineage since you obviously didn't. You're welcome and you can now return to being a smartass.



scarelet said:


> Buddy Id not be so snarly to sxIstew he has mad knowledge dude trust that. You probably already knew that though.


Mmmhhmm. I'd better not, trust that for reals bro bro.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 6, 2014)

I used the wrong lineage?? Really?? Since its directly from the website of Humboldt seeds i highly doubt it.



Dunbar Santiago said:


> I was just trying to be helpful when you decided to be a smartass. I didn't take it wrong at all. "I know what I'm talking about...do you?" Lol. Yeah I know what I'm talking about. But forgive me again good sir for mistaking Humboldts strain for ET's strain with the exact same name. I'm totally aware you're not growing a CLONE ONLY, derp. And this clone they're referring to is zoolanders chem sis x nl x lemon larry that they renamed lost coast og. I figured since you're growing the strain, you'd want to know the proper lineage since you obviously didn't. You're welcome and you can now return to being a smartass.
> 
> 
> Mmmhhmm. I'd better not, trust that for reals bro bro.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 6, 2014)

HSO strains currently running in my grow:

Green Crack 
Trainwreck 
Lost Coast OG
Amherst Sour Diesel 
Desert Diesel 
Bubba Kush
Blue Dream



This site is dying and seems like it probably wont make it to my next harvest for the smoke report.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 6, 2014)

I didn't say you copy + pasted the wrong lineage. I said you weren't aware of the real lineage. ET's lost coast og that humboldt used in their cross, is chem sis x nl x lemon larry. Just useful info for you I thought.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 6, 2014)

here is my hso desert diesel from the october promo still going day 60 and flushing now.        Sorry once again about shit cell pics but best i have.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 6, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> I didn't say you copy + pasted the wrong lineage. I said you weren't aware of the real lineage. ET's lost coast og that humboldt used in their cross, is chem sis x nl x lemon larry. Just useful info for you I thought.


MUCH APPREATED. seriously. I looked it up on seedfinder(et version)


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 6, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> MUCH APPREATED. seriously. I looked it up on seedfinder(et version)


Looked what up on seedfinder? It's just a copy/paste from their description which is horseshit. Doesn't say a word about chem sis or nl or lemon larry. You didn't find anything on seedfinder.

Here
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/emerald-triangle-seeds-catalog.46818/page-3


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 6, 2014)

I haven't grown any of these, just handing out some info about real lineages so folks know. Not all breeders are honest when it comes to their genetics. The more you know, the better off you are. You can't find everything on seedfinder or in a description on attitude. I still don't know what you think you found on seedfinder, their info doesn't reflect anything I've been telling you.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 7, 2014)

hahaha stew quit biting on this shit.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Feb 7, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> hahaha stew quit biting on this shit.


Biting what shit? Real info? You guys can go ahead and be clueless then, since that's what you want. I put up real info and links to help out and get treated like I'm full of shit. All you're doing by acting like this is making yourselves out to be total knuckleheads.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any pics of green crack or lost coast og they can put up? I got a couple of freebies but been hanging onto them till i saw they were worth growing..cheers


----------



## seattlegrownewb (Feb 8, 2014)

imo i bought green houses bubba kush on my 1st all feminized grow...wasnt impressed at all. i did enjoy kosher kush kush berry and big budda cheese...i wish i had shelled out a few extra bucks for a different company...it wasnt bad. just not what i expected....ive learned now i grow tga and rare dankness. u cant go wrong





dgaf757 said:


> Ok Im going to say off rip, im sorry if you get offended...
> 
> You are trying to say that Arjan, the man who owns GreenHouse...doesnt make his own strains?!?!
> Hahaha, Arjan slapped his name onto his Arjans haze 1,2,3 and Arjans Untra Haze 1&2 so that people would stop stealing the names of his OWN strains...
> ...


----------



## keifcake (Feb 8, 2014)

eastcoastmo said:


> Does anyone have any pics of green crack or lost coast og they can put up? I got a couple of freebies but been hanging onto them till i saw they were worth growing..cheers


I don't have any pics of them, but I am smoking on the Green Crack, Bubba, and Og now. The Green Crack is pretty good, gets you super high but lacks leg ( which fits the description of everything I heard about Green Crack from people who smoked it a few years ago), the Bubba is a very nice smoke (have a cutting I took of it in flower that has rooted, just waiting on new growth), and the Lost Coast OG is some fire shit ( i took a cutting of it before flower which never rooted, nor did it reveg) but has that intoxicating fuel smell to it and the taste is there, it coughs you up with only a 2 week cure and it isn't lacking in potency either. 

All in all, I am flowering my cuttings of green crack now, will be the last run ( it is great day smoke, but I'd like sumin with more leg, very enjoyable though and a good producer). 

The Bubba I will run a few times I'm sure

And the Lost Coast OG I will certainly buy a pack of, great smoke here. 

I tried the trainwrech, but it didn't have the vigor and never grew big, with a poor root structure (prolly just isolated to that seed, can't say only trying one)

I can now look at HSO's offerings seriously, and now I want to get the Bubba 2.0 they have, Bubba x OG
The Purple Trainwreck looks really nice. and I can't wait to try the two diesels I got, I would like to try the Diesel 2.0 the most, as it is Sativa Dominant. 

Definitely grow the OG, but make sure you have some rooted cuttings of it before flowering.... And in true OG style, it yielded the least out of it, Bubba, and Green Crack. Bubba produced the highest.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 8, 2014)

haha i gifted a buddy of mine the lost coast freebie.. No big though hope it is good for him..

Must say i am really surprised with the company and appreciate the smaller packs cause im cheap. Stew had those bd grows that really made me want to try them out.

next thing i think i will run of theirs is the bubba fem i have.

BTW Desert D i cut a cola down today (1 of 6 ) and judging by the look of it i will say at least 3oz off it (prob 4) and this is in a 2 gal smart pot.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 8, 2014)

keifcake said:


> I don't have any pics of them, but I am smoking on the Green Crack, Bubba, and Og now. The Green Crack is pretty good, gets you super high but lacks leg ( which fits the description of everything I heard about Green Crack from people who smoked it a few years ago), the Bubba is a very nice smoke (have a cutting I took of it in flower that has rooted, just waiting on new growth), and the Lost Coast OG is some fire shit ( i took a cutting of it before flower which never rooted, nor did it reveg) but has that intoxicating fuel smell to it and the taste is there, it coughs you up with only a 2 week cure and it isn't lacking in potency either.
> 
> All in all, I am flowering my cuttings of green crack now, will be the last run ( it is great day smoke, but I'd like sumin with more leg, very enjoyable though and a good producer).
> 
> ...


Cheers for the detailed response man, sounds like i should run em and see for myself


----------



## keifcake (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweet, I would already be doing the Diesel's I have if it wasn't for potentially going to work out of town where I would have to kill em. I plan to cross them with each other and not have to order anymore, except maybe to try the third one. I love that fuel taste and smell. I am certainly surprised by them as well, I started feeling better about them when I was looking at the BD reports and grows. I'm glad I got the freebies, or else I never would have tried them. I have some Ace and Cannabiogen gear on the way, so it will be a while before the diesel gets done even if i don't go off somewhere for work. I'm sure he will really enjoy the freebie, I love the fact that you can get a three pack from them for about $35. I will turn one and make me some OG seeds, be the only OG i ever have to buy if it is like the one I had. 

Thanks Eastcoastmo, I would run them and see myself. I'm sure, statistically speaking by only doing one bean, that the Green Crack I had was a mediocre one, and I bet that if someone wanted to go pheno hunting through some packs of it they could find some really killer smoke. The same for the Bubba and OG, which I really enjoy both. Having all three is a nice collection of smoke to choose from.


----------



## keifcake (Feb 8, 2014)

My cousin smoked some and he agrees, that the OG is some of the best smoke we have had in a long time.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Feb 9, 2014)

I just went on an HSO spending spree! I ended up getting me a 5 pk. of Blue Dreams, 3 pk. of Sour Diesel #2, 3 pk. of Green Crack, 3 pk. of Bubba 2.0, and a 3pk. of Amherst Sour Diesel. I got a free DNA Kosher Tangie that I am interested in as well. Anyways I just finished a grow with 2 HSO strains in it, and they were the Emdog and Pineapple Skunk. I really liked the Emdog with it's chemmy goodness. It was very close to an OG but just not quite the same. It was worth growing again. The Pineapple Skunk was just a middle of the road mediocre smoke. It looked and smelled great, but it just lacked a good taste and buzz to match. I would consider this to be a cash cropper strain with good yields of big ass crystal coated buds. This plant grew just like my HSO Blue Dream's that I have grown. Anyways I can't wait to give these strains a go, I bet there is some Dank in those packs.


----------



## scarelet (Feb 9, 2014)

Green house seeds is less then top shelf genetics.


----------



## NorthofEngland (Feb 9, 2014)

scarelet said:


> Green house seeds is less then top shelf genetics.


What makes you believe that, scarelet?
On their vids (which are a bit overboard on the hype factor)
they seem to have some amazing facilities.

It's a shame that they seem like wankers.


----------



## keifcake (Feb 9, 2014)

I wish I had that order on the way. I want to try the Chemdawg they have as well.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 13, 2014)

my trianwreckView attachment 2993969View attachment 2993971


----------



## Bud Diamond (Feb 20, 2014)

mcrandle said:


> arjan didn't create those strains. He merely sold them. Shantibaba and neville created most of those. And i have not read one glowing report on any strain with arjan's name on it.
> 
> Who cares if he's a good businman? I will buy quality genetics from those that actually breed for quality. I don't buy from business men. Quality breeders care about their customers and creating a good end product that will reap benefits. Business breeders care about money. A quality breeder will in the end be more successful than a business breeder because the quality breeder will still have a fan base.
> 
> Look at arjan now, after years of buying people it has caught up to him and even other breeders will not deal with him. Take your "damn good business man" shit elsewhere. We believe in quality and honesty.


amen!! Every ghs i ever popped sucked


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 2, 2014)

HSO Bubba Fem Day 57


----------



## wwwillie (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice looking girl!
My Bubba Kush from HSO turned out nicely.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 3, 2014)

whats it taste like


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 4, 2014)

I was about to ask the same mine still has a couple days untill she gets the axe


----------



## wwwillie (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh Boy! I am absolutely terrible at this part. The odor is strong and volatile, kinda solvent like and maybe a tad spicy. The flavor, I have yet to smoke any, but the vapor is smooth with a strong citrusy after taste. I waited until the trichomes were mostly cloudy so it's a fairly narcotic and that's what I was looking for. Needed a nigh time, put me to sleep medicine.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mine really isnt a stinky plant. Has an odor but not really until you rub a leaf or bump it and then a sweet kush type smell. Really though once it is dry I will tell you or at least try to tell you what tastes and smells I get from her.

Gonna go ahead and take her in the morning.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 4, 2014)

Please post some chop pics urban, I got a few of their bubba regs. I am going to run in September when I start back up again. I think I have 2-3 different breeders bubba's was going to do a bubba showdown but I had to run some fems to get the harvest done for sure in the next couple weeks. Summers too hot, going to get an LED so I don't have to shut down next year


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Please post some chop pics urban, I got a few of their bubba regs. I am going to run in September when I start back up again. I think I have 2-3 different breeders bubba's was going to do a bubba showdown but I had to run some fems to get the harvest done for sure in the next couple weeks. Summers too hot, going to get an LED so I don't have to shut down next year


Kind of how this got in the tent..bought a bunch o bubba & bubba x's and only ended up popping this and some cck (bubba x mrs u) that is day 31 from the flip. still have some hazeman stuff and rd hillbilly armor to pop along with the other 1/2 pack o cck on my bubba dom pheno hunt.

i will post up the harvest pics when i cut her.


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 5, 2014)

here she is 60 days and got the chop.. this is after i removed the fans only because I forgot about taking pictures untill i got to chopping them off.

I usually will just take the larger fans and hang for a week and then off of the stem to be manicured and depending on how dry either onto a drying rack or straight into jars with boveda packs.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 5, 2014)

Damn mate that looks dank as fuck


----------



## bundee1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yield?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 6, 2014)

blue dream fat pheno


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 7, 2014)

bundee1 said:


> Yield?


still hanging though my guess is only an ounce but nothing i didnt expect with the small pot and being bubba & all


----------



## wwwillie (Jun 7, 2014)

Yield.... 47 grams dry.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 8, 2014)

I took a sample off the EmDog, I think it's got about 3 weeks left after I scoped her last night. But man, it's got a real nice flavour already. Was surprised since it doesn't smell that much. It tasted way better then the training day I got right beside it that's for sure. 

It however is really not liking my soil mix anymore. It was fine through veg and 50% of flower but it's starting to get pretty burnt up. Next time I make a much lighter soil seems the only things that love it are the DNA Limited strains everything else hasn't liked it one bit.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I took a sample off the EmDog, I think it's got about 3 weeks left after I scoped her last night. But man, it's got a real nice flavour already. Was surprised since it doesn't smell that much. It tasted way better then the training day I got right beside it that's for sure.
> 
> It however is really not liking my soil mix anymore. It was fine through veg and 50% of flower but it's starting to get pretty burnt up. Next time I make a much lighter soil seems the only things that love it are the DNA Limited strains everything else hasn't liked it one bit.


can u describe the taste for us of that em dog


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 8, 2014)

It was such a small sample, and it's so early I can't really describe it too be honest. It just tasted very different, I guess kinda kushy? Kinda floor cleanerish. 

I'll have a better description in a couple weeks when I can vap. some and smoke a J and a bong, get the all around flavour profile


----------



## mc130p (Jun 8, 2014)

I've done Humboldt Seeds Trainwreck, Desert Diesel, Amherst Sour Diesel, and Lost Coast OG. They all seem to be very nice-no hermies and all grew well. I haven't harvested the DD or the LCOG yet so I can't comment on the smoke, but the Trainwreck was phenomenal and the ASD was also pretty nice.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 8, 2014)

mc130p said:


> I've done Humboldt Seeds Trainwreck, Desert Diesel, Amherst Sour Diesel, and Lost Coast OG. They all seem to be very nice-no hermies and all grew well. I haven't harvested the DD or the LCOG yet so I can't comment on the smoke, but the Trainwreck was phenomenal and the ASD was also pretty nice.
> View attachment 3174114


describe the tastes pleasee


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 8, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> describe the tastes pleasee


Purple trainwreck at day 43


----------



## THCbreeder (Jun 8, 2014)

Woo hoo


----------



## althor (Jun 9, 2014)

Just finished my freebie Bubba Kush. Went into jars yesterday, I will try to remember to update this when it cures.


----------



## wwwillie (Jun 9, 2014)

althor said:


> Just finished my freebie Bubba Kush. Went into jars yesterday, I will try to remember to update this when it cures.


I think you will like it. It will be interesting to compare!

Interested in the emdog as well, that will be germinated shortly here in my garden.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2014)

EmDog seems to be a CAL/Mag whore late in flower. Shes not looking too nice for me right now, but still packing on the weight.


----------



## c0ldsm0ke (Jun 9, 2014)

Have an A.S.D from HSO on day ten of flower, I'm very impressed. will post pics when she wakes up tonight =)


----------



## johnnynice (Jun 17, 2014)

I just finished up some desert diesel, bubba kush, and lost coast og. All of them are very potent and sticky, the desert diesel and og stick to the sides of the curing jars. I found they all shared the characteristic of having minimum-no smell during flower, but picked up some smell during curing. The desert diesel was a real winner, very high yielding, and an amaaazing high. Very energetic, clear-headed, soaring high, yet calming and mellow at the same time, with top-notch potency.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 17, 2014)

johnnynice said:


> I just finished up some desert diesel, bubba kush, and lost coast og. All of them are very potent and sticky, the desert diesel and og stick to the sides of the curing jars. I found they all shared the characteristic of having minimum-no smell during flower, but picked up some smell during curing. The desert diesel was a real winner, very high yielding, and an amaaazing high. Very energetic, clear-headed, soaring high, yet calming and mellow at the same time, with top-notch potency.


what did they taste like?!?!


----------



## johnnynice (Jun 18, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> what did they taste like?!?!


I havn't smoked a lot of them yet, they have only been curing a week so I can't comment much on the taste. The desert diesel seems to have a taste of diesel fuel, but that could just be the power of suggestion


----------



## cottee (Jun 18, 2014)

mc130p said:


> I've done Humboldt Seeds Trainwreck, Desert Diesel, Amherst Sour Diesel, and Lost Coast OG. They all seem to be very nice-no hermies and all grew well. I haven't harvested the DD or the LCOG yet so I can't comment on the smoke, but the Trainwreck was phenomenal and the ASD was also pretty nice.
> View attachment 3174114


Hey man how long did ur trainwreck take to finish and wat was the yield like


----------



## mc130p (Jun 18, 2014)

My plants are all small plants, I just grow for myself, so I don't have weights. I will say that the trainwreck does not look like the heavy yielder like other strains, but wow the quality more than makes up for it. If I don't come across something better soon, I'm going to make trainwreck a staple in my garden for a while, I think. I'm pretty sure I chopped it around 9-10 weeks, but it's hard to remember:


----------



## mc130p (Jun 18, 2014)

Here is the Amherst Sour Diesel:


----------



## Mountzioncollective (Aug 27, 2014)

HSO blue dream, green crack and chemdawg outdoor, 10.5 hours of sun, 4000 feet elevation...Ran 9 seedbanksn this year, HSO was one of the best and will be running more of their strains next year. 

The picture is of one of our bluedreams


----------



## TeeNugz (Oct 5, 2014)

blowincherrypie said:


> I had some problems germing their Chemdawg, but after a couple emails with HSO, the 'tude is sending me another pack. Can't speak on the gear yet(hope I got a bad pack,) but if their customer service is any indication of their potential, I'm willing to give them another chance.
> 
> HSO = Stand up co.


----------



## 806KING (Oct 6, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> blue dream fat phenoView attachment 3172877


Nice  I just got a 5 pack of them.


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 8, 2014)

I harvested an Emdog in June. It grew very well. No hermie issues! Had a subtle OG smell, nice and sticky. I went 70 days and took her. Grew under 250hps, topped 4way and LST for 5 weeks. Got over 5 oz's. The buzz is very strong and sharp. not that Scatter brain paranoia buzz I don't care for. I grow for personal medical issues, but will share a few buds with family and friends, just to get another opinion. Thumbs up all the way. I have 4 seeds left and may hold them till I get my perpetual set up. I love it for the day time. Also streamlines my focus when I play guitar. The 3 months I have been smoking her, I have taken my skill to a total new level.

Any musicians here will understand the perfect buzz we need to perform. I like her and look forward to completing the pack to see what other pheno's are in there.


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 10, 2014)

jimdandy said:


> I harvested an Emdog in June. It grew very well. No hermie issues! Had a subtle OG smell, nice and sticky. I went 70 days and took her. Grew under 250hps, topped 4way and LST for 5 weeks. Got over 5 oz's. The buzz is very strong and sharp. not that Scatter brain paranoia buzz I don't care for. I grow for personal medical issues, but will share a few buds with family and friends, just to get another opinion. Thumbs up all the way. I have 4 seeds left and may hold them till I get my perpetual set up. I love it for the day time. Also streamlines my focus when I play guitar. The 3 months I have been smoking her, I have taken my skill to a total new level.
> 
> Any musicians here will understand the perfect buzz we need to perform. I like her and look forward to completing the pack to see what other pheno's are in there.


what did it taste like? and what size pots?


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is their HSO BUBBA KUSH Indoor Coco!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 12, 2014)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Here is their HSO BUBBA KUSH Indoor Coco!!


That's what's up!.

Good job well done.


----------



## glockdoc (Oct 12, 2014)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Here is their HSO BUBBA KUSH Indoor Coco!!


hey beautiful gal u got there great work like mr head said!
whats it smell like?!?! 
and more importantly which bubba is it from hso..they have 2!??!??!


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 12, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> hey beautiful gal u got there great work like mr head said!
> whats it smell like?!?!
> and more importantly which bubba is it from hso..they have 2!??!??!


Thanks guys!! 
Its this one right here the regular Bubba Kush not the 2.0
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/humboldt-seed-organization-bubba-kush/prod_3615.html


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Oct 12, 2014)

Funny thing is it was a freebie from Attitude Seed Bank too so if anyone wants to know if Attitude freebies are legit I would say they are and u can get lucky and find a amazing pheno.


----------



## jimdandy (Oct 19, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> what did it taste like? and what size pots?


No that it has a good cure on it, the taste is gassy, I love the buzz. Very energetic and happy and focused. It was grown in a 4 gallon pot.


----------



## brewster81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Has anyone that has ordered seeds from HSO had problems with contacting them? I ordered some blue dream on the 28th of December 2014, got the email saying the order was placed/completed but have yet to receive an email indicating shipment? I have sent them 3 emails wondering when I can expect them to be shipped and have yet to receive any reply. The website said the seeds were in stock and they advertise fast shipping but here it is over a week and nothing. Starting to wonder if I'm being ripped off...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jan 6, 2015)

brewster81 said:


> Has anyone that has ordered seeds from HSO had problems with contacting them? I ordered some blue dream on the 28th of December 2014, got the email saying the order was placed/completed but have yet to receive an email indicating shipment? I have sent them 3 emails wondering when I can expect them to be shipped and have yet to receive any reply. The website said the seeds were in stock and they advertise fast shipping but here it is over a week and nothing. Starting to wonder if I'm being ripped off...


I'd think it's just the time of year. Keep on 'em though in case your order got screwed up some how.

With Xmas and New Years falling on the days they did it really screws up shipping times, especially for orders placed around those days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2015)

Neoangelo147 said:


> Funny thing is it was a freebie from Attitude Seed Bank too so if anyone wants to know if Attitude freebies are legit I would say they are and u can get lucky and find a amazing pheno.


I popped two Humboldt 'tude freebies a few weeks ago to use as backups. Both did well vegging, but I could only fit one in a bloom area. So I culled a healthy Lemon Thai, and kept the Purple Trainwreck. 10 days in bloom, and it's a beauty so far.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 6, 2015)

So far how is HSO? Ive yet to pop bldrem.


----------



## brewster81 (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> I'd think it's just the time of year. Keep on 'em though in case your order got screwed up some how.
> 
> With Xmas and New Years falling on the days they did it really screws up shipping times, especially for orders placed around those days.


thank you sir, I appreciate the reply.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 7, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I popped two Humboldt 'tude freebies a few weeks ago to use as backups. Both did well vegging, but I could only fit one in a bloom area. So I culled a healthy Lemon Thai, and kept the Purple Trainwreck. 10 days in bloom, and it's a beauty so far.


I grew several purple trainwrecks . You will not be disappointed . Rock hard sticky buds and mine tasted like grape Kool AID . Just wait . I think you'll give it a thumbs up !


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 8, 2015)

whats up with the emdog? im liking the description. hows the phenos in a 10 pack looking?


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 8, 2015)

hellmutt bones said:


> So far how is HSO? Ive yet to pop bldrem.


I'm running that now . It's great . You will have no regrets !


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I'm running that now . It's great . You will have no regrets !


keep us posted on smoke report and such


----------



## CCCmints (Jan 9, 2015)

i ran humboldt blue dream. didn't get to finish, but you can check her out in my sig if you want.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 9, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> keep us posted on smoke report and such


There is plenty reports on their blue dream but I'm 3 weeks from chop so at least 5 weeks from smoke


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

ahh shit wrong quote, i meant for them em dog .
i grew out their bd its very very good... there sour blueberry is good...the pheno i got of their og kush wasnt anything to write home about
i have there pineapple skunk i want to pop soon


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's an HSO masterkush freebie. I took these pics 4-5 days ago. So they were 53-54 days from flip.

 
Rock hard/dense since beginning of week 7. It's gonna be a breeze to trim for sure


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2015)

I may have gotten lucky but first seed (5 pack fems) from their Blue Dream I got a nice pheno, 7 gal pot/7 zips dry. This is the large cola/small bud pheno (tons of small/medium buds, apparently there's a large bud pheno as well), Blueberry candy/perfume smell that transfers through in taste. Easy grow too. If this is any indication of their quality I'll be looking to try some others from them.
Pic is Day 50 flowering, pulled at Day 56 under CMH:


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 9, 2015)

GroErr said:


> I may have gotten lucky but first seed (5 pack fems) from their Blue Dream I got a nice pheno, 7 gal pot/7 zips dry. This is the large cola/small bud pheno (tons of small/medium buds, apparently there's a large bud pheno as well), Blueberry candy/perfume smell that transfers through in taste. Easy grow too. If this is any indication of their quality I'll be looking to try some others from them.
> Pic is Day 50 flowering, pulled at Day 56 under CMH:
> View attachment 3328146


Yeah, that MK was the first I've tried by HSO. Pretty damn impressed so far. I will def be buying some of their gear.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jan 9, 2015)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> I haven't grown any of these, just handing out some info about real lineages so folks know. Not all breeders are honest when it comes to their genetics. The more you know, the better off you are. You can't find everything on seedfinder or in a description on attitude. I still don't know what you think you found on seedfinder, their info doesn't reflect anything I've been telling you.


hso are legit,they are friends with some of the very best breeders and have and own the real deal genetics.


----------



## hippy132 (Jan 9, 2015)

GroErr said:


> I may have gotten lucky but first seed (5 pack fems) from their Blue Dream I got a nice pheno, 7 gal pot/7 zips dry. This is the large cola/small bud pheno (tons of small/medium buds, apparently there's a large bud pheno as well), Blueberry candy/perfume smell that transfers through in taste. Easy grow too. If this is any indication of their quality I'll be looking to try some others from them.
> Pic is Day 50 flowering, pulled at Day 56 under CMH:
> View attachment 3328146


I grow out the Blue Dream every grow ---- HSO and Its amazing the size with 63 days 12/12


----------



## GroErr (Jan 9, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> I grow out the Blue Dream every grow ---- HSO and Its amazing the size with 63 days 12/12


I've heard nothing but good reviews from folks on here, followed a couple of grows when I was growing my first one and they were both very pleased with the quality and yield, looks like a definite winner. I think it's rated an average of 63 days on seedfinder which sounds about right, depending on pheno/preference and even lights. When I switched to the Elite Agro CMH a few months back I've found it knocks anywhere from 3-6 days off the finish consistently, I like it milky with amber just starting to show so 56 days is good for this pheno I have. Anywhere in that 56-63 range is quite good for this level of quality and yield imo. This one's staying in my garden for a while too


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I really enjoyed Blue Dream and would grow again. but the freebie Trainwreck hermied on me like a mofo


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 9, 2015)

Blue dream donkey dick in the front corner of the tent . She's looking good


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 9, 2015)

all hso bd growers, does ur pheno rock double serrated leaves?!?!


----------



## eyes (Jan 10, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's an HSO masterkush freebie. I took these pics 4-5 days ago. So they were 53-54 days from flip.
> View attachment 3328113
> View attachment 3328122 View attachment 3328124
> Rock hard/dense since beginning of week 7. It's gonna be a breeze to trim for sure


very nice buds. are all plants similar? nice job! let us how she smokes.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> all hso bd growers, does ur pheno rock double serrated leaves?!?!


Not mine, but I've seen that in some, wonder if that's the pheno with larger buds? Mine were more like shark fins, single sharp edge.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2015)

i compare my buds to yours idk i think they look the same kinda
here are them from last year and i still got the mom


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 10, 2015)

eyes said:


> very nice buds. are all plants similar? nice job! let us how she smokes.


Only a single freebie. But I will try to remember and give a smoke report.


----------



## dankdope (Jan 11, 2015)

grew out a few hso blue dreams last round. 1 grew extremely solid buds, smelled kinda cheesy the other was pretty all blueberry, my room constantly smelled of blueberry, yielded well too. only problem was the solid cheesy 1 put out a few nanners pulled it 2 weeks early, this time round though the clones off it have been fine think high temps were to blame.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 14, 2015)

Has anyone tryd out there green crack


----------



## c0ldsm0ke (Jan 14, 2015)

Harvested their ASD twice this year, very impressed. Grew it alongside G13 haze which I prefered more, but the ASD yielded twice as much, and was still an awesome daytime smoke. Huuuuuge colas, that burn awesome with a few weeks flush and a nice cure.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 14, 2015)

c0ldsm0ke said:


> Harvested their ASD twice this year, very impressed. Grew it alongside G13 haze which I prefered more, but the ASD yielded twice as much, and was still an awesome daytime smoke. Huuuuuge colas, that burn awesome with a few weeks flush and a nice cure.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds good i was womdering about asd what does the asd taste like


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 14, 2015)

Their blue dream is the staple of all my gardens.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried lost coast skunk from humboldt


----------



## c0ldsm0ke (Jan 15, 2015)

had a really clear pine/fuel taste


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jan 15, 2015)

c0ldsm0ke said:


> had a really clear pine/fuel taste


What would u rate from a 1/10


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 15, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Their blue dream is the staple of all my gardens.


Is the blue dream a big yeilder


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 15, 2015)

the bud tender said:


> Is the blue dream a big yeilder


Yes. Gotta pheno hunt though. My yields are right around 24oz per 600 watt light.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 15, 2015)

c0ldsm0ke said:


> had a really clear pine/fuel taste


Its sounds good


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 15, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Yes. Gotta pheno hunt though. My yields are right around 24oz per 600 watt light.


Thats really good man whats the good pheno look like


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 15, 2015)

the bud tender said:


> Thats really good man whats the good pheno look like


If you go through my content you can find my thread called HSO blue dream.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jan 15, 2015)

the bud tender said:


> Its sounds good


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 15, 2015)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Yes. Gotta pheno hunt though. My yields are right around 24oz per 600 watt light.


how long veg and how many gallons


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 15, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> how long veg and how many gallons


One week veg. Right under a gallon a plant.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 15, 2015)

yea? no doubt. how many plants


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 15, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> yea? no doubt. how many plants


I'll veg 50 plants. Pick the best 36 for 3 3x3s. 12 per tray. Plants get put under a trellis, and SCROGed until day 21.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 15, 2015)

genius.
im bout to run 25-30 ; 12-12 from seed with 125w cfl in a 3w x1.5d x 2.5 ft t cab
i should try the same with the 400 when it gets warmer because basements too cold right now.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone tryd out humbolt seed organizations green crack or there em dog looking for seeds for the outdoor season lookin for big yeilders


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 18, 2015)

Blue dream at 8 weeks . Looking good


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks good iam definitely doin some bluedream this year havent had anygood blue around here in a while just a bunch of crossed up stuff hardley taste the blue in it what other strains are you rollin with


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 18, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> whats up with the emdog? im liking the description. hows the phenos in a 10 pack looking?


bump for this info....^^


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 18, 2015)

the bud tender said:


> Has anyone tryd out humbolt seed organizations green crack or there em dog looking for seeds for the outdoor season lookin for big yeilders


Green crack is a huge yielded. Still gotta pheno hunt. I had 6 phenos yield close to 1.8 grams per watt, but the nugs were subpar. Found one pheno that was decent, ran it for a cpl runs and got rid of it. Not enough terpenes for me. Great for a commercial grower whose number one interest isn't potency.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 18, 2015)

Cool thanks for the info sound like the green crack it made you feel energetic and tasted fruity and skunky at the same time


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 18, 2015)

I ment did it make you feel energetic and did it taste fruity and skunky at the same time


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Jan 18, 2015)

the bud tender said:


> I ment did it make you feel energetic and did it taste fruity and skunky at the same time


The flowers did not have much taste, the extracts had a slight mango flavor. Nothing crazy. And I got way more of a couch lock than energy.


----------



## the bud tender (Jan 18, 2015)

Thats not the green crack i know thank you i would have wasted my money and time


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 19, 2015)

the bud tender said:


> Looks good iam definitely doin some bluedream this year havent had anygood blue around here in a while just a bunch of crossed up stuff hardley taste the blue in it what other strains are you rollin with


I got exo cheese , strawberry blue , liberty haze , cotton candy x fruity chron juice ( I crossed them last harvest ) growing out one f1 now . Blue dream, power KUSH
. So far so good . I crossed her with some more cotton candy pollen and she's pregnant again . Woot woot .


----------



## StarLord (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey just wantee to add my two cents about.humbodlt...I.usally grow bodi seeds,gage green gear,dynasty seeds,og raskal,kens estates,jaws gear,pieaces seeds,dank.genetics,alein seeds,franchise genetics stuff like that but got a few freebie.from.arttitude n germed to many plants.n had lemon thai.from humbodlt n.was.really really messed.up n shiitty in veg n.wen it flower.was.dankest.plant ever and I grow an.test for somw elite seed companys ....n then bubba kush grew had mold.but was frostiest plant at the time


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2015)

True story; I live in Colorado and I got a pack of Green Crack beans from an address I do not know... in Spain.

I'm clone only, so I'm mystified...


----------



## StarLord (Jan 30, 2015)

Also forgot to mentioned when I grew lemon thai I.hated lemon thai n genetics like that like power plant,big bud, so I haf prettyno.expectation by for.the.lemon thai n.then blew me literally out of the water was crazyest plant I mean rwsin galorw then.grww emdawg n was amazing smoke even though I have the orginal crippy og.kush lol but since then.I joined team.humbodlt.in ig n jist a tester for them.now.n sent a ten pack to all there testers of green crack look on ig swear that ,100 a pack n gave it as a christmas gift what seed company u kno sends christmas gifts for no.reason n.full ten paxk fem ....everyone.on ig.was confused why. They got.free pack green.crack from Humboldt org ..I got.mine two but I thought bc I asked for it but found.out on instant gram gave them away as chrsitmas.gifts lol but oli asked for it bc.I wad going to run clone only green crack n compare wit sick meds,humbodlt.org, cal con. Bc there only three.companys wit.green.crack lol but there good ppl


----------



## StarLord (Jan 30, 2015)

@ttystikk


----------



## Bootheel Grower (Jan 30, 2015)

If your looking for seeds from Humboltd Co... I'd go with Southern Humboldt Seed Collective. All of the Breeders involved in the collective are TOP NOTCH breeders.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 30, 2015)

StarLord said:


> @ttystikk


Explains that mystery. Thank you!


----------



## the bud tender (Feb 6, 2015)

StarLord said:


> Also forgot to mentioned when I grew lemon thai I.hated lemon thai n genetics like that like power plant,big bud, so I haf prettyno.expectation by for.the.lemon thai n.then blew me literally out of the water was crazyest plant I mean rwsin galorw then.grww emdawg n was amazing smoke even though I have the orginal crippy og.kush lol but since then.I joined team.humbodlt.in ig n jist a tester for them.now.n sent a ten pack to all there testers of green crack look on ig swear that ,100 a pack n gave it as a christmas gift what seed company u kno sends christmas gifts for no.reason n.full ten paxk fem ....everyone.on ig.was confused why. They got.free pack green.crack from Humboldt org ..I got.mine two but I thought bc I asked for it but found.out on instant gram gave them away as chrsitmas.gifts lol but oli asked for it bc.I wad going to run clone only green crack n compare wit sick meds,humbodlt.org, cal con. Bc there only three.companys wit.green.crack lol but there good ppl[/QUOTE


----------



## MistaRasta (Feb 6, 2015)

I have 5 blue dream in veg. All 5 have been very vigorous and easy to grow. Putting them in flower in the next few days. Very excited!

What have you guys been pulling off of her? All 5 phenos are going to be beasts


----------



## littlegiant (Feb 7, 2015)

Smoked there Green Crack today. Very fruity smell. Strong Mango Flavor. Was too high on Sunshine Daydream to notice the buzz. Was the freebee I gifted to a friend.
Also the 2 Bubba Kush freebee's turned out really nice. Great Smoke, Very large yielding plants. Nice med size great tasting buds. Had a massive root system.
Im about to pop there Purple Trainwreck freebee in a week.


----------



## hippy132 (Feb 8, 2015)

MistaRasta said:


> I have 5 blue dream in veg. All 5 have been very vigorous and easy to grow. Putting them in flower in the next few days. Very excited!
> 
> What have you guys been pulling off of her? All 5 phenos are going to be beasts


Depending on pot size and veg time from 2 to 3 ozs


----------



## TheHermit (Mar 31, 2015)

I just chopped a green crack over the weekend. It has a nice strong mango like smell and finished in 57 days. It had an above average yield. It clones really easy. I will post a smoke report after it has dried and cured. I should also have a bubba kush ready
at that point and will post some pictures when it is done.
.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Mar 31, 2015)

Humboldt seeds are official u won't b mad at the results


----------



## wwwillie (Mar 31, 2015)

Got one of their EmDogs in the dirt. Started off slow and spindly and then turned into a nice hardy girl. Took a cutting and that's doing swell too. Going to switch her to the flower tent in a week or so.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 31, 2015)

I just finished their green crack too, solid plant, sweet mango skunk smell, nice hit after a quick cure. definitely grow this one again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Im about to pop there Purple Trainwreck freebee in a week.


3-4 weeks after chop, it's real good smoke. Nice flavor and good potency, practically grew itself.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 31, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> 3-4 weeks after chop, it's real good smoke. Nice flavor and good potency, practically grew itself.


Thanks Dude! Have any pics? Mine is starting out slow. Healthy, but slow. Only 5 inch high. Going in 5 gal bucket within a few days. How was the yield? They say it can get large. That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 31, 2015)

littlegiant said:


> Thanks Dude! Have any pics? Mine is starting out slow. Healthy, but slow. Only 5 inch high. Going in 5 gal bucket within a few days. How was the yield? They say it can get large. That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 1, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3385277 View attachment 3385279 View attachment 3385280


Wow! Thanks for the pics. Nice fat buds dude! Great job I take it you did not get the purple pheno. Still looks great though. Well I was thinking this plant got massive ,so I was gonna try and fill my whole 4x4 tent with this 1 plant if I could scrog it that big. In a way its good, because now I can fit my 2 white Lotus in there too.


----------



## Shaanjii Dhansaki (Apr 4, 2015)

Anyone grown out their Bubba's Gift?

It's new, I think, but I have 3 going from a fem 5 pack I picked up at Spannabis (some bastard mystery bug/insect ate the other two within hours of their emergence in my greenhouse, I was furious).

Supposed to have a Piña Colada flavour and a 7 week finish (48 days) with slow veg and moderate yields. Almost pure indica producing large dense purple crown shaped colas, effects are strongly cerebral yet functional accompanied by a relaxing body high. One of the most premier flavours in their line-up to date. (All info taken from the back of the pack)

I also grabbed Green Crack and a pack of Lemon Garlic OG while I was there, does anyone know anything about the latter?

Again from the pack;

Some sort of collaboration with California Kind Genetics? It says they are the newest addition to their team... An incredibly unique pheno of a 6th generation OG Kush, flowers in 9 weeks with fast growth and a long spacing between nodes. They recommend trellising or some other support. Finishes outdoors (?) extremely pungent with sharp citric and piney garlic overtones. Apparently it has an immense resin count with a potent cerebral high that lasts for ages. An absolute must for every connoisseur collection from a classic California breeder.

Thoughts? I'm looking for interesting flavours for IWE mostly.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

Ive grown there Bubba Kush 2.0 and no complaints here smelled more likemog then bubba if u ask me but i pullled almost 3 ofnone in a 100 gallon smart pot neon green nugs that were rock fucking hard just wasnt the biggest nugs more like dense ass lil nugs everywhere like og also did theyre BD got 2 different phenos tne indica dom was a better yielder but the sativa dom was a lot better quality yielded good just not as good as the indica dom one


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3385277 View attachment 3385279 View attachment 3385280


Shes gorgeous man nice work might have to cop me some whats the smell like? More sweet trainwreck or more musky purple?


----------



## Nate Dogg (Apr 11, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> I just chopped a green crack over the weekend. It has a nice strong mango like smell and finished in 57 days. It had an above average yield. It clones really easy. I will post a smoke report after it has dried and cured. I should also have a bubba kush ready
> at that point and will post some pictures when it is done.
> .View attachment 3384766


Now i feel like an ass that i passed on Humboldts and got cali conns instead fingers crossed


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Shes gorgeous man nice work might have to cop me some whats the smell like? More sweet trainwreck or more musky purple?


No purple in mine at all; more of a semi-sweet, old school neutral flavor and smell. Overall a very good smoke.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Apr 11, 2015)

Nate Dogg said:


> Now i feel like an ass that i passed on Humboldts and got cali conns instead fingers crossed


Cali cons og kush hermied 5/6 seeds. The one that came out ok was dank, but strong hermie genes from those guys I see. I'll go with other breeders after that.


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 15, 2015)

HSO has excellent Blue Dream (my wifeys favorite one) and their trainwreck I did turned my town upside down for a bit (actually just started a couple more of the trainwreck looking for a mother to add it was so good)


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

i may have to try that trainwreck. im looking for this wreck i had back in 2004 and like you the shit turned the town upside down! legendary and i still get asked by anyone i still see from then lol but what i reaaly want to know is whats the make up of the chocolate mint? im dying to try that out n see if its minty choc goodness.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2015)

same with rasberry deisel n mango sapphire, whats in those and the lemon garlic and the chocolate mint. bout to splurge on 3 packs!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 15, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> same with rasberry deisel n mango sapphire, whats in those and the lemon garlic and the chocolate mint. bout to splurge on 3 packs!


That mango... I am wondering if it is the same one elemental uses in mango tango.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 16, 2015)

raspberry diesel had my eye but didnt pull the trigger


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2015)

just saw the lineages....https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannabis-seeds-news/exclusive-release-of-6-new-strains-from-humboldt-seed-organization-video/

sounds good to me, love the 3 packs


----------



## undercovergrow (Apr 17, 2015)

LordRalh3 said:


> HSO has excellent Blue Dream (my wifeys favorite one) and their trainwreck I did turned my town upside down for a bit (actually just started a couple more of the trainwreck looking for a mother to add it was so good)


how many phenos have you seen of the blue dream and how would you and/or your wife describe the taste? specifically, does any pine/haze flavor transfer from the SSH? thank you!


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 17, 2015)

LordRalh3 said:


> HSO has excellent Blue Dream (my wifeys favorite one) and their trainwreck I did turned my town upside down for a bit (actually just started a couple more of the trainwreck looking for a mother to add it was so good)


What's kinda yields off the trainwreck


----------



## LordRalh3 (Apr 18, 2015)

Only pulled a couple oz's off the trainwreck but had no veg at all and got neglecteda lot... that should up the game a lot without those two issues. 

Bd gave me 3 very different phenos, all of em were straight fire. The heaviest sativa leaning one was the best high/flavor... A nice bit of the haze spicyness comes through


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 19, 2015)

I can agree, the sativa dominant pheno in the HSO Blue Dream is by far the winner. I just cut down 4 of them, all similar but also very different. I am running all of them again and will get a better idea on how they run from clone, already in flower now.

1 - Was the shortest, single cola dominant even though I topped it. Still had a bunch of other thick colas surrounding the main one, I really liked the structure on this one and had the most indica dominance out of the bunch. It was done at around Day 63 from seed. Nice looking colas/buds. Has very little smell that can be made out - didn't smell the plant much at all until chop and then it was just typical weed smell. Yielded 9 o in a 7 gallon smart pot

2 - One of the best growers I have had, overall tied for best yield, buds similar to number 1 except this one was average blue dream height. 2nd frostiest, had a good smell to it. Sort of some rotten berry funk going on. Cut at day 70 - Probably the best pheno all around for yield/ growth / smell etc. Indica/sativa hybrid - leaning a little more sativa. A bunch of colas all about the same height with very little pop corn - typical blue dream structure. yielded 11 o in a 7 gallon smart pot.

3- The winner by far, earlier in veg it didn't grow quite as good as 2 and 4 it stayed shorter like 1 but once it went into flower it was a stretchy girl. Pretty thin long sativa leaves. Outgrew all the others by a little bit. Stank up the room the whole grow, and when cut it is some of the dankest smelling buds I have ever had the pleasure to chop. It was straight rotten berry funk. No denying the smells here, you can definitely smell the berry smell very clearly, but it also has a very rotten typical weed funk with it. Some of the best smelling herb I have had. Frost for days, these buds were coated! I took it a little longer then I was hoping for, cut it at 80 days - could have cut at 70 but I believe the extra 10 helped slightly. You can tell it has SSH dominant structure /buds . I am so surprised out of all of the plants this is the most blueberry smelling of the bunch. Yielded 14 o in a 10 gallon smart pot. I will be keeping this one for a very very long time unless Bodhis dream lotus put it to shame. If they are similar I will just breed them together and save some beans for later.

4 - The ugly sister. She grew fairly tall, typical blue dream structure. I supercropped and broke the shit out of the main tops on this one. The 2 main ones grew huge buds. Each weighing in about 1.5 ounces each. This girl is probably the best grower of the bunch. Yes I am running it again as well, I vegged all 4 before being done so they have another shot. I don't think I am keeping a clone from this one though. Number 2 and 4 are similar in veg growth, very fast rapid growth but this one still beats all of them. During flowering it had an awful amount of leaves. I have never seed such leafy bud ever, you couldn't hardly see any bud underneath it all. It was very strange rounded leaves covering everything. It was a pain in the ass to trim because of this, and had almost no smell - similar to number 1. The least amount of trichomes of the bunch. The bud structure was just so different, I can't explain it. I wish I could combine this ones growth with number 3 buds. Not a horrible plant mind you, just the others were so much better. Cut at 70 days, yielded 12o in a 10 gallon smart pot.

Overall I was very satisfied with these plants. I have one other Blue Dream still in flower, it was thrown in 12/12 from seedling so it is a ways behind these but finishing up. Not much to say about it really as I let it grow natural, buds similar to number 1. Not really much smell to it either. It seems like in flower about half the plants have a lack of smell you get from most flowering cannabis. But the other 1/3-1/2 reek of blueberry funk. I am very happy with these and would recommend to anyone for an easy grow. There is a big difference in phenotypes as far as strength and bud structure goes. Although the plant structures are all very similar. I flowered these much smaller then I wanted to and they turned out larger then plants I vegged for twice as long before this. I love how they have very little popcorn on the bottoms and don't tend to put out many side shoots. The only complaint I have is I am used to 60-65 day flowering strains but I believe ran from clone these can be pulled at 62-65, and my keeper sativa pheno probably at 65-70. 

I have grown HSO Green Crack, and HSO 707 Headband as well. All great plants. For fems you can't go wrong with them. They sure beat most other fem breeders I have tried by a long shot.


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

Humboldt Blue Dream @ about 2 weeks into flower.


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's an HSO Desert Diesel (Afghani x Sour Diesel) at 1.5 weeks or so into bloom.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 19, 2015)

HSO Blue Dream's (front) at Day 35:


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

GroErr said:


> HSO Blue Dream's (front) at Day 35:
> View attachment 3399399


Beautiful!


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 19, 2015)

duudical said:


> Here's an HSO Desert Diesel (Afghani x Sour Diesel) at 1.5 weeks or so into bloom.
> 
> View attachment 3399396 View attachment 3399397 View attachment 3399398


 i had a desert diesel but it died waiting for the light but let me know how she turn out!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 19, 2015)

duudical said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks dudical, very happy with these HSO Blue Dream's, strong plants and great yielders


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Apr 19, 2015)

im very interested in thier new bubbas gift seems like be some good plants in the cross


----------



## duudical (Apr 19, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Thanks dudical, very happy with these HSO Blue Dream's, strong plants and great yielders


Me too! I have grown their Trainwreck, Bubba Kush, Green Crack, Desert Diesel and Blue Dream. All of them The Blue Dreams I have now were grown from seeds that I got from a female that reversed on me after some light cycle fluctuations.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2015)

I got three of the blue dream and five of the sour blueberry beans to run soon. They'll be up against my two keeper phenos of sin city's buddha's dream. One of the buddhas dreams have an outstanding berryish smell somewhat like blue dream but the other smells more like juicy fruit bubble gum.


----------



## botanist95 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's the HSO blue dream i grew out last year it yielded pretty good lil over 3 oz a plant


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 20, 2015)

botanist95 said:


> View attachment 3399746
> View attachment 3399747
> 
> Here's the HSO blue dream i grew out last year it yielded pretty good lil over 3 oz a plant


How long do u veg?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd say about half of the buds look like botanist picture above or close enough to them anyway, and the other half have a SSH look to them, skinnier longer buds but still fat. Just not as rounded as those. 

In botanist first picture of the main bud shot, look at the top leaves on the bud. See how they are very short/fat and rounded leaves that look very strange? I see that look a lot on NYCD pictures. I had a ton of those leaves covering the buds on my leafy pheno. And a couple other phenos had those type of leaves. The others were the SSH type buds with thin sativa blades sticking straight out. 

Duudical - On the Blue dreams you grew out from the one that seeded itself, how close were they to the original blue dream seeds you grew out? Just curious as I am wanting to make some BD seeds from my best couple to use for outdoors, and to just grow on occasion and preserve for the future. My Sativa pheno is some of the best bud I have grown! The others are very good, but that one is just killer. And how did the potency compare on those plants, any basic info would be appreciated. 

I really enjoyed the 707 headband, very potent smoke with a good bit of Sativa to it. Would have showed colors if I flushed for longer and had a bit cooler temps (was starting to purple a little). It is the tallest plant I have ever had and I should have spent a little more time training it. It had potential to yield well too.

The Green Crack I loved. I liked the Green Crack as well as the blue dreams, except for my Sativa pheno of BD. I only had 1 plant though. It grew like crazy, had a good structure to it and beautiful buds. Cut it around 52 days and still yielded 15-16o in a 15 gallon pot. Needed support mid way through flower as the buds were too heavy and branches a little flimsy. May have just been my pheno but I wish I would have took a cut. For the short flowering time it killed it with yield, potency etc. 

I have 2 trainwrecks, 2 blueberry headband, and 2 707 truthband beans in the stash I got as freebies. But I haven't heard anything on the last 2, and will probably grow the trainwrecks sometime this year. I am planning on making an order out soon for 3 more GC to look through, 3 amherst diesel, 3 diesel number two, and 3 Desert Diesel. I may not get to all of them for awhile but I would like to give them all a shot. Curious as to what is the best diesel out of the bunch, and what the main differences are. I like the looks of some of their new strains that just came out too, will probably wait for some reviews though. The Chocolate Mint OG (Emerald OG x Grandaddy Purp) and Raspberry Diesel (Sour D x Cherry Afghan) Those 2 really peak my interest. May pick up a pack of one of those too.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2015)

RealSmoke 91, you can get 3 oz a plant straight from seed with the Blue Dram. I know pot size still matters, I started mine in a 7 gallon container and it was 12/12 from seedling. But it had to "Veg" itself a couple weeks and mature before it started to flower so it is at least a couple weeks behind my others I just chopped a week or so ago. After I chop it I will let you know what I get out of it but I am expecting 3-4o anyways. I didn't realize it was going to grow so tall and large like this, I never did a 12/12 from seed. If I had known then what I know now I would have topped it and gotten more out of it. 

My main point here is, you need almost no veg time on the blue dreams to get a good yield. I didn't veg as long as I wanted with my others, I'd say from the day they sprouted probably 2 weeks. I believe they were around a foot tall when i put them in flower and in the 7-10 gallon smart pots I still was able to achieve between 9-14 ounces per each plant with such short veg time. They really grow and bulk up during flower. I hope they do the same from clone, I am about to find out. A big part of the size/yield is my pot size and lights. I usually have only 2 plants under each 1k light and always large smart pots. Even with little veg time the plants tend to keep growing during flower if you have a large pot. Some strains not so much, but most of the ones I grow always love the extra root space.


----------



## duudical (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are a couple of HSO Blue Dreams (both from seed; about 11 weeks old at this point). Letting them get big. But probably won't let them go much further if they stretch like the one I have in flower currently.


----------



## hippy132 (Apr 20, 2015)

I find that I get the most from the Blue Dream when I top it for four heads and then topped them one more time, got about 4 ozs dried, plant was about 3 and half feet and in 5 gallon pot, do maybe 5 under 600 w/ 6-7 weeks from seed (veg), then 9 weeks Flower.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> RealSmoke 91, you can get 3 oz a plant straight from seed with the Blue Dram. I know pot size still matters, I started mine in a 7 gallon container and it was 12/12 from seedling. But it had to "Veg" itself a couple weeks and mature before it started to flower so it is at least a couple weeks behind my others I just chopped a week or so ago. After I chop it I will let you know what I get out of it but I am expecting 3-4o anyways. I didn't realize it was going to grow so tall and large like this, I never did a 12/12 from seed. If I had known then what I know now I would have topped it and gotten more out of it.
> 
> My main point here is, you need almost no veg time on the blue dreams to get a good yield. I didn't veg as long as I wanted with my others, I'd say from the day they sprouted probably 2 weeks. I believe they were around a foot tall when i put them in flower and in the 7-10 gallon smart pots I still was able to achieve between 9-14 ounces per each plant with such short veg time. They really grow and bulk up during flower. I hope they do the same from clone, I am about to find out. A big part of the size/yield is my pot size and lights. I usually have only 2 plants under each 1k light and always large smart pots. Even with little veg time the plants tend to keep growing during flower if you have a large pot. Some strains not so much, but most of the ones I grow always love the extra root space.





DoctorFrost said:


> RealSmoke 91, you can get 3 oz a plant straight from seed with the Blue Dram. I know pot size still matters, I started mine in a 7 gallon container and it was 12/12 from seedling. But it had to "Veg" itself a couple weeks and mature before it started to flower so it is at least a couple weeks behind my others I just chopped a week or so ago. After I chop it I will let you know what I get out of it but I am expecting 3-4o anyways. I didn't realize it was going to grow so tall and large like this, I never did a 12/12 from seed. If I had known then what I know now I would have topped it and gotten more out of it.
> 
> My main point here is, you need almost no veg time on the blue dreams to get a good yield. I didn't veg as long as I wanted with my others, I'd say from the day they sprouted probably 2 weeks. I believe they were around a foot tall when i put them in flower and in the 7-10 gallon smart pots I still was able to achieve between 9-14 ounces per each plant with such short veg time. They really grow and bulk up during flower. I hope they do the same from clone, I am about to find out. A big part of the size/yield is my pot size and lights. I usually have only 2 plants under each 1k light and always large smart pots. Even with little veg time the plants tend to keep growing during flower if you have a large pot. Some strains not so much, but most of the ones I grow always love the extra root space.





DoctorFrost said:


> RealSmoke 91, you can get 3 oz a plant straight from seed with the Blue Dram. I know pot size still matters, I started mine in a 7 gallon container and it was 12/12 from seedling. But it had to "Veg" itself a couple weeks and mature before it started to flower so it is at least a couple weeks behind my others I just chopped a week or so ago. After I chop it I will let you know what I get out of it but I am expecting 3-4o anyways. I didn't realize it was going to grow so tall and large like this, I never did a 12/12 from seed. If I had known then what I know now I would have topped it and gotten more out of it.
> 
> My main point here is, you need almost no veg time on the blue dreams to get a good yield. I didn't veg as long as I wanted with my others, I'd say from the day they sprouted probably 2 weeks. I believe they were around a foot tall when i put them in flower and in the 7-10 gallon smart pots I still was able to achieve between 9-14 ounces per each plant with such short veg time. They really grow and bulk up during flower. I hope they do the same from clone, I am about to find out. A big part of the size/yield is my pot size and lights. I usually have only 2 plants under each 1k light and always large smart pots. Even with little veg time the plants tend to keep growing during flower if you have a large pot. Some strains not so much, but most of the ones I grow always love the extra root space.


Ok , I was wondering about the desert diesel what it yield ,and what was the taste like,


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 21, 2015)

Yo quick ? Do all your leaves be fully yellow all the time when u harvest?


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 21, 2015)

duudical said:


> Here's an HSO Desert Diesel (Afghani x Sour Diesel) at 1.5 weeks or so into bloom.
> 
> View attachment 3399396 View attachment 3399397 View attachment 3399398


Yo what kind of led u using ?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm sorry I didn't realize that is what you was wanting. I am curious on the Desert Diesel as well, actually all of the HSO diesels. From the little I have seen the yield is very good, can't comment on taste. I plan on growing some out in a few months and will post what I find.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> I'm sorry I didn't realize that is what you was wanting. I am curious on the Desert Diesel as well, actually all of the HSO diesels. From the little I have seen the yield is very good, can't comment on taste. I plan on growing some out in a few months and will post what I find.


Ok! Now when u harvest do all your leaves b yellow to let u know its completely flushed?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 21, 2015)

They used to be when I ran regular soil. Now it is so difficult for me to make leaves turn yellow. I grow in organic soil, Pro Mix HP with added perlite, tons of worm castings, blood/bone meal, dolomite lime, sometimes guanos, etc. I guess I need to lighten it down some as everything I have read people have problems with Blue Dreams yellowing up early in flower. Mine were still green at day 70-80 and I flushed for like 3 weeks. Not green green, but a lighter shade of green. I didn't run any chemicals in them the whole grow, just organic. I love how simple it is, and it is very hard to mess up. I am sure I could just feed water the whole way through the grow and be fine but I like adding little things here and there. I guess it is sort of like super soil, just without a few of the things that are added into it.

Anyone reading this know of a good way to get a good fade while being able to keep my worm castings etc?

To answer your question better, your leaves don't have to be yellow to mean you have all the chemicals out of the plant. If you are running synthetics I recommend flushing for at least a week with PHd water, better yet would be 1.5-2 weeks and get something like Final Flush to help neutralize the salts.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> They used to be when I ran regular soil. Now it is so difficult for me to make leaves turn yellow. I grow in organic soil, Pro Mix HP with added perlite, tons of worm castings, blood/bone meal, dolomite lime, sometimes guanos, etc. I guess I need to lighten it down some as everything I have read people have problems with Blue Dreams yellowing up early in flower. Mine were still green at day 70-80 and I flushed for like 3 weeks. Not green green, but a lighter shade of green. I didn't run any chemicals in them the whole grow, just organic. I love how simple it is, and it is very hard to mess up. I am sure I could just feed water the whole way through the grow and be fine but I like adding little things here and there. I guess it is sort of like super soil, just without a few of the things that are added into it.
> 
> Anyone reading this know of a good way to get a good fade while being able to keep my worm castings etc?
> 
> To answer your question better, your leaves don't have to be yellow to mean you have all the chemicals out of the plant. If you are running synthetics I recommend flushing for at least a week with PHd water, better yet would be 1.5-2 weeks and get something like Final Flush to help neutralize the salts.


Ok am running foxfarm soil an nutrient line the leaves got majority yellow i been flushing for like 2 / weeks but its hard to tell first time grow.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 21, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> They used to be when I ran regular soil. Now it is so difficult for me to make leaves turn yellow. I grow in organic soil, Pro Mix HP with added perlite, tons of worm castings, blood/bone meal, dolomite lime, sometimes guanos, etc. I guess I need to lighten it down some as everything I have read people have problems with Blue Dreams yellowing up early in flower. Mine were still green at day 70-80 and I flushed for like 3 weeks. Not green green, but a lighter shade of green. I didn't run any chemicals in them the whole grow, just organic. I love how simple it is, and it is very hard to mess up. I am sure I could just feed water the whole way through the grow and be fine but I like adding little things here and there. I guess it is sort of like super soil, just without a few of the things that are added into it.
> 
> Anyone reading this know of a good way to get a good fade while being able to keep my worm castings etc?
> 
> To answer your question better, your leaves don't have to be yellow to mean you have all the chemicals out of the plant. If you are running synthetics I recommend flushing for at least a week with PHd water, better yet would be 1.5-2 weeks and get something like Final Flush to help neutralize the salts.


An when a seed drop does that necessarily The plant is ripen?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 22, 2015)

If you have been flushing for 2 weeks you are good. I used fox farms for a long time, still use their big bloom. A 2 week flush with them and your buds will be fine to smoke. 

I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by "An when a seed drop does that necessarily The plant is ripen?"

Are you saying the bud has seeds in it and are falling?


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 22, 2015)

DoctorFrost said:


> If you have been flushing for 2 weeks you are good. I used fox farms for a long time, still use their big bloom. A 2 week flush with them and your buds will be fine to smoke.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by "An when a seed drop does that necessarily The plant is ripen?"
> 
> Are you saying the bud has seeds in it and are falling?


Yeah just one an that might be because the led might had turned one to a hermi!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Ok am running foxfarm soil an nutrient line the leaves got majority yellow i been flushing for like 2 / weeks but its hard to tell first time grow.


The could be yellow because you cut the nutes too soon; specifically the nitrogen.


----------



## duudical (Apr 22, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Yo what kind of led u using ?


There is a 900w MarsII Full Spectrum (5w) and a 300w Reflector-style LED (3w) in there. I used to also have a 600w HPS on the other side of the tent, but I downsized and cut out the expensive-to-run HPS. The plants love the LEDs. I veg under T5 currently.


----------



## duudical (Apr 22, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> The could be yellow because you cut the nutes too soon; specifically the nitrogen.


I have read quite a bit about flushing. Science seems to label this as something that "sounds" right but doesn't actually play out quite as you would think in reality. Some guys have gone to flushing with a mild nutrient solution the final week as the evidence from testing indicates it actually flushes more excess salt and nutrient build up than just plain water. Some have gone to not flushing at all as they reasoning was more anecdotal and subjective than actually something proven out in science. When I ran all hydro I didn't flush at all. I ran full nutes all the way through and had no issues with taste and no complaints. I ran some flush runs as well to compare and found zero difference. If your leaves are dying off 2 weeks out, I would consider backing off your flush a little and see if that makes a difference on another plant. This is my first soil grow so I will compare a couple plants as well to see if there is any difference. But seriously, I have not really noticed any "chemical" taste or anything like that based on the idea that nutes weren't flushed at the end of the plants cycle. Properly dried and cured it was still tasty and loud


----------



## realsmoke191 (Apr 22, 2015)

duudical said:


> I have read quite a bit about flushing. Science seems to label this as something that "sounds" right but doesn't actually play out quite as you would think in reality. Some guys have gone to flushing with a mild nutrient solution the final week as the evidence from testing indicates it actually flushes more excess salt and nutrient build up than just plain water. Some have gone to not flushing at all as they reasoning was more anecdotal and subjective than actually something proven out in science. When I ran all hydro I didn't flush at all. I ran full nutes all the way through and had no issues with taste and no complaints. I ran some flush runs as well to compare and found zero difference. If your leaves are dying off 2 weeks out, I would consider backing off your flush a little and see if that makes a difference on another plant. This is my first soil grow so I will compare a couple plants as well to see if there is any difference. But seriously, I have not really noticed any "chemical" taste or anything like that based on the idea that nutes weren't flushed at the end of the plants cycle. Properly dried and cured it was still tasty and loud


Good look bro


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 27, 2015)

Bubba Kush. Reg freebee from attitude.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got my order in, went ahead and got a pack of fem raspberry diesel.


----------



## eyes (Apr 27, 2015)

hermit,

howd she smoke up?


----------



## yung420 (Apr 28, 2015)

TheHermit said:


> Bubba Kush. Reg freebee from attitude.
> 
> View attachment 3405689
> 
> ...


Looks like mine when I did it...as described in the details, a real sweet taste with a little coffee undertone. Here's is dried shots getting ready to jar. Only wish I did a larger pot on this run. Still good smoke though 

Sent from my XT1080 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 28, 2015)

eyes said:


> hermit,
> 
> howd she smoke up?


I have ran a few of these so far. I get two main phenos. The first does not yield very well, but has really dense buds, with a bit of coffee fuel taste. It vegges very slowly and does not stretch much. That is what this pheno was. I vegged for several months to get a decent yield because the first time I ran it I yielded less than an ounce. I should be better this go round.

The second pheno has more of a berry fuel taste, and yields much better, though the buds aren't as dense. It vegges slowly also, but seems to get more height than the first pheno. I have one of those a few weeks into flower right now. I am still trying to find a male to breed with, but I am down to my last two seeds. I think one may be male from the growth pattern. I am hoping so at least. If not, I am going to start looking for a Sunshine Daydream or God Bud male to use.


----------



## eyes (Apr 28, 2015)

sunshime daydream seems like a good choice. Is that reefermans god bud or bcsc? Do not know too much bout her.


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 29, 2015)

It is jordan of the islands. I haven't even popped them yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> Did you bitch and moan about HSO being in it only for the money and all that other nonsense that you shit on Bodhi about? lol clown


You're an idiot with low reading comprehension skills bro. You should have stayed in school. In case you can't read I said ALL bigger breeders, so yes HSO would be in the same boat. But I understand critical thinking isn't your strong suit.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 29, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're an idiot with low reading comprehension skills bro. You should have stayed in school. In case you can't read I said ALL bigger breeders, so yes HSO would be in the same boat. But I understand critical thinking isn't your strong suit.


I erased my posts because I choose to take the high road on this one.. You win.. I am an idiot with "low reading comprehension skills"... bro..... I must have gotten under your skin lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> I erased my posts because I choose to take the high road on this one.. You win.. I am an idiot with "low reading comprehension skills"... bro..... I must have gotten under your skin lol


You can't take the"high road" when you were the one to begin attacking my character first. And you are far from under my skin, you were attempting to put words in my mouth so I again reiterated my stance. But cheers to taking the high ground.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 29, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You can't take the"high road" when you were the one to begin attacking my character first. And you are far from under my skin, you were attempting to put words in my mouth so I again reiterated my stance. But cheers to taking the high ground.


HAHAHAHAH... hahaha.. Whooaa there Mr Ego! "Attacking my character".. aside from calling you a character.. idk what you're talking about.. This is the internet.. You are an anonymous user on a weed forum who means absolutely nothing to me. I know, nor care to know, anything about your "character".. 

You are a fool who is trying your hardest to come off as intelligent.. 

Speaking of comprehension, and "reiterating my stance", I never asked if you put HSO in the same boat.. I was just asking if you wasted a week of your time complaining about HSO being in it for the money and not the mj before you forked over your cash? But I could really care less..

You are a clown.. You make me laugh.. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> HAHAHAHAH... hahaha.. Whooaa there Mr Ego! "Attacking my character".. aside from calling you a character.. idk what you're talking about.. This is the internet.. You are an anonymous user on a weed forum who means absolutely nothing to me. I know, nor care to know, anything about your "character"..
> 
> You are a fool who is trying your hardest to come off as intelligent..
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm the fool because I have a vocabulary of more than ten words. I didn't complain about Bodhi, I made one statement that mad hammie didn't like and I still have people like you that never took the time to read through my entire post and instead chose to cherry pick my words and try to form my opinions for me. The whole thing is because mad cabbage didn't like me having an opinion. Never once did I say bodhi offered any thing but dank.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 30, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes, I'm the fool because I have a vocabulary of more than ten words. I didn't complain about Bodhi, I made one statement that mad hammie didn't like and I still have people like you that never took the time to read through my entire post and instead chose to cherry pick my words and try to form my opinions for me. The whole thing is because mad cabbage didn't like me having an opinion. Never once did I say bodhi offered any thing but dank.


lol Trust me, even a fool can pick up a dictionary or thesaurus.. If you don't use those words properly/effectively than you just come off as pretentious.. Once again the only opinion I have is that you are a fool with an internet, other than that I could really care less about you. You made assumptions about Bodhi being some mega corp with "Warehouses and millions of dollars" or whatever, and then complained about him makin polyhybrids or telling stories about how he obtained certain genetics, and even crapped on him for being only about the money and not the mj..

You can back pedal all you want.. You formed opinions without knowing facts and came off as a clown.. You never popped one of his beans so you don't know what he offers, clown..

All I asked was if you whined and cried about HSO like you did Bodhi in the Bodhi thread.. I happen to like HSO and got some nice Chem, but they couldn't hold Bodhis jockstrap.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol Trust me, even a fool can pick up a dictionary or thesaurus.. If you don't use those words properly/effectively than you just come off as pretentious.. Once again the only opinion I have is that you are a fool with an internet, other than that I could really care less about you. You made assumptions about Bodhi being some mega corp with "Warehouses and millions of dollars" or whatever, and then complained about him makin polyhybrids or telling stories about how he obtained certain genetics, and even crapped on him for being only about the money and not the mj..
> 
> You can back pedal all you want.. You formed opinions without knowing facts and came off as a clown.. You never popped one of his beans so you don't know what he offers, clown..
> 
> All I asked was if you whined and cried about HSO like you did Bodhi in the Bodhi thread.. I happen to like HSO and got some nice Chem, but they couldn't hold Bodhis jockstrap.


You got me. I frequently carry a dictionary around to "act smart". Here's my class picture.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 30, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You got me. I frequently carry a dictionary around to "act smart". Here's my class picture.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, this clown.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 30, 2015)

lol Aight.. I'll let it get back to HSO on that note


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 30, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol Aight.. I'll let it get back to HSO on that note


I didn't read the whole thread but I like your results, have you finished any HSO?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 30, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but I like your results, have you finished any HSO?


Ya I've ran their Chem a few times (3).. I ought to mention I bought through the tude and had some germ issues.. Took it up directly with HSO and they sent me out a new pack.. One of the chems was one of my top 10 all time smokes.. One was a solid B and the last bean I popped wasn't very good, but I always take partial responsibility (if I remember correctly I may have been dealing with an misdiagnosed thrips issue)


----------



## hotshotisdashit (May 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's an HSO masterkush freebie. I took these pics 4-5 days ago. So they were 53-54 days from flip.
> View attachment 3328113
> View attachment 3328122 View attachment 3328124
> Rock hard/dense since beginning of week 7. It's gonna be a breeze to trim for sure


How's the smoke on her? Was thinking about running her, of kush or their bubba kush. What do you think?


----------



## hotshotisdashit (May 17, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's an HSO masterkush freebie. I took these pics 4-5 days ago. So they were 53-54 days from flip.
> View attachment 3328113
> View attachment 3328122 View attachment 3328124
> Rock hard/dense since beginning of week 7. It's gonna be a breeze to trim for sure


Would you recommend this over their bubba kush?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 17, 2015)

hotshotisdashit said:


> Would you recommend this over their bubba kush?


I haven't done their bubba, so can't really help you there. I did however try their bubbakush2.0 . Can't really remember much about it, but remember not being impressed at all.
That MK i did, had a lot of purple in it when finished very hardy strain, just didn't make the cut, and I grew cuts from it a few times. It was only one single freebie seed, so not sure if it was a true rep of a whole pack of beans.
Currently growing out some of their 707HB, BBHB, and Emdog. So far soo good! Only 5.5 weeks in, but all plants phenos look good, although all emdogs had a couple/few balls on them. The 707's have the biggest buds, and smell the best


----------



## duudical (May 19, 2015)

Here is the Humboldt stuff I have going:

Desert Diesel @ 5.5 weeks into flower
   
Have a great little clone of her too that is all trained out and ready to go into a large pot
  
Blue Dream @ 6.5 weeks into flower


----------



## King Arthur (May 19, 2015)

duudical said:


> Here is the Humboldt stuff I have going:
> 
> Desert Diesel @ 5.5 weeks into flower
> View attachment 3422641 View attachment 3422642 View attachment 3422643
> ...


that is definitely BD structure  looks like a beauty.


----------



## kangosna745 (May 19, 2015)

Their chemdawg is on point, I can vouch for that.


----------



## hotshotisdashit (May 19, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Their chemdawg is on point, I can vouch for that.


How is the structure? More indica or sativa?


----------



## kangosna745 (May 19, 2015)

[Q"hotshotisdashit, post: 11605867, member: 728112"]How is the structure? More indica or sativa?[/QUOTE]
More indica leaning as far as bud density and stretch but there were a few sativa traits, found the effect to be well balanced...vegged to about 2ft under t5s and flowered each under 180 watt led, stretched to 3ft, in 5 gal smart pots got 3.5oz a plant after dry and cure. Branches like sativa, buds like an indica, smokes like a charm.


----------



## eyes (May 27, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's an HSO masterkush freebie. I took these pics 4-5 days ago. So they were 53-54 days from flip.
> View attachment 3328113
> View attachment 3328122 View attachment 3328124
> Rock hard/dense since beginning of week 7. It's gonna be a breeze to trim for sure


hows the smoke on this one? strong? yield looks good,too.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2015)

eyes said:


> hows the smoke on this one? strong? yield looks good,too.


yeah, the yield was pretty good, but the high and taste weren't that great. It was a good All around plant, just not good enough to keep anylonger.


----------



## eyes (May 28, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> yeah, the yield was pretty good, but the high and taste weren't that great. It was a good All around plant, just not good enough to keep anylonger.


she certainly was a perrty grl. too bad it didnt make the cut...


----------



## TheHermit (May 29, 2015)

Took down another bubba. I actually took it down on Wednesday, but am just getting around to posting it now. I can't seem to get much done when I am smoking qwiso.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone try out any of the new stuff from HSO? I just got some of their chocolate mint, lemon garlic og and the lost coast hashplant. They said the chocolate mint is a cross of emerald og and gdp. The lemon garlic is a 6th gen og? I plan on popping next week as I'm moving this weekend and have to set up.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 29, 2015)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> Anyone try out any of the new stuff from HSO? I just got some of their chocolate mint, lemon garlic og and the lost coast hashplant. They said the chocolate mint is a cross of emerald og and gdp. The lemon garlic is a 6th gen og? I plan on popping next week as I'm moving this weekend and have to set up.


Am trying HSO lost coast skunk auto rite now got a late start but its a 65 day from seed to finish , am going outdoor


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 29, 2015)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> Anyone try out any of the new stuff from HSO? I just got some of their chocolate mint, lemon garlic og and the lost coast hashplant. They said the chocolate mint is a cross of emerald og and gdp. The lemon garlic is a 6th gen og? I plan on popping next week as I'm moving this weekend and have to set up.


Any ideas for late summer strains cause where I am it get cold around late mid to late October? Any suggestions?


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 29, 2015)

Just cracked another hso sour blueberry. It was easy to grow the first time and decent smoke. Gonna cross her with a white widow and see what she does.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 29, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Just cracked another hso sour blueberry. It was easy to grow the first time and decent smoke. Gonna cross her with a white widow and see what she does.


Any suggestions on late summer fem seeds, Read my last post


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 29, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Any suggestions on late summer fem seeds, Reed my last post


I really don't know, sb flowers in about 8 weeks so maybe enough time for you?


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 29, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> I really don't know, sb flowers in about 8 weeks so maybe enough time for you?


That might be bout rite like 4/5 weeks of veg! I have a godberry which is a 50-55 day flower which might b a good bet!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 29, 2015)

i just picked up : gsc x triple og 

in regs.


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> i just picked up : gsc x triple og
> 
> in regs.


Y u say that an what breeder!


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

HSO... gsc x triple og


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 30, 2015)

Are those productive late summer strains


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

i havent run them yet.

the triple og is from dr. frost genetics : (woody og _x_ fire og) _x_ diamond og).

its used by HSO breeder (kief sweat) with the girl scout cookies.

HSO has a ton of strains in regs , just not what you see at the euro banks.


----------



## Flagg420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ran the chemdawg, was a nice grow, but above all I LOVE the packaging when u get the 3-5packs....


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jul 30, 2015)

Flagg420 said:


> Ran the chemdawg, was a nice grow, but above all I LOVE the packaging when u get the 3-5packs....


packagings cool,but its hard to get he tube of seeds out.i suppose it means the packaging is tamper proof tho,which is good,coz some seed sellers are dodgy.


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah the packaging is really nice. Sure protects the seeds far better than most breeder packaging.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

*Woody OG X Blue Fire*

*Ultra Violet *

*Southern Humboldt OG*

*Sour Lemon OG*

*Sour D x Afghani*

*Sappire OG*

*Sapphire Dawg*

*PreBubba x Sweet Afghani *

*Mango D.O.G*

*GSC x Tripple OG*

*Lemon Bubba*

*Gold Star*

*Gift Of Fire*

*Cherry Pine OG*

*Cherry OG BX2 *

*Blue Dream x Emerald OG*

*Sappire Scout*


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 30, 2015)

all new strains by HSO & kief sweat in regs.


----------



## eyes (Jul 30, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> here my lemon thia kush went 11 weeks fucking hugh top cola full of trichsView attachment 2845440View attachment 2845441View attachment 2845442View attachment 2845443View attachment 2845444View attachment 2845445View attachment 2845446View attachment 2845447View attachment 2845448View attachment 2845449View attachment 2845450


How did this strain smoke for you? strong?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jul 30, 2015)

it was great smoke I enjoyed it a lot, it was a good high idk about strong but I would grow it again


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jul 30, 2015)

realsmoke191 said:


> Any ideas for late summer strains cause where I am it get cold around late mid to late October? Any suggestions?


Couldnt tell you. I grow indoors only. Never done an outdoor grow so?


----------



## realsmoke191 (Jul 30, 2015)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> Couldnt tell you. I grow indoors only. Never done an outdoor grow so?


Bet!


----------



## Beemo (Jul 30, 2015)

professor KIND said:


> all new strains by HSO & kief sweat in regs.


kief sweat has his own line now.

HSO teamed up(or vise-verse) with kief sweat, dr frost, loompa, emerald, and a couple others.


----------



## eyes (Jul 31, 2015)

bigworm6969 said:


> it was great smoke I enjoyed it a lot, it was a good high idk about strong but I would grow it again


cool. certainly looks like a producer.


----------



## professor KIND (Jul 31, 2015)

Beemo said:


> kief sweat has his own line now.
> 
> HSO teamed up(or vise-verse) with kief sweat, dr frost, loompa, emerald, and a couple others.


right.
i got an HSO 5 pack : under foo x bluedog


----------



## cottee (Aug 25, 2015)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> Anyone try out any of the new stuff from HSO? I just got some of their chocolate mint, lemon garlic og and the lost coast hashplant. They said the chocolate mint is a cross of emerald og and gdp. The lemon garlic is a 6th gen og? I plan on popping next week as I'm moving this weekend and have to set up.


How did the lemon garlic and chocolate mint turn out mate?


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Aug 25, 2015)

cottee said:


> How did the lemon garlic and chocolate mint turn out mate?


I just popped the seeds last week so I couldn't say. I'm gonna use them as mothers cuz I only had 1 lemon garlic and only 1of the 3 chocolate mints seedlings is really gonna make it. The other beans popped and sprouted but look like their dying.


----------



## cottee (Aug 25, 2015)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> I just popped the seeds last week so I couldn't say. I'm gonna use them as mothers cuz I only had 1 lemon garlic and only 1of the 3 chocolate mints seedlings is really gonna make it. The other beans popped and sprouted but look like their dying.


Ok mate keep me posted


----------



## A+++ (Aug 25, 2015)

Ive got 3 (hso-et)Blackberry Og and 2 cherry pine going outdoor..both were late starts...blackberry has much more vigor and ruggedness thus far...god willing and the creek don't rise...I'll have a smoke report in a couple of months


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 25, 2015)

Hso purple trainwreck was pretty badass, killer smell


----------



## TheHermit (Aug 26, 2015)

I've been smoking the 707 truthband for the past few weeks. It was one of the better yielding chem based strains I have grown.


----------



## cottee (Aug 26, 2015)

Where is this blackberry og??? It's not on there site?


----------



## darkzero (Aug 26, 2015)

Has anyone grown Humboldts raspberry Diesel?


----------



## budman111 (Sep 4, 2015)

cottee said:


> Ok mate keep me posted


More like post you...to gayville


----------



## cottee (Sep 4, 2015)

budman111 said:


> More like post you...to gayville


Your boring. Jog on you ugly fuck


----------



## budman111 (Sep 4, 2015)

cottee said:


> Your boring. Jog on *you ugly *fuck


Ugly? You only go for good looking men I heard....

Me, your mom and a gloryhole .....


----------



## Neoangelo147 (Sep 4, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LOL what is going on in here?


----------



## cottee (Sep 4, 2015)

Neoangelo147 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> LOL what is going on in here?


Well budman has nothing better to do than be a coward and talk shit to people behind his keyboard so I've just given the bellend a piece of my mind. Now the sad fucker is reply shit too all of my posts. Obviously has nothing better to do in his pathetic excuse of a life


----------



## budman111 (Sep 5, 2015)

cottee said:


> *so I've just given the bellend a piece of my mind*.


Really!!! My 3 year old has more verbatim (*you* will need to Google that big word)!


----------



## cottee (Sep 5, 2015)

budman111 said:


> Really!!! My 3 year old has more verbatim (*you* will need to Google that big word)!


Oh dear you have offspring (a child if you didn't know what that meant, look it up in the dictionary). Poor child. Has a weezle of a father that's gives it billy big balls over the Internet. You child will be so proud. Your a coward!


----------



## A+++ (Sep 5, 2015)

cottee said:


> Where is this blackberry og??? It's not on there site?


I think emerald triangle(seedfinder) is responsible for blackberry og
Ive got a couple started late..went from solos to 5 gal smarties outdoor...wished I'd gone bigger as they veg fast and are very healthy with good structure...hso cherry pine og is another ive got going ..mystery here as ET has a cherryog.... but pine?
Either way this one started slow but caught up just before flower...which is currently under way...to be continued


----------



## ItsIntheGenectics (Sep 14, 2015)

Overall opinion on HSO? Legit or hit and miss crap shoot?


----------



## A+++ (Sep 14, 2015)

The buds are starting to bulk up nicely on the blackberry...if its Half as potent as it looks I'll be happy


----------



## Crazybear (Sep 14, 2015)

ItsIntheGenectics said:


> Overall opinion on HSO? Legit or hit and miss crap shoot?


I've done some research and as fas as I can tell your going to get some nice plants but people may argue the authenticity of the genetics.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 14, 2015)

Crazybear said:


> I've done some research and as fas as I can tell your going to get some nice plants but people may argue the authenticity of the genetics.


They seem to get good reviews and they aren't claiming to hold anything that isn't held by thousands of others already.


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 15, 2015)

Anybody know the genetics of Gold Star?
got some free ones from NGR, cant find any info from searching...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

Beemo said:


> kief sweat has his own line now.
> 
> HSO teamed up(or vise-verse) with kief sweat, dr frost, loompa, emerald, and a couple others.


matt riot too?


----------



## dscorpion (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm planning to try out HSO seeds next run. Thinking of growing Bubba Kush and Blue Dream. What are the differences between Bubba Kush and BK 2.0 or which would you choose? And which strains do ya like the most? Maybe I'm strongly overlooking something 

Also have anyone ordered straight from the breeder not through seedbank? Pro's and cons?

Thanks


----------



## GroErr (Oct 7, 2015)

Don't know anything on the BK, only HSO strain I've grown is their Blue Dream and was impressed, good quality, very good yielder. Have seen others comment on their HSO BD's being nice plants as well. Only downside is I wish they produced more reg seeds.


----------



## FlatEarther (Oct 8, 2015)

Im thinking of ordering their bubba kush aswell and choc mint og, anybody got any info on either strains.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2015)

Only grown 3 strains from HSO, Green Crack, Trainwreck and Pineapple Skunk. Each strain has been solid to grow and a good smoke. Green Crack has been the keeper out of the 3 for me for taste and high but the Pineapple Skunk wasn't far behind. 

HSO Pineapple Skunk, all buds in shot


Pineapple Skunk
 
Green Crack from a couple of weeks ago






No picture of the Trainwreck as its in the middle of the tent, but this strain has solid buds.


----------



## FlatEarther (Oct 8, 2015)

Beautiful budshots numberfour. I have heard many good things on green crack and has been another 1 of theirs I'm interested in aswell as the pineapple skunk. I'm pretty sure I will get their bubba, I have heard lots of people praise hso and alot more people hate on them but for 20 odd pound for 3 fem seeds you could do alot worse in alot more expensive seeds costing 2x3 as much.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks FlatEarther, I got all 3 HSO seeds free with an Attitude promo back end of 2013. Been pleasantly surprised with HSO, no problems with any of the plants I have grown. Good luck if you decide to grow some HSO strains.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 9, 2015)

How's the yield on pineapple skunk @numberfour.


----------



## peter berger (Oct 9, 2015)

FlatEarther said:


> Im thinking of ordering their bubba kush aswell and choc mint og, anybody got any info on either strains.


Bubba kush from them is good. I havnt started flowering it yet but so far its looking decent. I had nute lockout due to a high salt content in my soil which also slowed growth a lot. But have been giving it plain water every couple days and its growing again.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 9, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> How's the yield on pineapple skunk @numberfour.


Yield is good, but to get the best out of the strain I have found you need to top her. This run she has 8 tops.


----------



## TheHermit (Oct 9, 2015)

Ive grown the bubba, green crack and 707 truthband. They were all good, although the green crack was just kind of average potency wise. I think there are pictures of all of them somewhere in this thread. I have grown several of the bubba. It is well worth the time although it vegges really slow. I really like the truthband. It has been my go to smoke recently along with blue lime pie from sin city.


----------



## FlatEarther (Oct 9, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Thanks FlatEarther, I got all 3 HSO seeds free with an Attitude promo back end of 2013. Been pleasantly surprised with HSO, no problems with any of the plants I have grown. Good luck if you decide to grow some HSO strains.


Its funny. Some freebies i have run from herbies have surprised me aswell and turned out killer smoke yet some 50£ top breeders packs will flop and be a total waste. I ordered hso bubba and choc mint og this arvo so they are next after my current grow finishes.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Oct 9, 2015)

FlatEarther said:


> Beautiful budshots numberfour. I have heard many good things on green crack and has been another 1 of theirs I'm interested in aswell as the pineapple skunk. I'm pretty sure I will get their bubba, I have heard lots of people praise hso and alot more people hate on them but for 20 odd pound for 3 fem seeds you could do alot worse in alot more expensive seeds costing 2x3 as much.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## darkzero (Oct 9, 2015)

resinousflowers420 said:


>


I want thaT Raspberry Diesel bad. No one has any grow logs or seed reviews on it though


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm doing their autos in some organic soil outdoors under partial sun. So far, pretty normal looking yields for average sized autos. Like a zip minimum per plant. Blue dream and og got attacked by bugs while young so are just small small small. They never got a chance to grow up before they grew old (lol)


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 9, 2015)

Dedoverde haze auto two nights ago and the morning after. They got foliar fed right before the night time photo.
  
Day 60ish and taking it through 80 most likely


----------



## Kygiacomo (Oct 28, 2015)

I ran Emerlad Triangles blueberry headband this year guerilla style and its awesome..zero mold,potent as hell and a very nice yeild to boot. i see that HSO got a BBHB as well now and they happen to know and be buddys with ET on their blog so im gonna be running both ET and HSO bbhb next year. i did their blue dream last year it molded bad on me but it was a monster! one of the most vigorous plants ive grown in the bush to date. im also gonna run their sour blueberry. i just happen to have a weakest for blueberry cross's lol i'll actually be doing blue widow and blue cheese from dinfafem as well.


----------



## tick tack toe (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is my blue dream (right) and trainwreck (left). The small one is OG kush but not from HSO. They are 1 week into flower.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks for this post.


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

I did get their product and the seeds were all pale or green. Barely brown. Of course they didn't sprout. Even tested one and it was hollow - empty. I sent them an email. NO REPLY. I bought thru Herbies. They don't "guarantee" because they are sold as souvenirs. But Herbies is refunding me. Still trying to find a reputable seed bank.


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

wftrooster said:


> Humbolt Seeds packaging is very impressive but product inside is bad....


Yes.....they put the money in packaging. They sell seeds as souvenirs in wood boxes. They do NOT care if the seeds will germinate. They do NOT reply to emails about bad seeds.


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

jjfw said:


> Saw their prices on Attitude and their different selection, all looked good. Anyone have any history with their seeds. Have they been around for some time? I am new and picking up pieces here and there. Still alot to learn and questions to ask. I hope to hear good things about Humboldt, but will listen to negative also, what is said could mean the difference, buying or not buying. Thanks, JJFW



I replied.......so far I purchased one item from them. They were pale or green. Not brown. No good. Didn't germinate. They are packaged as souvenirs....not actual seeds. That is why the packaging is impressive. Humboldt uses wooden boxes - look real nice. Just for show. The seeds are sealed inside. You have to break it to get to them. But they aren't viable. They have not replied to my email about this. Herbies (where I got them from) refunded me and even they are trying to get a reply from them. So far the guy I am working with at Herbie's hasn't gotten back to me as far as Humboldt's reply and I haven't received one. I even sent a pic where you can see one seed is pale. Can't see the rest well. Should have sent them back or taken pics. The seeds aren't guaranteed because they are sold as souvenirs. So after this experience I have to say that Humboldts doesn't care if the seeds germinate.


----------



## Cobnobuler (Dec 15, 2015)

I've run a number of HSO strains and was happy with all of them.


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/

Also states they do not sell or ship to the USA......wonder if that is why we get their crap seeds. They don't have to guarantee them.


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 15, 2015)

Love my hso purple trainwreck


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

oilfield bud said:


> Love my hso purple trainwreck


Thanks for the info.
The Herbies guy is setting me up with a sale and I am about to buy again so scared. So you think I will be ok?


----------



## hippy132 (Dec 15, 2015)

Jackie Blue said:


> Thanks for the info.
> The Herbies guy is setting me up with a sale and I am about to buy again so scared. So you think I will be ok?


Lots of other places


----------



## Jackie Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

hippy132 said:


> Lots of other places


Any input is welcome here 

My first time buying this way and literally lost every penny spent  Now behind 2 weeks on harvest - have my own seeds 2 weeks old so this is going to mess me up. I have to build more tents


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 15, 2015)

Jackie Blue said:


> Any input is welcome here
> 
> My first time buying this way and literally lost every penny spent  Now behind 2 weeks on harvest - have my own seeds 2 weeks old so this is going to mess me up. I have to build more tents


I've never had any problems with these guys 
http://www.thedankteam.com/the-dank-team/


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 15, 2015)

Jackie Blue said:


> Thanks for the info.
> The Herbies guy is setting me up with a sale and I am about to buy again so scared. So you think I will be ok?


I used seedsman and haven't had any problems whatsoever. This strain made me a fan of hso so ill definitely be orering blue dream and a couple other strains from Seedsman or midweek song.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2015)

Jackie Blue said:


> I replied.......so far I purchased one item from them. They were pale or green. Not brown. No good. Didn't germinate. They are packaged as souvenirs....not actual seeds. That is why the packaging is impressive. Humboldt uses wooden boxes - look real nice. Just for show. The seeds are sealed inside. You have to break it to get to them. But they aren't viable. They have not replied to my email about this. Herbies (where I got them from) refunded me and even they are trying to get a reply from them. So far the guy I am working with at Herbie's hasn't gotten back to me as far as Humboldt's reply and I haven't received one. I even sent a pic where you can see one seed is pale. Can't see the rest well. Should have sent them back or taken pics. The seeds aren't guaranteed because they are sold as souvenirs. So after this experience I have to say that Humboldts doesn't care if the seeds germinate.


 I had same problem with the Cheesy headband and raspberry diesel won't germinate for life of me all other seeds from other companies did tho


----------



## Kygiacomo (Dec 17, 2015)

darkzero said:


> I had same problem with the Cheesy headband and raspberry diesel won't germinate for life of me all other seeds from other companies did tho


Is the cheesy headband u speak of the one from Emerlad Triangle seeds? im thinking of getting it for next season after i tried their Blueberry headband this year.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 17, 2015)

I believe so my bad on that


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 18, 2015)

Ran some HSO Blue Dream a while back. To be honest, I didn't care for any of the 5 phenos that came out of the pack.. The only one that packed some sort of punch was ridiculously leafy and fluffy..

On top of that none of the phenos were even close to potent.. Good luck to anyone who buys these..

That stupid packaging also pissed me off, is it really necessary to have to break open a little box to access your shitty genetics?

NO


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 18, 2015)

HSO purple trainwreck, day 46 in flower. Nuggets are dence as hell. I made a couple mistakes with this girl, well all the girls in my current round, I never allowed for any growth between nodes before topping, and I topped a couple days into flip, so every nugg is a top nug  . I will nit make this mistake agen and I will also defoliat next round, my lasy grow was nit so great bc my temos where in the high 90s but I defoliated and had about 12 colas that where straight bad ass bud all the way down to the bas, the bottom nuggs where just as good as top. Imddefinitely gonna be keeping this pheno. They get darker every day and the sstank is a MAJOR selling poing.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Dec 25, 2015)

MistaRasta said:


> Ran some HSO Blue Dream a while back. To be honest, I didn't care for any of the 5 phenos that came out of the pack.. The only one that packed some sort of punch was ridiculously leafy and fluffy..
> 
> On top of that none of the phenos were even close to potent.. Good luck to anyone who buys these..
> 
> ...


Which breeder for blue dream would you recommend? DJ Shorts Azure Haze any good?


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 26, 2015)

DesertGrow89 said:


> Which breeder for blue dream would you recommend? DJ Shorts Azure Haze any good?


I'm not sure as I got these seeds from humboldt on a whim. Mainly because they were 40 dollars and all my reward points were going to expire that day..

I'd say that sin city has some nice blue dream crosses, or Dr Greenthumb has s1's... I got his Girl Scout s1s and got a solid keeper.


----------



## WORF (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been looking high and low and I can't find any info on there gift of fire strain has any body came across any info on it? ......... Sounds interesting


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Dec 27, 2015)

It seems.HSO has a bunch of new strains with no information out there. I just picked up BlackBerry but can't find anything on it,so...we shall see what happens. Currently beginning week 8 of flowed for HSO blue dream. Very frosty, very heavy buds...will try to get a picture up in the next few days.

I've also run their purple trainwreck....the pheno I had was just meh and not worth keeping .


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 9, 2016)

Running a table of HSO lemon garlic og along with some buddha og from big Buddha seeds. Their only 5 days in to12/12 so we'll see how they turn out. Taking clones from 2 different phenos of HSO chocolate mint tomorrow gonna run those in a month to test em out


----------



## zman33 (Jan 10, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Hso purple trainwreck was pretty badass, killer smell


When you say killer smell, does that mean fresh carbon filter needed? Was it a heavy producer


----------



## zman33 (Jan 10, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> HSO purple trainwreck, day 46 in flower. Nuggets are dence as hell. I made a couple mistakes with this girl, well all the girls in my current round, I never allowed for any growth between nodes before topping, and I topped a couple days into flip, so every nugg is a top nug  . I will nit make this mistake agen and I will also defoliat next round, my lasy grow was nit so great bc my temos where in the high 90s but I defoliated and had about 12 colas that where straight bad ass bud all the way down to the bas, the bottom nuggs where just as good as top. Imddefinitely gonna be keeping this pheno. They get darker every day and the sstank is a MAJOR selling poing.


Got any finished pictures? That really looks great


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes It is stanky, but in a great way, out of 7 strains I grew this seemed to be the favorite of my customers. And yes it yielded well, but I got another pheno that I have yet to try,but I sshould be rolling a test blunt soon bc they are going into cure today, this other pheno type looks completely different though, much much more red hairs but not as purple. Ill pist oics of that 1 soon to


----------



## althor (Jan 10, 2016)

Jackie Blue said:


> I replied.......so far I purchased one item from them. They were pale or green. Not brown. No good. Didn't germinate. They are packaged as souvenirs....not actual seeds. That is why the packaging is impressive. Humboldt uses wooden boxes - look real nice. Just for show. The seeds are sealed inside. You have to break it to get to them. But they aren't viable. They have not replied to my email about this. Herbies (where I got them from) refunded me and even they are trying to get a reply from them. So far the guy I am working with at Herbie's hasn't gotten back to me as far as Humboldt's reply and I haven't received one. I even sent a pic where you can see one seed is pale. Can't see the rest well. Should have sent them back or taken pics. The seeds aren't guaranteed because they are sold as souvenirs. So after this experience I have to say that Humboldts doesn't care if the seeds germinate.



If Herbies refunded you, why are you emailing Humboldt? Trying to get your money back and more seeds? Just because a seed is pale doesn't mean it isnt viable so taking a picture of a pale seed is just... a picture of a pale seed.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 10, 2016)

Hso purple trainwreck pheno #2

last pic of 2 buds in my hand are a comparison of the 2 phenotypes, left bud finished faster and was all around better then this hairy fucker I just jarred up, second pheno was NOT a heavy yielder eather.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2016)

I just popped their BlackBerry and have a little sprout. I just chopped Blue Dream.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It seems.HSO has a bunch of new strains with no information out there. I just picked up BlackBerry but can't find anything on it,so...we shall see what happens. Currently beginning week 8 of flowed for HSO blue dream. Very frosty, very heavy buds...will try to get a picture up in the next few days.
> 
> I've also run their purple trainwreck....the pheno I had was just meh and not worth keeping .


I scooped some of the blackberry as well! I think all these new strains are all collaboration products with kiefsweat and who knows who else... Can't find any info on them either


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 10, 2016)

Yea...it's kind of frustrating the lack of info on it. I am assuming Black Domina x Raspberry Cough are the parents but it's a big shoulder shrug. Just going to run it and see what happens.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea...it's kind of frustrating the lack of info on it. I am assuming Black Domina x Raspberry Cough are the parents but it's a big shoulder shrug. Just going to run it and see what happens.


I'm def interested on updates on that one!


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 10, 2016)

Hows there chem91 and chemdawg


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea...it's kind of frustrating the lack of info on it. I am assuming Black Domina x Raspberry Cough are the parents but it's a big shoulder shrug. Just going to run it and see what happens.


Your talking about the BlackBerry headband right? That's the only BlackBerry strain on HSO's lineup. It's a vintage 2001 BlackBerry x HSO custom headband.. At least that's all I've found about them


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 11, 2016)

HSO has never let me down. Still have clones of my 707 Headband, interested in the new Sapphire OG and Black D.O.G.


----------



## guardiangk (Jan 11, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> HSO has never let me down. Still have clones of my 707 Headband, interested in the new Sapphire OG and Black D.O.G.


I have some 707 Headband beans, what did you think of it?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 11, 2016)

guardiangk said:


> I have some 707 Headband beans, what did you think of it?


I also had the headband. It is great. Still have a mom of her. Very different smell then most other strains. Nice taste mix of sativa indica buzz. Good yields all very similar structure potency. Mine has that distinct sour smell. 9-10weeker.


----------



## guardiangk (Jan 11, 2016)

Getgrowingson said:


> I also had the headband. It is great. Still have a mom of her. Very different smell then most other strains. Nice taste mix of sativa indica buzz. Good yields all very similar structure potency. Mine has that distinct sour smell. 9-10weeker.



Appreciate it. They are in line, lol. Also have a HSO Amherst Sour Diesel bean or two. Anxious to get em going, but have a few others that precede them


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 11, 2016)

I was suppose to get the sapphire OG as a freebie from tdt but they snubbed me


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 11, 2016)

My freebie from the hso drop was pre 98 Bubba x Sweet Afghani. $40 for 8 beans....I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 12, 2016)

8 days in to flower on these Lemon Garlic Og's


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jan 12, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Hows there chem91 and chemdawg


----------



## John Dieselman (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't reply if you haven't had 1 st hand experience PLEASE. this is important. Trying to get info on HSO Amherst Sour. Specifically the affect. Also...Lost Coast OG..Humboldt or Emerald Triangle. Any serious input would be much appreciated.


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

guardiangk said:


> Appreciate it. They are in line, lol. Also have a HSO Amherst Sour Diesel bean or two. Anxious to get em going, but have a few others that precede them


Hometown they never said what year it's an s1 or has to be


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Hows there chem91 and chemdawg


Chem91 and Chemdog? There's lots of chemdogs but what's the other dog strain?


----------



## TenEmies (Jan 15, 2016)

John Dieselman said:


> Don't reply if you haven't had 1 st hand experience PLEASE. this is important. Trying to get info on HSO Amherst Sour. Specifically the affect. Also...Lost Coast OG..Humboldt or Emerald Triangle. Any serious input would be much appreciated.


Amherst they speak of is in Mass where they got cut but it's not going to couch lock you it's more about terps with sour for me ..good luck


----------



## John Dieselman (Jan 15, 2016)

Just looking for a sour to replace my original AJ cut...and really wanting a sat DOM og KUSH. Right now we're running Strawberry DogShit...Unknown OG...King LOUISxiii.. And my fav Cream Dream which is the Strawberry Dog Shit x King LOUISxiii = Cream Dream bx to theLouis mom.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 15, 2016)

John Dieselman said:


> Just looking for a sour to replace my original AJ cut...and really wanting a sat DOM og KUSH. Right now we're running Strawberry DogShit...Unknown OG...King LOUISxiii.. And my fav Cream Dream which is the Strawberry Dog Shit x King LOUISxiii = Cream Dream bx to theLouis mom.


Sounds like an amazing cross, I ordered Strawberries and cream, and now wish I had ordered Strawberry dogshit.. I swear they weren't up when I bought mine.. Either way, love the strawberry terps!


----------



## John Dieselman (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah me too. I was gifted about 50+ Strawberry DogShit seeds from a friend. I popped about 30, got about 16 females...several phenos. Half of those were decent, 4 were shit, and 4 excellent keepers. I selected the best make and open pollinated the whole room. That gave me several hundred seeds and the Cream Dream cross. It smells like straight fresh ground Kona coffee, anOG flavor with a CREAMY finish. Hard to describe. . it tastes like a bag of marshmallows smell..and I think that's the Strawberry influence. We love it. And it is so potent. In this town people don't even know what they have. They couldn't tell OG KUSH from blue dream. It sucks...I've got some killer genetics, with more on the way. And no one cares...lol. Got Green Crack ready to order. Trying to find an indica to complete my garden. Strawberry DS, OG KUSH, Cream Dream, King LOUISxiii, green Crack...and....what else?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2016)

I couldn't be more impressed - Blue Dream @ 33 days. I'm thinking I might cop a couple of singles j/i/c the smoke turns out well.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jan 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I couldn't be more impressed - Blue Dream @ 33 days. I'm thinking I might cop a couple of singles j/i/c the smoke turns out well.
> 
> View attachment 3589406


Despite what some say I'm very impressed with their BD. Some phenos look spot on though I haven't had a smoke of it yet. Should post some more shots of that lady.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2016)

Good time to re-up. The Choice has a Humboldt promo, and the current 2 UFOs are excellent. Order made..


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yep.. I just grabbed another order of some New hso stuff. The black d.o.g. and some sapphire og. And got all these other good freebies. Well minus the barneys stuff. Already grown the pineapple chunk which was ridiculous. Started flowering at 12 inches and she grew to almost 6 ft.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jan 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I couldn't be more impressed - Blue Dream @ 33 days. I'm thinking I might cop a couple of singles j/i/c the smoke turns out well.
> 
> View attachment 3589406


You're going to like the smoke bro. It's a great tasting day time smoke.


----------



## Organic Altruism (Jan 19, 2016)

Never had anything but great smoke come from HSO. I'm currently growing their Pineapple Skunk and the growth rate is just insane. Such much vigor.


----------



## Flagg420 (Jan 19, 2016)

Sexy packaging, to the point you want to collect every strain.... but 3/3 of my fem'd chemdawg plants kinda.... kinda sucked.... May have been my lack of skill back then, but the other 2 strains I had with it (both clones tho) were beautiful....


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Not reading any of the post here. All i could say is im Loving all my hso free seeds from attitude. Def better in terms of germination rate and growing them is fun. I got some barneys, calicon and bcbd and my free beans from hso is killing them. Also, my bubba kush that i cloned showed roots in less than a week. Myt post pic wheni get back homw


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

To say non the least my auto blue dram is ugly


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

4 weeks on veg from seeds...a mix of hso's bubba kush and pineapple skunk and headband and auto bluedream all freebies from attitude. With some other strains/genetics. Def loving the hso's more. I had to move some outdoors since my other grow room is not yet done


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Auto blue dream is the small plant im holding from hso along with other strains. They are all planted at the same time. So i know i did not messed up on that. I did everything naturally and seems like its just weird like that


----------



## littleflavio (Jan 20, 2016)

Hso bubba kush. My fav to grow and easy to clone. Topped a bit late thañ i should. Vegging at 30days at 2-1/2ft well there all about the same height except the gsc from bcbd which is a sper slow vegger. And that shity auto blue dream from hso which is just ammusing to grow


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Jan 20, 2016)

Here's a list of all the strains im holding right now. Including some that are on the way. I'm flowering some lemon garlic og and Buddha og right now but I've got a blue cheese, purple Afghan kush, 2 chocolate mints (1 gdp dom), purple diesel, cookies , the Buddha og and the lemon garlic in the mother room. All the rest are still seeds. Probably won't pop anything new until i get a bigger place or can rent a warehouse to grow there fulltime


----------



## Hiero1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Free Hso Bubba reg.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 1, 2016)

Hso bluedream x true og bout 3 weeks in flower, snagged a couple packs of these up at TDT last summer, was 2 phenos I seen one was huge gassy haze berry that yielded crazy,, and this one is lower yield but way frostier with og structure and fruity blueberry flavor


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

I was trying to buy 2 packs of Bodhi for $84 each. I was like $5 short for the 2nd pack, so I got a pack of 3xGreen crack and Bluedream. I am interested in how this one ended up for you!!! I have a couple of other HSO freebies that I will throw in, 707 and Bubba at least, maybe more!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I couldn't be more impressed - Blue Dream @ 33 days. I'm thinking I might cop a couple of singles j/i/c the smoke turns out well.
> 
> View attachment 3589406


I was trying to talk to you lol! I have fumble fingers today!!! Called in sick


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was trying to buy 2 packs of Bodhi for $84 each. I was like $5 short for the 2nd pack, so I got a pack of 3xGreen crack and Bluedream. I am interested in how this one ended up for you!!!


She's @ day 47, and gorgeous. Maybe try a get a shot @ lights out. @BigLittlejohn says it's good smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2016)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I was trying to buy 2 packs of Bodhi for $84 each. I was like $5 short for the 2nd pack, so I got a pack of 3xGreen crack and Bluedream. I am interested in how this one ended up for you!!! I have a couple of other HSO freebies that I will throw in, 707 and Bubba at least, maybe more!


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3599649 View attachment 3599650 View attachment 3599651


It looks bigger than most of the OG kushes that I have. Should be a nice addition. I thought about DJ's Azure haze, but $160 is steep!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I couldn't be more impressed - Blue Dream @ 33 days. I'm thinking I might cop a couple of singles j/i/c the smoke turns out well.
> 
> View attachment 3589406


i didnt know they get soo chunky...nice man


----------



## greencropper (Feb 2, 2016)

thats HSO purple trainwreck and blue dream on the wishlist now


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven't done their bubba, so can't really help you there. I did however try their bubbakush2.0 . Can't really remember much about it, but remember not being impressed at all.
> That MK i did, had a lot of purple in it when finished very hardy strain, just didn't make the cut, and I grew cuts from it a few times. It was only one single freebie seed, so not sure if it was a true rep of a whole pack of beans.
> Currently growing out some of their 707HB, BBHB, and Emdog. So far soo good! Only 5.5 weeks in, but all plants phenos look good, although all emdogs had a couple/few balls on them. The 707's have the biggest buds, and smell the best


how did the 707Hb and Bbhb turn out? i grew emerlad triangles Bbhb last year and it was straight fire. im gonna be running Et's again along side Hso and see what the difference is. i like Hso alot every seed i have ever grew from them so far has been the most vigorous out of many different strains i run each year guerilla style.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 2, 2016)

Kygiacomo said:


> how did the 707Hb and Bbhb turn out? i grew emerlad triangles Bbhb last year and it was straight fire. im gonna be running Et's again along side Hso and see what the difference is. i like Hso alot every seed i have ever grew from them so far has been the most vigorous out of many different strains i run each year guerilla style.


The single bbhb I had was fucking killer. Ran it a few times, but I have too many flavors to keep it. The 707hb was good. Not the best but def worth growing again. I don't take too many pics, but this is a pic of a handful of one of the 707 phenos i kept:

Here's a nug off that single bbhb freebie

Both were very vigorous strains. Very thick stems. So far i've liked everything i've grown from hso except their emdog. That was fucking trash


----------



## Kygiacomo (Feb 2, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> The single bbhb I had was fucking killer. Ran it a few times, but I have too many flavors to keep it. The 707hb was good. Not the beat but def worth growing again. I don't take too many pics, but this is a pic of a handful of one of the 707 phenos i kept:
> View attachment 3599823
> Here's a nug off that single bbhb freebie
> View attachment 3599825


damn that looks fkn awesome! ya the ET bbhb was fucking fire as well. i read on hso blog that they teamed up with ET to re-release the bbhb so i cant wait to run both this year. i only ran 1 seed from Et out the pack to test it out and come harvest time i was wishing i would have planted the other 2 lol. im gonna being bbhb and sour blueberry this year. i have 2 fem freebies of the 707 and 2 bubbas gift


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

I just grew out a few each of the hso purple train wreck, blue dream, lost coast hash plant, and bubba kush 2.0, and green crack, along with a few other strains by other breeders, namely rare dankness corn bread, dna nicole kush, and emerald triangle cheesy headband.
So, where to start...
Overall the HSO genes seem pretty stable, I had a light fuckup in one of my rooms and the only one that grew bananas was the purple trainwreck. It was no big deal but I noted it. 
In general some of the other strains from other breeders yielded more but it's hard to say one is better than the other, the HSO hash plant is still one of the most resinous plants I've ever seen. 
Some of the HSO strains I wasn't all that happy with immediately after harvest have cured into some of my favorite buds.
Some strains seem to require a longer cure than others to develop their flavor, especially when compared to some of the other breeders stuff I have. 
In general I think my HSO plants yielded a little less than my plants from other breeders but they're pretty fucking dank overall and I'm not unhappy. 
The next time I buy seeds I'll probably buy dna, barneys farm, or rare dankness in all honesty but I'm not getting rid of my HSO strains because they are easier to grow in general than my others and in particular the hash plant is unbelievably frosty, though it takes a long cure to taste like anything it's worth the wait. 
Anyway I don't have time to give a full strain review of every HSO strain I've grown right now but I'll try to soon.


----------



## ryan1918 (Feb 3, 2016)

blue dream I grew before got 420 g wet and 8 oz dry, I'm currently growing 2 more of them they are 4 weeks in flower and they get huge without any topping or training


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thats interesting because the one blue dream I grew was my lowest yielding plant at around 4.5 oz. That said, I did have to top her just after the flip because she was stretching a lot more than my other strains. As well there was a light cycle issue with a malfunctioning timer in that room for a little while and it could have stunted her. So maybe I should give it another go. It could be I got a lower yielding pheno or maybe it was my fault for topping her too late and not noticing my light was on when it shouldn't be.


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

The HSO green crack is a pretty heavy yielder for sure. Not the stickiest or the stinkiest but she can really pump out the buds and the taste is nice with a good buzz. As you can see she likes to spread out. I topped her in veg and did a little LST but not much. She's only on day 35, probably won't get taller than about 2 1/2 feet and should yield 7 or 8 oz in less than 4 square feet. Definitely the highest yielder of all my HSO strains so far. She likes to start yellowing in mid flower around week 5, both in my hydro and soil grows. It seems like compared to my other strains she's a heavy feeder at some times and a bit delicate at others. She's a fast and dense flowering strain so around week 5 she's likely used up more nutrients than my other strains. So it makes sense that she would need a little extra boost before the bulking up from week 5 to 7. 
Definitely a keeper, though as I said not the stinkiest or stickiest, but worth growing for the yield and the nice moderately-strong buzz. Great strain for low ceilings or scrog.


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

The HSO purple train wreck is a nice and easy to grow strain with an intensely sweet, floral aroma and smallish but very dense buds with dark purple leaves that appear in mid flower, changing to almost black by harvest time. When I made bubble hash from the trim it turned the ice water the color of red wine. The buds themselves are light green with orange hairs and a fairly dense coating of trichomes. I'd give it a 7 or 8 for trichome density on my very subjective personal scale. Yield is not the highest of all my strains, about 5-6 oz per plant with a one month veg under 1000w hps in coco. Not bad though and worth keeping for the smell and the ease of growing. It seems to like anything I give it. It doesn't seem to need a long cure. In fact it seems like it was more floral and sweeter smelling when it was more fresh. Which is awesome because some of my strains take a month to develop their flavor and in the meantime it's nice to have something that's good to go right away.


----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

The lost coast hash plant is another very easy to grow strain, the smell is as the name implies, hashy and earthy with sour coffee tones. It seems to have a couple of different phenos, one that has larger fatter buds and one with skinner stemmy buds that are some of the most resinous plants I've ever seen, so worth the trade off. The leaves are fat dark green indica looking and she seems to be happy with almost anything I feed her. The smell and taste take a while to develop, at first it seemed like there was almost no flavor until I aged it for a few weeks to a month but eventually the flavor came out nicely. Yield is medium, about 5-6 oz per plant with one month veg. The pheno with the stretchier buds yields a little less but seems to have more trichome density. The buds are super dense and unbelievably resinous, the pheno with the larger buds slightly less so, but still incredibly potent. Two bong hits and my eyes are so red they look like they're bleeding, haha. I'd give this one a 9 on the trichome scale, If I had to guess I'd say it's over 20% thc. In all it's a great strain, not so stinky at first and it takes a long cure but it's totally worth the wait. Easy to grow and cold tolerant as well, also seemed to resist PM better than some others.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 3, 2016)

30 days in on these HSO Lemon Garlic Og's. Really long spacing between sites and doesn't seem to be stacking up as much as I'd like. Grows super fast in veg once established. I'm having trouble keeping my mother under control. Almost 4 ft and I've hacked her down 3 times


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## digit23 (Feb 3, 2016)

The bubba kush 2.0 is the other HSO strain I'm growing. She has dense green foliage and is also easy to grow. The buds are fat and rounded on the ends with lots of leaves, not the best for trimming but more foliage makes a less finicky plant IME, they have more energy to draw on and are less likely to suffer from sudden nutrient deficiencies like some other strains that are less leafy. Just a theory. Anyway according to attitude this is a 45 day strain. I didn't believe it for a second and of course she finished right around day 60-something with most of the rest. The flavor is not intense but it is nice, sweet and fruity with spicy tones, that also takes a few weeks of curing to really be at it's best. Yield is good, 6-7 oz per plant w/ one month veg. under 1000w hps in coco. She's not picky about nutrients IME. Trichome density is good, I'd give it a 7. Potency is good, if I had to guess I'd say it's in the high teens. A good strain, again, not the stinkiest or the stickiest ever but a good yield and easy to grow with a good buzz and a nice flavor that takes a few weeks of curing to develop. One of my favorite daytime strains.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 3, 2016)

I've got a pack of their lost coast hashplant as well as some black dog, sapphire og, bubbas gift, and i took clones tonight of 2 different phenos of their chocolate mint. One is super GDP dominate the other a nice mix of og and gdp and is purpleing in veg


----------



## digit23 (Feb 4, 2016)

The hashplant yield seems to suffer more than most if you don't lollipop and prune her, if you top her or FIM and leave too many tops and larfy underbuds and she won't fill out IME.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Feb 6, 2016)

Their starting to fill in a little better. Gonna try to tame the spacing if I'm gonna keep running her. The smells are turning out nicely. Like lemons and gasoline. It has that true gassy smell of a great Og Kush


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is an HSO Blue Dream at day 59


----------



## bigrake (Feb 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is an HSO Blue Dream at day 59
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605131


That thang look right!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is an HSO Blue Dream at day 59
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605131



How long are you going to let it go? Mine is at day 55, and will start a week flush tomorrow, figure to come down @ 9 weeks.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 10, 2016)

I pulled the mother at day 63 with about 30% Amber trichs. I am planning that again @Amos Otis.

I did my final feed on Saturday and am doing my small flush now.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 11, 2016)

I should mention that my flush is not total flush. I dont starve the plant but for the last 24 hours. I do cut the base nutes way back and use a few finishing products. Then flush the final 24 hiurs


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 15, 2016)

@Amos Otis ...did you take down your Blue Dream? Mine came down Saturday.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone try hso blue dream auto?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 15, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @Amos Otis ...did you take down your Blue Dream? Mine came down Saturday.


It's scheduled for a chop on Thursday - 63 days - but might let her go a few more days, as the 3Ds need a few more days before moving into that space, _and, _the BD just keeps looking better every day lately. Also have a Livers in that space that could use a few more days.


----------



## digit23 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm curious how your yield came out with the blue dream, the one I grew was my lowest yielding plant out of several strains at around 3 oz dry, while most of my plants come in around 6-8. I did have a light timer issue in the tent with the blue dream though so it coulda been my fault, although the DNA strain right next to it still yielded 6 oz. In fact I was so disappointed with the yield from the blue dream I didn't even keep the clones. The flavor and potency are ok, not mind-blowing, but good enough to keep if the yield weren't so low. Hopefully I just got a bad seed or something. I still have one left from the attitude so I might pop that bean someday and try it again, although after a couple of cycles with HSO strains alongside some other breeders I'm now more interested in the DNA, Barneys and Rare Dankness genetics than most of what I've gotten from HSO. I've discontinued two out of four strains I got from HSO now. The purple train wreck is another low yielding strain, and it's prone to growing bananas, at least the pheno I got. I've culled that one as well, which leaves the lost coast hash plant, which is unbelievably resinous and worth keeping just for the potency, but again the yield is less than spectacular and the flavor is nothing special. The only strain I've gotten from HSO so far that's been a decent yielder is the bubba kush 2.0 . That one is a keeper for sure, easy to grow, robust genes, good potency, good flavor, and apparently stable. Not to rip on HSO but so far half the strains I got from them have been culled after 2 cycles, while all my strains from other breeders are still going strong.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2016)

digit23 said:


> The purple train wreck is another low yielding strain, and it's prone to growing bananas,


It wasn't for me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

I got about 4 zips on my last pull of Blue Dream. I am not at all unhappy with the yield. And the taste is awesome.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm toking a take break, from pulling 2 girls out, and moving 3 in. Here's a couple preliminary Blue Dream pics, coming down @ day 63. Glamour Shots to be taken after the break.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

@Amos Otis You got some nice fall colors in there. Looks great. You are going to enjoy that


----------



## greencropper (Feb 18, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm toking a take break, from pulling 2 girls out, and moving 3 in. Here's a couple preliminary Blue Dream pics, coming down @ day 63. Glamour Shots to be taken after the break.
> 
> View attachment 3611036 View attachment 3611037 View attachment 3611040


looks dank as man...good effort, these are being added to my seedstock now for sure


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @Amos Otis You got some nice fall colors in there. Looks great. You are going to enjoy that


Thanks, but those are lousy pictures. Here's some Glamour Shots.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

That looks way better than mine. Good work!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> That looks way better than mine. Good work!


It's all in the flush.







[ just kidding ! ]

ETA - I just looked at yours ^ again, and it looks like it would look very similar in the same light.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

Haha! I am not complaining about mine at all...I just didnt get those pretty fall colors.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 18, 2016)

One of my favorite to smell growing outdoors...pineapple skunk, not sure how many weeks she is, i just left them there for awhile


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 18, 2016)

I've run their Pineapple Skunk but I was a much less experienced grower. Id like to give it another try eventually.

I'm currently running their BlackBerry but can find nothing about it. It appears to be indica dominant. When it starts to show flowers I will drop a pic.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 22, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I've run their Pineapple Skunk but I was a much less experienced grower. Id like to give it another try eventually.
> 
> I'm currently running their BlackBerry but can find nothing about it. It appears to be indica dominant. When it starts to show flowers I will drop a pic.


I scooped some blackberry fems from hso as well....hoping for good things


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 23, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I scooped some blackberry fems from hso as well....hoping for good things


Have you started them yet?

I've had my first one flowering for about a week. I'm pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 23, 2016)

If anybody is interested Geist grow just posted a deal on IG exclusive strains. Buy 5 packs get 5 packs for free. $500


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 23, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Have you started them yet?
> 
> I've had my first one flowering for about a week. I'm pretty happy with it so far.


I have not unfortunately...those blueberry cheesecake and vanilla Kush have been dominating my tents as of late. Got any pics of the blackberry? I'm pretty curious


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 24, 2016)

I can take a few pictures later on but nothing sexy happening yet. It is showing indica chracteristics.


----------



## Hotwired (Feb 24, 2016)

Got 10 Black D.O.G. going. They look vigorous after 5 days.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is the Blackberry...just 7 days into flower. This isnt a great picture.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 24, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Here is the Blackberry...just 7 days into flower. This isnt a great picture.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615941


Looking solid! Can't wait to see her in late flower


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @Amos Otis You got some nice fall colors in there. Looks great. You are going to enjoy that


Your descriptions of the smoke is spot on, even w/ no cure it's berry sweet and a solid high. Easy grow, excellent yield.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> One of my favorite to smell growing outdoors...pineapple skunk, not sure how many weeks she is, i just left them there for awhile




Nice.. I ordered 5 last year n I was so jacked when they arrived, nice ass wooden case with vial enclosed..nice strain description on back.. Until I opened up n see 5 white premature beans.. None popped n I've been pissed @ HSO and Herbies since.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 26, 2016)

Not running them yet but have these fem singles left from some dank team packs last summer...the blackberry Fems are very vigerous, and a pheno of the bluedream/true og is really dank too,have it flushing will post pics before chop, didn't get to flower the alien but what I seen in veg was on par with their top packs


----------



## Sir72 (Feb 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone try hso blue dream auto?


Yeh it was k, had some big buds for its size. Yielded about 2oz


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Yeh it was k, had some big buds for its size. Yielded about 2oz


Right on...been settle on a pair of beans for awhile...I should pop em


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nice.. I ordered 5 last year n I was so jacked when they arrived, nice ass wooden case with vial enclosed..nice strain description on back.. Until I opened up n see 5 white premature beans.. None popped n I've been pissed @ HSO and Herbies since.


Damn bro...i have shit loads of hso strains that were freebies from the tude. I have not purchased any of there seeds, Only one was not a popper. Maybe you can Instagram him about it


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Yeh it was k, had some big buds for its size. Yielded about 2oz


Yeah ive had. Was the weirdest, smallest, longest flowering luking plant i got as a freebie. I think these one was meant yo be short lived, but grew it anyways. Ill take a pic when i get home


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

littleflavio said:


> Damn bro...i have shit loads of hso strains that were freebies from the tude. I have not purchased any of there seeds, Only one was not a popper. Maybe you can Instagram him about it




I emailed Herbies n they said to reference the order # on my next order.. I'm in no hurry to ever use Herbies again.. Whoever packed these beans must be blind...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> I emailed Herbies n they said to reference the order # on my next order.. I'm in no hurry to ever use Herbies again.. Whoever packed these beans must be blind...


I got apothecary cookies from herbies that were really premature...whoever packed them didn't give a dam


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got apothecary cookies from herbies that were really premature...whoever packed them didn't give a dam





That is what really pissed me off, these were tiny as fuck n almost white.. I could see sitting in front of a table of beans all day n missing one or two here n there ..but all 5 of these almost looked intentionally.

My next order is going to be from James bean..



Did Herbies give you those hoeseshit Afghani freebies?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That is what really pissed me off, these were tiny as fuck n almost white.. I could see sitting in front of a table of beans all day n missing one or two here n there ..but all 5 of these almost looked intentionally.
> 
> My next order is going to be from James bean..
> 
> ...


Omg I have so many of those afghanis... I now use great lakes or tdt. But still these us seed banks still don't have the selection uk banks do


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Your descriptions of the smoke is spot on, even w/ no cure it's berry sweet and a solid high. Easy grow, excellent yield.


Wait until you cure it.

Im glad that my descriptions were accurate. It's cool that we seem to ne pretty like minded on the gear we grow and blaze on.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

A lil sneek peak of my pineapple skunk growing outdoors, i cant say herbies was playing us like horse shit, a few of my beans from them didnt pop aswell. Picture wont do justice since im using my phone cam, frosty and dense, lovin the smell. Anyone knows how many more weeks? Since ill be away for a week.


----------



## ky man (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> That is what really pissed me off, these were tiny as fuck n almost white.. I could see sitting in front of a table of beans all day n missing one or two here n there ..but all 5 of these almost looked intentionally.
> 
> My next order is going to be from James bean..
> 
> ...


JAMESBEAN are honest with me and I like that company.A number one in my so fare.And the best thing are money stays in the states...ky


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice flavio, I say ya got 2.5 - 3 weeks to go.


----------



## littleflavio (Feb 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Nice flavio, I say ya got 2.5 - 3 weeks to go.


Thanks bro...these will be my first harvest after 5 years. So im sorr of not sure anymore how to checknif its ready


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Feb 27, 2016)

Big_Frosty805 said:


> View attachment 3602642 Their starting to fill in a little better. Gonna try to tame the spacing if I'm gonna keep running her. The smells are turning out nicely. Like lemons and gasoline. It has that true gassy smell of a great Og Kush


Keep us updated big frosty. I have a couple Lem gar og in week 3. Like you say they're not stacked like my other og plants but the trichs and aroma are incredible. Would like to see your last couple weeks and the Harv.


----------



## itofficial (Feb 27, 2016)

Found this thread thinking it would've ended a couple years ago but glad it didn't! Going to pick up chemdawg and bubba kush from HSO and I'm very excited about it.


----------



## ky man (Feb 27, 2016)

Also Jamesbean has ALWAYS GAVE ME 3 FREE BEANS even on every 5 pack ORDER of seeds.I forgot to post that in the other post...ky.And no iam no rep for that company I just like telling the truth.


----------



## John Dieselman (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok. I'm confused. HSO has there LC OG as something...emerald OG x elite OG clone. Meanwhile ET has LC OG as chem4 x lemon Thai x paki...and I'm reading through these threads...can someone who has ran both these (at least twice) tell me the difference? I just want a good OG. PINE SOL LEMON PLEDGE DIESEL FUEL BURNT MATCH FUNK...UPLIFTING HAPPY ENERGETIC EUPHORIC BUZZ... I had it before to treat depression and now I'm stuck in the Midwest. And can't find it. So I need to do it myself
Help help help SOS SOS...recommendation please!!!


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2016)

John Dieselman said:


> Ok. I'm confused. HSO has there LC OG as something...emerald OG x elite OG clone. Meanwhile ET has LC OG as chem4 x lemon Thai x paki...and I'm reading through these threads...can someone who has ran both these (at least twice) tell me the difference? I just want a good OG. PINE SOL LEMON PLEDGE DIESEL FUEL BURNT MATCH FUNK...UPLIFTING HAPPY ENERGETIC EUPHORIC BUZZ... I had it before to treat depression and now I'm stuck in the Midwest. And can't find it. So I need to do it myself
> Help help help SOS SOS...recommendation please!!!


It honestly sounds like a sour d or headband would fit what your looking for better than an og X og cross. Or a sour og(which is more or less an og Dom headband). I would look into hsos 707 or rp og18/sour og. All will get that uplifting high while still maintaining the og flavor/fuel smell if you find the right pheno. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2016)

itofficial said:


> Found this thread thinking it would've ended a couple years ago but glad it didn't! Going to pick up chemdawg and bubba kush from HSO and I'm very excited about it.


I just grabbed the bubbas gift. Sounds like a legit cross. Pre 98 bubba X gods gift. I used to run the original gg cut but lost in in 08. Hopefully the cut they are running is the same one. Most of the gg I've seen since I lost mine has just been weird og X GDP or purple kush. I feel like gods gift and headband both need the og bx, but no one cares to put in the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtn man (Mar 2, 2016)

I've ordered twice from attitude and atleast one pack was small light colored seeds both times now I only order from GLG the biggest darkest seeds I have gotten from ordering they was Bodhi and the free pack of dead head og x Long bottom leaf was nice big and dark


----------



## itofficial (Mar 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I just grabbed the bubbas gift. Sounds like a legit cross. Pre 98 bubba X gods gift. I used to run the original gg cut but lost in in 08. Hopefully the cut they are running is the same one. Most of the gg I've seen since I lost mine has just been weird og X GDP or purple kush. I feel like gods gift and headband both need the og bx, but no one cares to put in the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice nice. Man I almost went with bubbas gift, blueberry headband, chemdawg but ended up just going with a pack of the sour blueberry lol, and a bubba kush freebie from attitude. Very long story short but I'm excited for both of them and plan to try more from HSO in the future.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 2, 2016)

itofficial said:


> Nice nice. Man I almost went with bubbas gift, blueberry headband, chemdawg but ended up just going with a pack of the sour blueberry lol, and a bubba kush freebie from attitude. Very long story short but I'm excited for both of them and plan to try more from HSO in the future.


I grabbed them because they were $60 for a 10 pack at substrate with free shipping. Grabbed a pack of in house lemon crippler as well. Should be a good week for the mail lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Dieselman (Mar 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It honestly sounds like a sour d or headband would fit what your looking for better than an og X og cross. Or a sour og(which is more or less an og Dom headband). I would look into hsos 707 or rp og18/sour og. All will get that uplifting high while still maintaining the og flavor/fuel smell if you find the right pheno.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the feedback.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 3, 2016)

My people love Blue Dream. Kicking myself for not taking more cuts. I think Lewis and midweek song are going to get an order from me this weekend.


----------



## Sir72 (Mar 3, 2016)

Front right is their blackberry kush.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My people love Blue Dream. Kicking myself for not taking more cuts. I think Lewis and midweek song are going to get an order from me this weekend.


Attitude sent me 3 free last month when I made a singles order, so I've got 5 now total. At least a couple could be had. Great plant, easy to grow, very good yield, nice mild smell and taste, _*but *_the smoke so far has been weak sauce. Daytime smoke for sure - I don't think I'd know I smoked any unless I started the day with it. Kind of like a half potent C-99 buzz wise.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I got apothecary cookies from herbies that were really premature...whoever packed them didn't give a dam


exactly same for me with apothecary cookies, i got them from the tude, crap totally immature beans, 2 thirds just pale seed husks, havnt sprouted em yet as to busy with others, though im counting on zero germination, apothecary has lost a customer in me....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 3, 2016)

greencropper said:


> exactly same for me with apothecary cookies, i got them from the tude, crap totally immature beans, 2 thirds just pale seed husks, havnt sprouted em yet as to busy with others, though im counting on zero germination, apothecary has lost a customer in me....


I'm not gonna bash just quite yet til I attempt to pop them lol . the rainbow sherbert and blue afi from apothecary looked slightly better than those cookie ogs tho. I really to start popping some of these friggin beans


----------



## John Dieselman (Mar 4, 2016)

My goal is to order 4-6 strains that will comprise my mmj garden, try to keep the cost under $200, and fit my general rough draft treatment plan.
1. Sativa dominant- happy weed. For depression, anxiety,and fatigue. ( non OG, Diesel or chem)
2. Same as 1. But must be OG, Diesel, or Chem
3. Heavy Indica OG. Sleep,Pain. . . BUBBA?
4. A heavy producing OG hybrid- for general purpose.
5 non OG hybrid- for pain but with a clear upbeat effect
6. Non OG heavy almost pure Indica with sedative, narcotic stone.

Any feedback will be payed forward to the next person...
PS.would like for one to be CBD rich or AT least be HIGH in % I think anything a ove 4 is consider Ed high. Thank you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> the smoke so far has been weak sauce. Daytime smoke for sure - I don't think I'd know I smoked any unless I started the day with it. Kind of like a half potent C-99 buzz wise.


Update: On the other hand, the day started with 2/3  of BD [ delicious], then a terrific sightseeing hike across the back tundra. Returned, and still have that good head high. This has yet to give me that moment of pause when you say 'oh, yeah.....nice punch'. Instead, it's such an easy lift off that you barely notice. She's a creeper, at least today, and has been a vg wake and bake.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 4, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Update: On the other hand, the day started with 2/3  of BD [ delicious], then a terrific sightseeing hike across the back tundra. Returned, and still have that good head high. This has yet to give me that moment of pause when you say 'oh, yeah.....nice punch'. Instead, it's such an easy lift off that you barely notice. She's a creeper, at least today, and has been a vg wake and bake.


Yea. I have some lightweight friends so it is pefect for them. For me it is a nice wake and baker and is a good 3 hour buzz that induces a quality munchy vibe for me. I can get shit done and still feel good.

Let's chat pm about a possible exchange. Maybe I can slide you some beans in exchange.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 5, 2016)

40% off HSO www.substrategenetics.com/product-category/humboldtseeds/


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 10, 2016)

upcoming Humboldt promo @TDT 

http://www.thedankteam.com/specials/


----------



## numberfour (Mar 10, 2016)

John Dieselman said:


> My goal is to order 4-6 strains that will comprise my mmj garden, try to keep the cost under $200, and fit my general rough draft treatment plan.
> 1. Sativa dominant- happy weed. For depression, anxiety,and fatigue. ( non OG, Diesel or chem)
> 2. Same as 1. But must be OG, Diesel, or Chem
> 3. Heavy Indica OG. Sleep,Pain. . . BUBBA?
> ...



I've been helping a few people with HSO's Green Crack recently. They wanted a strain which was uplifting, motivating but not too racy / face melting and the Green Crack that I've got fits that bill. These people suffer from bipolar / anxiety and muscle problems (cant remember the correct terms) and all feedback has been positive. 

Green Crack at 9 wks, 


For a narcotic, sleep inducing strain from HSO try Trainwreck. Good luck with your search.


----------



## wifey48 (Mar 11, 2016)

Great Lemon Skunk said:


> im very interested in thier new bubbas gift seems like be some good plants in the cross


Got one as a freebie from Humbolt planted 2 days ago Its up


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> 40% off HSO www.substrategenetics.com/product-category/humboldtseeds/


Anyone know if hso breeder packs always come in the wooden boxes? Because substrate is sending hso packs out in vials taped to business cards....








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know if hso breeder packs always come in the wooden boxes? Because substrate is sending hso packs out in vials taped to business cards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


possibly HSO is not using the bulky (though classic) wooden boxes anymore for stealth purposes? maybe message substrate or HSO directly to ask if thats their main package method now?


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> possibly HSO is not using the bulky (though classic) wooden boxes anymore for stealth purposes? maybe message substrate or HSO directly to ask if thats their main package method now?


I tried emailing hso but their email server is either down or doesn't exist lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (Mar 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I tried emailing hso but their email server is either down or doesn't exist lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is substrate open for contact?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 11, 2016)

My last HSO purchase from TDT was in a.baggie. Midweek song is sending me a breeder pack so I can advise when I receive it.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is substrate open for contact?


I sent substrate an email as well, I just figured hso is going to be the one who can answer as they're their packs. The hso website seems to reflect that they ship in the wooden boxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My last HSO purchase from TDT was in a.baggie. Midweek song is sending me a breeder pack so I can advise when I receive it.


Did you buy a whole 10 pack? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 11, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Did you buy a whole 10 pack?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were only offered as 3 packs.

My recent purchase was also a 3 pack. Good point, I may not be getting a breeder pack at all.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

My blackberry 3 pack from tdt was not in a breeder pack...maybe they broke em up


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> My blackberry 3 pack from tdt was not in a breeder pack...maybe they broke em up


That was the point of my question. I bought a 10 pack and expected breeders packaging. If anyone ordered a 3 or 5 pack id assume they'd be broken down. So I'm trying to see if anyone has gotten their full packs in anything but the actual wooden breeders packs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 11, 2016)

i would expect a 10 pack to arrive in the wooden breeders pack as well...what did substrate have to say about it? I'd assume breeders wouldn't like their packs tinkered with by their vendors as it could raise authenticity questions


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 15, 2016)

Blackberry. Believe this is day 30 but need to check my log to be sure. Very nice fruity smell.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 15, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Blackberry. Believe this is day 30 but need to check my log to be sure. Very nice fruity smell.View attachment 3632865


Looking solid!


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Anyone know if hso breeder packs always come in the wooden boxes? Because substrate is sending hso packs out in vials taped to business cards....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a couple sapphire scout packs from tdt a while back with the same packaging and business card w/vial...also got hso in baggies at tdt, they hooked u up on the freebies....nice


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 15, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Got a couple sapphire scout packs from tdt a while back with the same packaging and business card w/vial...also got hso in baggies at tdt, they hooked u up on the freebies....nice


Yeah hso confirmed they're legit. Made a joke about the effort put into packaging their beans though lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 17, 2016)

@kmog33 my HSO 3 pack from Midnight Song was in their wooden breeder pack.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @kmog33 my HSO 3 pack from Midnight Song was in their wooden breeder pack.


Hso says they're legit so I'm betting they are. If they don't turn out looking like they're supposed to I'll definitely let everyone know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 17, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> @kmog33 my HSO 3 pack from Midnight Song was in their wooden breeder pack.


Maybe they don't ship in breeders packs from hso to us seedbanks? Midweek song is uk yeah?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

Really unimpressed with my most recent hso purchase. Got them from substrate, they did not come in breeders packs. Emailed/messages hso and they vouched that the seeds were genuine. Out of 8 seeds popped so far 3 complete duds 4 retarded seedlings and 1 ok looking plant. Super slow grower though. 

Apparently the issue is on substrate m, hso was super accommodating and offered to replace he beans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Really unimpressed with my most recent hso purchase. Got them from substrate, they did not come in breeders packs. Emailed/messages hso and they vouched that the seeds were genuine. Out of 8 seeds popped so far 3 complete duds 4 retarded seedlings and 1 ok looking plant. Super slow grower though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strain? That's a bunch a junk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What strain? That's a bunch a junk


Bubbas gift. And yeah I just message Ras to see what the deal is. This has been pretty much a bunk pack.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Bubbas gift. And yeah I just message Ras to see what the deal is. This has been pretty much a bunk pack.


Crazy to see that many fd up plants in one pack...all there shits been alright for me some better then others ...bluedream x true og being the best out of 4-5 Baggie packs,( not in wooden box )


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Crazy to see that many fd up plants in one pack...all there shits been alright for me some better then it here...bluedream x true og being the best out of 4-5 Baggie packs,( not in wooden box )


Yeah I don't know where the problem lies, but if they were legit hso beans, I got a really bad pack. Hopefully Ras will let me know what's up.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2016)

Couple clones of my keeper cut of hso bluedream x true og in 2 gallons.....they was in with some ihg animal pie and pretty sure it intersexed this round..day 57


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I don't know where the problem lies, but if they were legit hso beans, I got a really bad pack. Hopefully Ras will let me know what's up.


Thx for the info I been eyeballing those bubbas gift...maybe that one will make it and be a badass mutant..is see TDT has some new hso ,mango sappire looks nice


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Thx for the info I been eyeballing those bubbas gift...maybe that one will make it and be a badass mutant..is see TDT has some new hso ,mango sappire looks nice


I've been looking at them for about a year. Finally grabbed a pack and this happens lol.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 30, 2016)

Ras got back to me says that there's something fishy l, and problems with substrate. Replacing the pack. So happy customer with hso on my end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd like to find out from Ras some info about BlackBerry. It is pretty frustrating not being able to find anything out about it. I guess I am a tester and got to spend $35 for privilege.

Can I ask how you got a line to him?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I'd like to find out from Ras some info about BlackBerry. It is pretty frustrating not being able to find anything out about it. I guess I am a tester and got to spend $35 for privilege.
> 
> Can I ask how you got a line to him?


That info would be awesome haha got those beans too


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That info would be awesome haha got those beans too


Well I am running it and am about 45 days into flowering. Started as short squat plant, had big stretch. Will post pictures later.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well I am running it and am about 45 days into flowering. Started as short squat plant, had big stretch. Will post pictures later.


Have some going at friends house I got at TDT, one was a monster and stretched like crazy...would be great outdoor...when they first put them out at ngr they was listed as hso blackberry x true og ...then changed to TDT and was listed as just blackberry .......


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I'd like to find out from Ras some info about BlackBerry. It is pretty frustrating not being able to find anything out about it. I guess I am a tester and got to spend $35 for privilege.
> 
> Can I ask how you got a line to him?





hockeybry2 said:


> That info would be awesome haha got those beans too


Ig


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well I am running it and am about 45 days into flowering. Started as short squat plant, had big stretch. Will post pictures later.


Looked tasty from the last pics you posted  can't wait to see her now


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Have some going at friends house I got at TDT, one was a monster and stretched like crazy...would be great outdoor...when they first put them out at ngr they was listed as hso blackberry x true og ...then changed to TDT and was listed as just blackberry .......


Interestingggg


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 31, 2016)

Just got around to checking out a Sour D #2 freebie from a couple/few years back.. Kinda surprised me.. Nice fat cola.. Solid overall yield.. Finished in 9.. smells and tastes 8/10 (I didn't understand the whole diesel bit until I left some in the garage and came back and... ya diesel) It's a nice happy high that was relaxing but not completely unmotivating.

Not too leafy either.. always nice..

I guess the best way to put it is I'm clearing most everything else off the plate to catch up on some testing, but this #2 gonna be around for a second.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Looked tasty from the last pics you posted  can't wait to see her now


Yea smells even tastier. 

I swear it quadrupled in height though. I was thinking indica dom until I flipped her. Im running a few cuts of her too.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

This Blackberry at day 46.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> This Blackberry at day 46.
> 
> View attachment 3646476 View attachment 3646477 View attachment 3646478


Some nice nuggery right there


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Some nice nuggery right there


Thanks bro

One of my herms violated her though. Plucked a bean after snapping these. Very annoyed about that.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Darn it! The in house?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Darn it! The in house?


Yep. Fouled up my entire tent it seems.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Mar 31, 2016)

I have cuts I can keep in veg plus I have a couple beans left. I will get a true picture eventually.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ah frigg


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yep. Fouled up my entire tent it seems.


Welcome to the world of 2016 breeding jp


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 1, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> Welcome to the world of 2016 breeding jp


I know, right?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone else sign up for the hso newsletter in the past week for the free beans promo? Saw it on ig so I signed up at hso site and it seems legit


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 1, 2016)

Can you send me a link or post one here Bry?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

It was on hso ig johnny...I think it ended...ishoulda given yall a heads up. My bad


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> It was on hso ig johnny...I think it ended...ishoulda given yall a heads up. My bad


I did get in on it as well, and I posted it in my journal thread on here. Couldn't find this thread at the time. 
Just got the email regarding contact info today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I did get in on it as well, and I posted it in my journal thread on here. Couldn't find this thread at the time.


Have you used the search engine on this site? It's pretty good.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you used the search engine on this site? It's pretty good.


It doesn't work on the phone app which is where I'm at when I'm reposting stuff from ig. Otherwise I would agree with you.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Heard back from ras today that the genetics are indeed blackberry Kush x true og


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 1, 2016)

That's good to know. I popped another Blue Dream bean. I think I am going to need to always have it around.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hso blue dream Bueno?


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Heard back from ras today that the genetics are indeed blackberry Kush x true og


yeah they had 4-5 packs drop at TDT last summer that was hso true og crosses...I still have 1 blackberry x true og and 1 alien og x true og...hey congrats on getting that pack back hockey ...


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 1, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hso blue dream Bueno?


It is an easy going vigorous plant, a nice producer and people really like it. Very tasty smoke, but definitely a daytime or wake and bake smoke. Not super strong.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 1, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> yeah they had 4-5 packs drop at TDT last summer that was hso true og crosses...I still have 1 blackberry x true og and 1 alien og x true og...hey congrats on getting that pack back hockey ...


Thanks brotha! I got lucky haha


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It is an easy going vigorous plant, a nice producer and people really like it. Very tasty smoke, but definitely a daytime or wake and bake smoke. Not super strong.


 I concur.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone else sign up for the hso newsletter in the past week for the free beans promo? Saw it on ig so I signed up at hso site and it seems legit


Did you ever end up getting those free beans for joining the newsletter?


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 16, 2016)

Been awhile since I checked this thread out, but has anyone on here grown out a bunch of HSO Blue Dream beans and found the more Sativa pheno? I think I have grown 5-6 of them in the past and most were all at once and were very similar but also had their differences. Only one of them was very sativa leaning though with very thin leaves and a longer 70-80 day flowering period. I believe I described them pages back last year.. but anyways if you guys like the HSO Blue Dream and have not found that pheno then keep popping because it blows the others out of the water. But that is only like 1 out of 6 , the others were just very average weed that was good growers. I figured the shorter more indica ones would smell more blueberry but that wasn't the case. The only one that reeked of berrys was the Sativa pheno I am talking about. There was 1-2 others that sort of had a blueberry smell but nowhere near as strong. So this plant was much stronger, had a strong blueberry smell to it, but was more sativa and took an extra 7-10 days over the others. 

I ended up losing this cut anyways along with everything I was keeping at the time.. but have some Bodhi's Dream Lotus in veg right now I am about to flower out. I have a feeling it is going to be much much better then the HSO Blue Dream. That HSO cut I had last year was pretty good though, probably one of if not the best fem seed I ever had. But since then I have tried some of Bodhi's seeds and just the very few I have ran so far are much better smoke then anything I have ever seen. If I can ever get my hands on the Santa Cruz Blue Dream cut, I will probably back cross the most sativa Blue Dream leaning pheno to it for a Blue Dream BX. More then likely make some regular and feminized seeds both for future use. Because so far Blue Dream is still one of my favorite smokes/plants and I would love to have it for years to come. And perhaps I could pass out some seeds to those that want to try it out and have something a little more authentic. If I can't get the Santa Cruz cut, I still plan on making F2's of the Dream Lotus.

Edited to add - Have any of you grown out the HSO Green Crack, and the real clone only Green Crack and if so how does it compare? I really liked the 1 bean of Green Crack I popped from HSO I just feel that it could be better and wonder if any of the seeds compare to the clone or if I should just hold out in hopes of someone sending me a cut someday.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 19, 2016)

My headstash, hso bluedream x true og day 50...had this cut for 2 years, the mom to this has sat beside a thin mint mom for over a year and has intersexed somehow.... has a real nice blueberry and really mint smell/flavor, she's a floppy stemmed bitch but pure dank


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I couldn't be more impressed - Blue Dream @ 33 days. I'm thinking I might cop a couple of singles j/i/c the smoke turns out well.
> 
> View attachment 3589406


Yo Amos how did your blue dream turn out


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Did you ever end up getting those free beans for joining the newsletter?


Haven't gotten anything yet... You?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Haven't gotten anything yet... You?


Not yet. I think he posted something about it the other day. Lots of people got in on it I guess so they're lagging a bit.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo Amos how did your blue dream turn out


Looks on point, i love the yield that big haze pheno puts out in the hso bd pack, so easy to get 4oz per 5gal


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 19, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Looks on point, i love the yield that big haze pheno puts out in the hso bd pack, so easy to get 4oz per 5gal


From reg or fems, thinking about getting it


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> From reg or fems, thinking about getting it


I've only ran the Fems but no herm or anything and I gave em hell,,,topped and lst..... the big one I had was real gassy like a tanker truck at nite time..lol, I'd run them again for yield alone and smoke was above average


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 19, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> I've only ran the Fems but no herm or anything and I gave em hell,,,topped and lst..... the big one I had was real gassy like a tanker truck at nite time..lol, I'd run them again for yield alone and smoke was above average


Thanks bro. You sold me on it.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Thanks bro. You sold me on it.


No problem friend, i too would love to see and update of Amos's bluedream run


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 19, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> No problem friend, i too would love to see and update of Amos's bluedream run


I wanna get the sour diesel too but there's no report on it


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not yet. I think he posted something about it the other day. Lots of people got in on it I guess so they're lagging a bit.


They got what they wanted...lots of new newsletter recipients


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wanna get the sour diesel too but there's no report on it


That #2 is a beast


----------



## ky man (Apr 19, 2016)

humbolt county in cali...they have some great weed.I would like to have some private breeders seeds from that county that is not being sold.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo Amos how did your blue dream turn out


top of the page -

https://www.rollitup.org/t/humboldt-seed-organisation-anyone-try-their-seeds.551782/page-38

vigorous, big yielder, weak smoke


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 19, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> top of the page -
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/humboldt-seed-organisation-anyone-try-their-seeds.551782/page-38
> 
> vigorous, big yielder, weak smoke


Damn I thought it smoked okay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn I thought it smoked okay.


If it wasn't the first smoke of the day, it was worthless to me. But I've only ran the one. I passed it around, and heard no complaints, fwiw.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

As I mentioned somewhere else, Amos is used to the good stuff like Goji OG, and other Bodhi works. But he isn't too far off on the Blue Dream I had. Like I said on the last page or so I had about 5 that was pretty average. Great yielders, vigorous, but just average smoke for typical fem seeds. But 1 stood out and was heavily sativa dominant very hazey with sweet blueberry smells and flavor - was much stronger and one of the best fem seeds I ever grew. Not sure how many you'd have to pop to find that pheno though as it was only 1 of 6 or so I grew. There is still better out there though such as Bodhi's gear. And check out Sin City's seeds and look at The Rem for their Blue Dream BX it should be pretty good too. I would say Dream Lotus from Bodhi but it isn't around too often.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 20, 2016)

I agree about Blue Dream. Not very strong, but very very tasty. I enjoyed it as a day time smoke because I could still get shit done. Plus all my people love it.

I harvested Blackberry recently at day 63. This had been violated by another plant so I have some seeds. I took sample smoke last night: after first few pulls, it was heavy earthy kush taste on inhale with hints of blackberrry on exhale. By the middle of the Blunt, it was heavy blackberry on both inhale amd exhale. Effect ...it literally felt like hair waa growing on my head and scalp was tingling. No cure, just dried.

Very happy I have a bunch of cuts. It may be a keeper.


----------



## DoctorFrost (Apr 20, 2016)

Sounds like you found yourself a nice one. Ya know, the right pheno of HSO Blue Dream is some pretty good stuff. I highly doubt most people that only pop 1-2 ever find it. I don't know that I have ever seen a picture of that pheno that I had from someone else growing on here. I really enjoyed the type of high Blue Dream offered, and the flavor, the structure of the plant was great, and the yield was nice. The only thing it lacked was the raw potency of the elites.. but that 1 sativa pheno I had is up there. I know THC isn't everything and terpes play a big role in things but just as an example I will guesstimate that the normal 5 phenos of BD I had from HSO were like 13-14% thc. And the sativa pheno was probably closer to 18-19%. Could be off on those, it is just me trying to give an example that it was in another league compared to what most people probably experience with their HSO BD. And the flavor/smells were so berry it was great. 

So if this is a strain that you really like and enjoy to grow.. then please get a 10 pack, or at least a 5 pack and grow all of them out to find that freak sativa pheno. Super thin almost razor like leaves similar to the C99. Not quite as much vigor as the others in veg.. but in flower it surpasses them in height. Also not quite as fast to fill out, and takes about 7-10 days longer then the rest but makes up for it in yield. I believe out of 5-6 of them it was my best yielder by a couple ounces anyways.. it was the winner in all categories except time in which it was a week longer then the others. For someone that can't pheno hunt as much I recommend looking at Sin CIty's The Rem.. I bet it has a greater chance for straight fire phenos then HSO's does. Growing Bodhi's Dream Lotus now that I just flipped to flower so I will report on it in a couple months and let everyone know how it compared to HSO Blue Dream.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I agree about Blue Dream. Not very strong, but very very tasty. I enjoyed it as a day time smoke because I could still get shit done. Plus all my people love it.
> 
> I harvested Blackberry recently at day 63. This had been violated by another plant so I have some seeds. I took sample smoke last night: after first few pulls, it was heavy earthy kush taste on inhale with hints of blackberrry on exhale. By the middle of the Blunt, it was heavy blackberry on both inhale amd exhale. Effect ...it literally felt like hair waa growing on my head and scalp was tingling. No cure, just dried.
> 
> Very happy I have a bunch of cuts. It may be a keeper.


Yo Big John where you grab that blackberry from


----------



## tick tack toe (Apr 20, 2016)

my first blue dream I grew smelled like blue berry, tasty too. I still have 20 grams of that tucked away and I am saving it. The leaves had a double cut at the end of them. The next blue dream I grew doesn't have the same smell. The leaf looked much the same but the double cut at the end wasn't as big. 

smoke, I love the first blue dream. It tastes great and makes me happy, sometimes a little emotional. The next blue dream I haven't smoked yet. It still in it's first week of cure. I will test it on may 2nd.

I have also grown trainwreck. This plant is easy to grow and produces really well for me. I've grown 3 seeds and they all seem to grow the same and yield very well. They all have given me more than the blue dreams that I have grown. It gets me heavy buzzing and I do sit and think for a long time. taste wise it is ok ... like the yield but not sure if the favour sells me. I might try purple trainwreck next.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 20, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo Big John where you grab that blackberry from


TDT...3 pack for $35. Was skeptical but it seems like a winner...first impression.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> TDT...3 pack for $35. Was skeptical but it seems like a winner...first impression.


Thanks John might have to grab a pack


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Did you ever end up getting those free beans for joining the newsletter?


Get beans yet? I read on ig they're getting the second wave ready to ship


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Get beans yet? I read on ig they're getting the second wave ready to ship


Not yet. Haven't gotten the replacement pack Ras said he'd send either. Hit him up a few days ago and he said he'd check into it. No response since, so we'll see what happens. He did say that the uk orders were shipped first and all overseas will be second wave. So I'm assuming ours haven't even been sent out yet.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Not yet. Haven't gotten the replacement pack Ras said he'd send either. Hit him up a few days ago and he said he'd check into it. No response since, so we'll see what happens. He did say that the uk orders were shipped first and all overseas will be second wave. So I'm assuming ours haven't even been sent out yet.


True dat...tried to get in their tester ring too...Ras asked for pics n they were provided...we'll see what happens there


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> True dat...tried to get in their tester ring too...Ras asked for pics n they were provided...we'll see what happens there


That'd be pretty sweet. I think if I weren't already so backed up on testers is try to get up on exotic hso or 303 they all seem to be putting out some fire right now.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

Plus I need to start going through some of these beans I actually bought haha


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Plus I need to start going through some of these beans I actually bought haha


Yeah the struggle is real lol. I've acquired 30 or so packs in the past two months. At least 5 of those are testers. So I'm in a similar debacle.


----------



## gabechihua (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone grown or smoked their Lemon Thai Kush? I picked up a single bean just out of curiosity a couple years back and am wondering if I'm missing much.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah the struggle is real lol. I've acquired 30 or so packs in the past two months. At least 5 of those are testers. So I'm in a similar debacle.


Ya I've gotten quite a few recently too lol however I'm only doing one tester pack as of now from sin city...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I've gotten quite a few recently too lol however I'm only doing one tester pack as of now from sin city...


I would totally be down for the sin city beans I've been trying to get up on their sinmints for a bit. But I currently have bodhi + bodhi on deck, feminized seeds, bulldog seeds, advanced female seeds, and dinafem. It's funny all the nl breeders are putting out a lot of skunk 1/unknown skunk hybrids. I may stop running the bulldog beans until they start sending me crosses that aren't haze Dom though.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I would totally be down for the sin city beans I've been trying to get up on their sinmints for a bit. But I currently have bodhi + bodhi on deck, feminized seeds, bulldog seeds, advanced female seeds, and dinafem. It's funny all the nl breeders are putting out a lot of skunk 1/unknown skunk hybrids. I may stop running the bulldog beans until they start sending me crosses that aren't haze Dom though.


Ya I was kinda bummed cus the testers I got are low thc high cbd...not my cup of tea


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I was kinda bummed cus the testers I got are low thc high cbd...not my cup of tea


The one I just ran from bulldog was ssh X lemon skunk. And it came out all haze lol. My biggest yielding plant, but also the least effective for my medical needs. It ended up taking up half of my lights footprint in flower. So it's kind of room I see That could've/shouldve used for something else. My next cycle is only strains I want to run and my bodhi testers. And the bodhi testers I've run have all been indica Dom because he lets you pick so that works for me lol.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The one I just ran from bulldog was ssh X lemon skunk. And it came out all haze lol. My biggest yielding plant, but also the least effective for my medical needs. It ended up taking up half of my lights footprint in flower. So it's kind of room I see That could've/shouldve used for something else. My next cycle is only strains I want to run and my bodhi testers. And the bodhi testers I've run have all been indica Dom because he lets you pick so that works for me lol.


Ya I feel like that's a better approach esp with high cbd and very low thc strains...some want them, some don't ... I'll run em just so I'm not blacklisted for future testing with them


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I feel like that's a better approach esp with high cbd and very low thc strains...some want them, some don't ... I'll run em just so I'm not blacklisted for future testing with them


I feel that. I like having beans sent to me every two months. It's like a happy surprise in the mail. I get notified once a year, maybe. I figure if I keep running their gear and documenting it they'll keep sendin me beans. And if I'm ever looking for something to throw in my breeding program to avoid too much inbreeding/bottlenecking with the us strains everyone is running right now, I've got some Dutch strains to mix in there. The double Berry female I just used to hit my Tahoe and Kgps sfv X Doc's og has made some very interesting babies.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I feel that. I like having beans sent to me every two months. It's like a happy surprise in the mail. I get notified once a year, maybe. I figure if I keep running their gear and documenting it they'll keep sendin me beans. And if I'm ever looking for something to throw in my breeding program to avoid too much inbreeding/bottlenecking with the us strains everyone is running right now, I've got some Dutch strains to mix in there. The double Berry female I just used to hit my Tahoe and Kgps sfv X Doc's og has made some very interesting babies.


Start a bean club business and send subscribers beans quarterly  those will be interesting babies


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Start a bean club business and send subscribers beans quarterly  those will be interesting babies


I'm definitely continuing those and need to do some selection before I have anyone else test them, but am starting to get testers out for a (Tahoe X master) X [kosher X (chemdog X sour d)] cross in the next few weeks.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

So not looking too promising on hso actually replacing the beans they said they would.













The silly thing is he didn't have to offer to replace them in the first place, but he did. 

It just looks bad on them as a business when 

A. They vouch beans I bought that were either theirs and a really shitty pack of mostly dud beans. 

B. They take it back when pictures are sent of what the beans they vouched for looked like. 

C. Offer to replace shitty beans. 

D. Never send beans and proceed to ignore the customer thereafter. 

Definitely lost any future business from me. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So not looking too promising on hso actually replacing the beans they said they would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's for sure pretty whack...


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That's for sure pretty whack...


It just dumb because it's not like I asked home to replace them. Just was letting him know beans he vouched for were messed up. He offered to replace them. I wouldn't have been pissed at him if he had not because I got them from a Seedbank he worked with, not him personally. But he did offer and now he seems to be ignoring the situation.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It just dumb because it's not like I asked home to replace them. Just was letting him know beans he vouched for were messed up. He offered to replace them. I wouldn't have been pissed at him if he had not because I got them from a Seedbank he worked with, not him personally. But he did offer and now he seems to be ignoring the situation.


Poor communication is bad business. Damn shame I like their gear so much, because I'm still likely to buy more from them. But yeah, that's real weakness there.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It just dumb because it's not like I asked home to replace them. Just was letting him know beans he vouched for were messed up. He offered to replace them. I wouldn't have been pissed at him if he had not because I got them from a Seedbank he worked with, not him personally. But he did offer and now he seems to be ignoring the situation.


It's like half these people have no idea of any simple concepts regarding attracting then _keeping _a customer.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Poor communication is bad business. Damn shame I like their gear so much, because I'm still likely to buy more from them. But yeah, that's real weakness there.


For me there are just too many other good breeders with as good or better gear than hso. So this was enough to lose my business. I'm not saying their gear isn't good. Just that customer service is important to me. 


Amos Otis said:


> It's like half these people have no idea of any simple concepts regarding attracting then _keeping _a customer.


yeah I don't get it. Oh well. My money will be going elsewhere in the future.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 30, 2016)

Blackberry kush is wonderful, very potent


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> For me there are just too many other good breeders with as good or better gear than hso. So this was enough to lose my business. I'm not saying their gear isn't good. Just that customer service is important to me.
> yeah I don't get it. Oh well. My money will be going elsewhere in the future.


Your experience may be enough to dissuade me, there are a lot of good breeders out there. I am usually the guy who will vote with my dollars or my feet, too.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 30, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Your experience may be enough to dissuade me, there are a lot of good breeders out there. I am usually the guy who will vote with my dollars or my feet, too.


They've got good beans. But if the ones I got were legit, which they were vouched for, they were crap. If they weren't it's not on them. But I have no idea.









So yeah...


----------



## ky man (Apr 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm definitely continuing those and need to do some selection before I have anyone else test them, but am starting to get testers out for a (Tahoe X master) X [kosher X (chemdog X sour d)] cross in the next few weeks.


IF you ever need a nother teaster keep me in mind please.Iam a out door grower,,but this fall I am having a nice indoor grow set up for me, so I can start growing indoor also,And I have a person that's going to help teach me to grow indoor.I have grown weed outdoor for 40 years so its time to try indore now aslo,,ky


----------



## trublueohio (Apr 30, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Blackberry kush is wonderful, very potent View attachment 3669815


Did you get those from tdt? I'm running a blackberry right from hso couple weeks in flowering? I may snap some pics in the am


----------



## trublueohio (Apr 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I agree about Blue Dream. Not very strong, but very very tasty. I enjoyed it as a day time smoke because I could still get shit done. Plus all my people love it.
> 
> I harvested Blackberry recently at day 63. This had been violated by another plant so I have some seeds. I took sample smoke last night: after first few pulls, it was heavy earthy kush taste on inhale with hints of blackberrry on exhale. By the middle of the Blunt, it was heavy blackberry on both inhale amd exhale. Effect ...it literally felt like hair waa growing on my head and scalp was tingling. No cure, just dried.
> 
> Very happy I have a bunch of cuts. It may be a keeper.


How did she grow I maybe vegged for two weeks and went straight to flower she sure does stretch. But she is showing quite a few but sites so I'm excited


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Apr 30, 2016)

She is a big stretcher.


----------



## Sir72 (Apr 30, 2016)

trublueohio said:


> Did you get those from tdt? I'm running a blackberry right from hso couple weeks in flowering? I may snap some pics in the am


Yes sir the dank team, just got headband and bubbas gift as well.


----------



## trublueohio (May 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I agree about Blue Dream. Not very strong, but very very tasty. I enjoyed it as a day time smoke because I could still get shit done. Plus all my people love it.
> 
> I harvested Blackberry recently at day 63. This had been violated by another plant so I have some seeds. I took sample smoke last night: after first few pulls, it was heavy earthy kush taste on inhale with hints of blackberrry on exhale. By the middle of the Blunt, it was heavy blackberry on both inhale amd exhale. Effect ...it literally felt like hair waa growing on my head and scalp was tingling. No cure, just dried.
> 
> Very happy I have a bunch of cuts. It may be a keeper.


Is that 63 from flip or from maturity?


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> Yes sir the dank team, just got headband and bubbas gift as well.


Let us know if your bubbas gift turn out as crap as mine did. Interested to see if they're all weak seeds or if I just got bad ones.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 1, 2016)

trublueohio said:


> Is that 63 from flip or from maturity?


From flip but it was pre flowering when I flipped it.. She was ready to go. I could have let her go to 70 and just may with one of her clones.

Mine got pollinated by another plant that blew nuts and I missed it so I am dealing with seeds this run. I have a few plants coming behind it that were spared this fuckery so I am expecting to be able to give a better smoke report in a few weeks.


----------



## Sir72 (May 2, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Let us know if your bubbas gift turn out as crap as mine did. Interested to see if they're all weak seeds or if I just got bad ones.


Will do, gonna put one outside in a couple weeks.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 2, 2016)

Here's some truth band and 707 headband 1week in.


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 2, 2016)

2 of the truth bands are mutants. Different from the rest of the pack they're throwing out mutant leaves and growing a little slower than the other ones. I'll post better pics of them later.


----------



## Hotwired (May 5, 2016)

Just finished my 10 pack of Blue Dream. 1 mutant trashed, 7 of the weakest ass airy shwag bud I've ever grown, and 2 decent blueberry smelling indica phenos. All garbage every one of them cept the 2 indica phenos. Much different than the 10 pack I grew out last year which were decent but not top of the line. No trichs, no smell, no stickiness. No more HSO BD in my garden.

But, HSO saved some of their rep with the Black DOG 10 pack. 4 weeks in and frosty as all hell. Smells like blackberry soda and the top nugs are very heavy and full. No airy shwag here. These nugs are dense and I see a good future. Supposed to finish in 7 weeks but we shall see about that. Will update in a few weeks.

All grown under 600 watt hps in 4 gal pots with Roots Organic soil.


----------



## GuttaCannabis (May 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Let us know if your bubbas gift turn out as crap as mine did. Interested to see if they're all weak seeds or if I just got bad ones.


Wow that's crazy sorry to hear that. what was wrong with your bubba's???

I got 3 bubba gift from HSO that are fucking bomb solid bud structure 4-5 weeks into flowering, fast frosty producers. i have 2 different pheno's both where started at the same time, 1 is short, compact and has a sweet grape berry smell. The other pheno has a taller uniformed structure, don't smell as sweet but sour with undertones of grapes and berry's, was under 600 watt hps veg and flower bout to chop here in a couple days.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> But, HSO saved some of their rep with the Black DOG 10 pack. 4 weeks in and frosty as all hell. Smells like blackberry soda and the top nugs are very heavy and full.


Glad to read this. I have a 5 pack and a couple of singles. one popped and one week in 12/12. The smell/taste description and 7 week finishing time claims, as well as the inexpensive price, made them seem like they could be worthwhile. Please continue to update your reports, amigo, and add pics por favor.


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2016)

Ok so update on the replacement beans. Hso finally came through today. Looks like they got sent out a week ago so just after the second message I sent out. Got a couple awesome tshirts and an extra pack. Definitely do appreciate them making it right in the end.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlftmyers (May 7, 2016)

Blue Dream x True OG finishing up.. Smells amazing.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Ok so update on the replacement beans. Hso finally came through today. Looks like they got sent out a week ago so just after the second message I sent out. Got a couple awesome tshirts and an extra pack. Definitely do appreciate them making it right in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if you'll get the newsletter freebies as well...glad they came through


----------



## kmog33 (May 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Wonder if you'll get the newsletter freebies as well...glad they came through


Me too. Took a couple reminders but they got here. With some extras so props on that. Hopefully the newsletter ones will come through for both of us lol.


----------



## gabechihua (May 9, 2016)

Bubba's Gift


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 10, 2016)

Bubba's Gift sounds delish. I wanna give her a try soon too. Please keep the updates comin, much thanks.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 11, 2016)

Starting week 4 of flower on my Blue Dreams and Emdogs.....guess i'm spoiled and used to seeing trichs already, Who knows maybe they will turn out well....they'll both yield fairly well, but bag appeal might be off.


----------



## redi jedi (May 11, 2016)

Anyone grown 707 Headband? I'm considering buying some seeds.


----------



## redi jedi (May 11, 2016)

Eastcoasttreez said:


> Here's some truth band and 707 headband 1week in.View attachment 3671480 View attachment 3671481 View attachment 3671482


What do you think of the headband so far?


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 11, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Blue Dream x True OG finishing up.. Smells amazing. View attachment 3676126


Looks proper there dlftmyers, I've ran that bluedream x true og pack and the hso bluedream pack....the bd x true og kills it all day.....had a big haze one outta that she was real gassy ,potent w/huge yield ,stretched great ,then a real floppy stemmed og structure girl that was super frosty and exotic og/berry flav..u have any other phenos of her ?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 11, 2016)

Thank you...I don't have any other's at the moment but i do have some more beans of the Blue Dream x True O.G. that I'm going to run soon...This one didn't get to frosty but her smell is just intoxicating..probally one of the best smelling strains I've ran so far


----------



## Triple oh gee (May 11, 2016)

Hell yeah dlftmyers that packs full of goodies,,,the bigger haze sized ones I had didn't get as much frost as the og phenos outta that pack,, but like u said was hella funky and put off a rank smell..the haze one I had outta that pack was pure diesel fuel at nite.......thinking about snagging a 10pk at Neptune myself, got mine at TDt last summer, post what u find next outta that pack plz


----------



## dlftmyers (May 12, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Hell yeah dlftmyers that packs full of goodies,,,the bigger haze sized ones I had didn't get as much frost as the og phenos outta that pack,, but like u said was hella funky and put off a rank smell..the haze one I had outta that pack was pure diesel fuel at nite.......thinking about snagging a 10pk at Neptune myself, got mine at TDt last summer, post what u find next outta that pack plz


Definitely will man...Do you have any pics of the haze one?


----------



## mypassion (May 14, 2016)

Any strain on HSO with a good head high, not necessarily daytime, just something that melts your taughts... I once smoked some Bubblegum from Amsterdam and that was the shit... long time ago and no ideea on the breeder... Hope I'm not the only one that knows what I am talking about )


----------



## gabechihua (May 17, 2016)

Bubba's Gift 






Really fat leaves and tight internode spacing, think I've got a Bubba leaner.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Bubba's Gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you getting duddy leaves or are they regular leaves that are crushed together? My bubbas gift have recovered a bit but they started with some messed up leaves.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

My bubbas gift.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabechihua (May 17, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> So are you getting duddy leaves or are they regular leaves that are crushed together? My bubbas gift have recovered a bit but they started with some messed up leaves.


The leaves are all regular. Definitely not a mutant here, super squat leaves though. Did yours' have super squat leaves as a seedling? The blades in your pic look pretty slim compared to mine. I'm guessing yours' is a God's Gift leaner and mine is a Bubba leaner.


----------



## kmog33 (May 17, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> The leaves are all regular. Definitely not a mutant here, super squat leaves though. Did yours' have super squat leaves as a seedling? The blades in your pic look pretty slim compared to mine. I'm guessing yours' is a God's Gift leaner and mine is a Bubba leaner.


No mine were all retarded looking. Started at the same time as these ones.




thats why they got put outside with all of my males/f2 experiments.


----------



## Southerner (May 17, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> What do you think of the headband so far?


Im not that guy, but I did just drop 3 fem 707 Headband into root cubes last night. I'll keep the thread updated. Did anyone else get this same freebie from TDT? First of their gear I have grown, but its a strain I've always been interested in.


----------



## mypassion (May 17, 2016)

I got a 707. Has 5 days or so  It is the fastest germination I had.


----------



## Just fooling (May 17, 2016)

I just put a 707 headband into a 7 gal pot to veg a few weeks. I got it as a cutting from a buddy. It looked to be the best of what he had. 

She is small and very light in color compared to my other plants with her. I'll post pics when I bloom her. And let you know how mine goes.

I've grown their blue dream several times now and have one I loved but lost. The pack was a mix of tall and short plants not uniform but all were nice, the tallest and most sativa I kept but lost it during a move.

I currently have some bubbas gift as well I had 5 of 5 seeds pop but only two made it. Two came up stalled and dropped over and the third never came up. The two growing are small and stout. They lack the vigor the other plants I started at the same time have. They do advertise them as being slow. I'll show them off when done (unless the really suck in which case I'll try to forget).


----------



## mypassion (May 17, 2016)

What's a good yielding strain from HSO?


----------



## Pdiddy8820 (May 18, 2016)

i think there great, just started a P trainwreck and has been doing great so far, ordered fem and got fem....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

redi jedi said:


> What do you think of the headband so far?


I liked them. They grew pretty fast, were solid structure plants, had a good taste, and a decent high (considering Im a super heavy toker). I still have some more and will run them again.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2016)

mypassion said:


> What's a good yielding strain from HSO?


blue dream


----------



## Just fooling (May 18, 2016)

Yup blue dream gets big.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

mypassion said:


> What's a good yielding strain from HSO?


Currently I've got 2 Blue Dreams and 2 Emdogs, they both vegged a solid month + 2 weeks from seed...the dreams are gonna be massive yielders, I topped one and didn't top the other, next time I'll make some bushes, but they are bulky already had to put tomato cages around to hold the limbs up and I'm just ennding week 5, I'll try and get you pics when they are prettier...The EmDog kinda shocked me too, not saying its a massive yielder but it tripled in size in flower (unexpected for sure) they are as tall as the dreams now, and started about half as tall...golf balls on this one....Lets count my chickens before they are hatched like every joe pro grower! I would think the dreams will pop out nearly an O per gallon, would say 2/3 that with the emdog...so now that nonsense is out of the way I expect the real numbers to be more like 2-2.25oz/3 gal on the dream and 1.5ish/3gal on the dawg,...all their beans I've seen popped generally are pretty identical structure wise..


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 18, 2016)

My truthbands and headbands were a little slow to the party but they're really taking off now and packing on the crystals. Definitely looks like I found a few keepers so far.im glad i didnt cut down the mutant because she is going nuts right now packing it on late.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 18, 2016)

just out of curiosity did anyone in the USA that signed up for their newsletter get their free bean yet?


----------



## Just fooling (May 18, 2016)

What is the free bean thing for hso? They ask for your address for a free seed? Seems a little odd. Do you have a link? I'm interested, not in giving my addy for a bean but interested all the same.


----------



## kmog33 (May 18, 2016)

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mypassion (May 18, 2016)

Just fooling said:


> What is the free bean thing for hso? They ask for your address for a free seed? Seems a little odd. Do you have a link? I'm interested, not in giving my addy for a bean but interested all the same.


They just made an HSO newsletter and gave 1 seed for every sign up... I doubt is police work... It is marketing I guess...
BTW the sign up for that ended 1 month or more ago.


----------



## trublueohio (May 22, 2016)

Blackberry as promised


----------



## trublueohio (May 22, 2016)

.....


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (May 22, 2016)

here's some truth band and super slyder 4 weeks in.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 23, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> just out of curiosity did anyone in the USA that signed up for their newsletter get their free bean yet?


Nope nada


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 30, 2016)

Anyone get their newsletter freebie? Starting to get the feeling it was total bullshit


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Anyone get their newsletter freebie? Starting to get the feeling it was total bullshit


Just trying to get a bunch of people to sign up lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 30, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Just trying to get a bunch of people to sign up lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I've seen a few people put them on blast on ig....I'll prolly chime in at some point. Prolly won't be buying hso just based on these antics. Really greasy on their part


----------



## NapalmD (May 30, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Ya I've seen a few people put them on blast on ig....I'll prolly chime in at some point. Prolly won't be buying hso just based on these antics. Really greasy on their part


Over a single free bean? I'm sure a couple hundred people signed up to get something free so give it a little time. I'd hate to see you miss out on some of the best feminized gear out there over a free seed. Attitude/Choice usually had 1 or 2 HSO freebie specials every month if you order there.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 31, 2016)

If HSO made a promotion they owe it to the people who signed up to follow through. Plenty of breeders with great gear who do not resort to these sorts of tactics. At the very least they should be communicating with people and letting them know the status.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 31, 2016)

NapalmD said:


> Over a single free bean? I'm sure a couple hundred people signed up to get something free so give it a little time. I'd hate to see you miss out on some of the best feminized gear out there over a free seed. Attitude/Choice usually had 1 or 2 HSO freebie specials every month if you order there.


Pure principle. Couldn't care less about a single bean. 2 months I feel is ample time.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 31, 2016)

NapalmD said:


> Over a single free bean? I'm sure a couple hundred people signed up to get something free so give it a little time. I'd hate to see you miss out on some of the best feminized gear out there over a free seed. Attitude/Choice usually had 1 or 2 HSO freebie specials every month if you order there.





hockeybry2 said:


> Pure principle. Couldn't care less about a single bean. 2 months I feel is ample time.


Basically equates to stealing your information. The majority of you gave your information with the express intent of being compensated, and I feel your anger is justified.

Simple principalities lol Nothing to get upset over imo but if I had given up my info expecting a seed it would definitely make me think twice before supporting the company that "stole" something from me.


----------



## gabechihua (May 31, 2016)

Bubba's Gift, my first go at a HSO strain. Super slow vegger like all the reports I've read, staying squat with fat leaves. Hope it lives up to all the hyped reviews I read on Leafly.


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2016)

gabechihua said:


> Bubba's Gift, my first go at a HSO strain. Super slow vegger like all the reports I've read, staying squat with fat leaves. Hope it lives up to all the hyped reviews I read on Leafly.


Similar to mine outside.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (May 31, 2016)

lol.. There's principalities in this thing here....


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 31, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> lol.. There's principalities in this thing here....


Hells Ya there is!


----------



## haight (Jun 1, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> It is an easy going vigorous plant, a nice producer and people really like it. Very tasty smoke, but definitely a daytime or wake and bake smoke. Not super strong.


My thoughts exactly. Sativa dominant. Try the Green Crack for night time couch lock


----------



## haight (Jun 1, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I wanna get the sour diesel too but there's no report on it


Okay, try this. Slow growing, ten weeks to cut down day. Sativa head (naturally) that keeps on going like the fucking energizer bunny.


----------



## haight (Jun 1, 2016)

ky man said:


> humbolt county in cali...they have some great weed.I would like to have some private breeders seeds from that county that is not being sold.


Stand in line


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 10, 2016)

So im growing the hso blue dream outdoors.... obviously not in flower yet but wow....ive never seen growth like this! They will be beasts when harvest comes!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> So im growing the hso blue dream outdoors.... obviously not in flower yet but wow....ive never seen growth like this! They will be beasts when harvest comes!


Hopefully the smoke will be worthwhile, but the rep on HSO BD is mostly large yields of weak sauce. Good luck !


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Hopefully the smoke will be worthwhile, but the rep on HSO BD is mostly large yields of weak sauce. Good luck !


Idk....ive tried two diff hso blue dreams my buddies grew. One was actually knock out!!! High as fuk for 2 hours. The other one was just mid at best. Dont think he let go to full term or cured it right either. I have a pretty good mix of diff phenos so im excited to see what works out best. One thing I have noticed is the indica dom ones started producing trichomes a month into veg. After transplanting and I was pruning my fingers were sticky like I just touched a fresh bud. Either way... even if its only mids it will be better then the b.s. they sell around here.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 10, 2016)

And another thing I like is they take mainlining really well!


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

All of my people demand blue dream. I love the taste and I wouldn't call it weak sauce but it's definitely not super strong. I am pretty much going to keep it around because people love it so much.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> All of my people demand blue dream. I love the taste and I wouldn't call it weak sauce but it's definitely not super strong. I am pretty much going to keep it around because people love it so much.


Yeah I think if it was named something different people wouldnt throw a fit because it comes from a seed. Fact is its very decent weed with huge yields! What is not to like about that right???? its just because it isnt the true cut clone only that I think people get so mad. Who cares tho? not all of us are privlaged enough to live in the right state with opportunities to get the clone only.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

Well Amos and I are both accustomed to blazing on fire. I wouldn't keep Blue Dream around if my people didnt love it so much. They also arent the connoisseur I am, so it is their speed. For me it's not strong enough to be considered a keeper.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well Amos and I are both accustomed to blazing on fire. I wouldn't keep Blue Dream around if my people didnt love it so much. They also arent the connoisseur I am, so it is their speed. For me it's not strong enough to be considered a keeper.


Cool beans


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Yeah I think if it was named something different people wouldnt throw a fit because it comes from a seed. Fact is its very decent weed with huge yields! What is not to like about that right???? its just because it isnt the true cut clone only that I think people get so mad. Who cares tho? not all of us are privlaged enough to live in the right state with opportunities to get the clone only.


I wasn't knocking your choice, g g. The two I ran were great in every way, except potency. But all weed has to combat a very high tolerance buildup when I toke. That's the good and the bad of smoking quality daily, as @BigLittlejohn noted. That said, there were no complaints from the cats who ended up with the buds. I'd think it would be a great commercial strain in a non-competitive market for the casual tokers.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 10, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I wasn't knocking your choice, g g. The two I ran were great in every way, except potency. But all weed has to combat a very high tolerance buildup when I toke. That's the good and the bad of smoking quality daily, as @BigLittlejohn noted. That said, there were no complaints from the cats who ended up with the buds. I'd think it would be a great commercial strain in a non-competitive market for the casual tokers.


Yeah...it will go big around these parts!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Well Amos and I are both accustomed to blazing on fire. I wouldn't keep Blue Dream around if my people didnt love it so much. They also arent the connoisseur I am, so it is their speed. For me it's not strong enough to be considered a keeper.





Amos Otis said:


> I wasn't knocking your choice, g g. The two I ran were great in every way, except potency. But all weed has to combat a very high tolerance buildup when I toke. That's the good and the bad of smoking quality daily, as @BigLittlejohn noted. That said, there were no complaints from the cats who ended up with the buds. I'd think it would be a great commercial strain in a non-competitive market for the casual tokers.


So I realized this the other day when I was smoking with one of my buddies who is probably the biggest stoner I know and I gave him a nug to smoke and he's like, how's the current batch? 

Me, "it turned out all right, nothing that'll put you down too bad"

5 min later, dude is knocked on my couch and I'm like, i swear this fool smokes more than I do. I guess he's just not smoking the same weed haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 10, 2016)

Yea kmog my boy comes over here all the time and I get to watch him sleep. I've stopped bothering to tell him the strains anymore. He is like "whats this one?" and Im like "Weed mf".


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 10, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea kmog my boy comes over here all the time and I get to watch him sleep. I've stopped bothering to tell him the strains anymore. He is like "whats this one?" and Im like "Weed mf".


haha right on man!


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 12, 2016)

Both fire


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2016)

Budgoro88 said:


> Both fire


Where'd you pick those up from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haight (Jun 12, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Hopefully the smoke will be worthwhile, but the rep on HSO BD is mostly large yields of weak sauce. Good luck !


Can't agree with that. Yea it's a sativa not an indicia but a swell head.


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where'd you pick those up from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Attitude


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 12, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Where'd you pick those up from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The picture in my profile is the thin mints


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> The one I just ran from bulldog was ssh X lemon skunk. And it came out all haze lol. My biggest yielding plant, but also the least effective for my medical needs. It ended up taking up half of my lights footprint in flower. So it's kind of room I see That could've/shouldve used for something else. My next cycle is only strains I want to run and my bodhi testers. And the bodhi testers I've run have all been indica Dom because he lets you pick so that works for me lol.


How do you become a bodhi tester?


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> How do you become a bodhi tester?


The bodhi thread would know bet..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 13, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> How do you become a bodhi tester?


1. Have a well established online identity on one or more of these forums.

2. Have well documented/fully completed grow logs on said forums. 

3. Get in touch with Mr or Mrs B. 

4. They decide if they want you to test for them or not. 

5. Actually run your testers when they are sent out rather than hoarding them them auctioning them off...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 13, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> 1. Have a well established online identity on one or more of these forums.
> 
> 2. Have well documented/fully completed grow logs on said forums.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro looks like i got a superlong way to go lol!maybe one day


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

Well chopped the blue dreams and emdogs....7oz dry from 2 3gallon organic smart pots and nearly 11 oz off 4 2 gal Coco hempys....emdogs gave just over an oz per 3 gallon organic....out of 6 emdogs one was straight Chem fire.....all the plants were nearly identical..the BD buzz just isn't my cup of tea as I like super racy SATs....very easy to grow plants....emdogs would benefit from a longer veg...I only vegged a month..


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2016)

BabyAndaconda420 said:


> Thanks bro looks like i got a superlong way to go lol!maybe one day


In the meantime, spend some dough and grab a pack [or some singles] of Goji and grow some bud kill.


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jun 13, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> In the meantime, spend some dough and grab a pack [or some singles] of Goji and grow some bud kill.


Is the goji whats hot right now from bodhi?im switching from fem to reg had a couple fems herm on me so decided to only run reg from here on out maybe throw 1 fem in with my others i plan on running next but i havent decided what to run only regular seeds i have are 
5 Cali orange homegrown seeds
5 widow bomb Bomb seeds
10 Afghani regular(herbies free bbb)
1 jack skeleton Tga
1 space Bomb tga
1Dairy queen tga
1 Apollo bx13 tga
1 agent orange (ive heard it sucks)
1 brian berry cough
2. White nightmare kush sin city or something like that.
1 Tangerine power sin city
1 Powerpurps sin city
1 powerNap sin city
1 Fire alien urkle Og rascal
1 Elephant stomper hazeman
2 Afghani sour kush Mtg
1 poochie luv Archive 
2 mango tango elemental seeds
2 blood orange Crockett farms.
But ima grab a few of the Goji asap.


----------



## Southerner (Jun 13, 2016)

Phatlewtz said:


> Well chopped the blue dreams and emdogs....7oz dry from 2 3gallon organic smart pots and nearly 11 oz off 4 2 gal Coco hempys....emdogs gave just over an oz per 3 gallon organic....out of 6 emdogs one was straight Chem fire.....all the plants were nearly identical..the BD buzz just isn't my cup of tea as I like super racy SATs....very easy to grow plants....emdogs would benefit from a longer veg...I only vegged a month..


How are the emdogs looking? I've got a clone I picked up in veg right now, I would think a lot of good things would happen just because of lineage.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

Southerner said:


> How are the emdogs looking? I've got a clone I picked up in veg right now, I would think a lot of good things would happen just because of lineage.



They had viney side branching...really uniform, i didn't top or anything so it was 1 main cola... hard to tell a difference by visual from eachother, they all smelled different, highs appear similar, except for the stinky chem standout, almost a strobelight feeling in the head that melts down your spine in a creeper effect...mine got a lil more than double its size in flower


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Massive blue dream


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 19, 2016)

Bubba's Gift


----------



## Budgoro88 (Jun 19, 2016)

Bubba 2.0


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2016)

Black D.O.G.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3714458
> 
> Black D.O.G.


tell me more... smell? looks nice!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> tell me more... smell? looks nice!


Very agreeable to run, very sticky. Has a sweet licorice kind of smell, and it's loud. The description calls it a 7 week strain; this one went 8 on the money. More pics here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/page-19


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 23, 2016)

Blackberry:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Blackberry:
> 
> View attachment 3715627


smells like.......?


----------



## ky man (Jun 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3714458
> 
> Black D.O.G.


that looks dam good..ky


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3714458
> 
> Black D.O.G.


Glad I didn't buy those beans, looks completely different than I had imagined. I was thinking it's more like their 707 Headband but darker colors.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 26, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> smells like.......?


I'd describe the smell as what I would imagine BlackBerry soda to smell like.

It's a classic hybrid stone. Hits your head then an hour later you don't feel much like getting off your arse.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I'd describe the smell as what I would imagine BlackBerry soda to smell like.
> 
> It's a classic hybrid stone. Hits your head then an hour later you don't feel much like getting off your arse.


Tastes good as well? They [HSO] say that Blackberry was used to make the Black D.O.G., and it has a strong fruity-ish smell. I should be able to sample it by tomorrow, and I expect to be impressed.



Psyphish said:


> Glad I didn't buy those beans, looks completely different than I had imagined. I was thinking it's more like their 707 Headband but darker colors.


Conversely, I couldn't be happier [so far] with how it turned out - very much like the description. I dig it when that happens, which isn't often.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 26, 2016)

It tastes good after a good cure. Some strains taste good dry (better when cured of course) but Blackberry needs a good cure before that fruity taste comes through.

It's delicious but poor planning has it as my only smoking option for at least the next 2 weeks.


----------



## gabechihua (Jun 27, 2016)

Bubba's Gift day 36


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 27, 2016)

Also have a Bubba's Gift. It was a freebie from Herbies last purchase.
This is week 5 of 7.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 30, 2016)

So I know I previously said that the Blue Dream wasn't my kind of high.....I totally change that statement...after some solid time in the jar I have to say the high is a pretty solid creeper..took 15 minutes alone for this post...a slight ocular effect also...you have to actually stare at something pretty hard to get it to focus


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 30, 2016)

lol. Yea Amos says it is weak sauce but I kinda liked it as a daytimer/wake n bake. And it tastes delicious and people love it. I have one that I have been flowering for about 5 weeks and 2 clones in veg.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 30, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> lol. Yea Amos says it is weak sauce but I kinda liked it as a daytimer/wake n bake. And it tastes delicious and people love it. .


I wish I could turn you on to a couple nugs of Black D.O.G. My one [so far] is _real _good. Awesome flavor and smell, and it's half a joint potent. 8 weeks finish and medium yield hits all the boxes.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jun 30, 2016)

Im not surprised that it is potent. The Blackberry is pretty potent.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 2, 2016)

Week 7 of 7 for my Bubba's Gift.
The calendar says it will be done in 3 days.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 4, 2016)

Here is Blackberry at Day 50:


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 5, 2016)

The DOG was pretty damn good. I kept 2 dif phenos. One has the black cherry soda smell and taste and the other has more of an earthy OG taste and smell. The soda one didn't go as purple as the other. Both were low to medium yielders of very good bud. They both clone easily within 2 weeks. Both finished in 7 weeks but could have gone 1 more if I wanted to.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 5, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> View attachment 3724376 Here is Blackberry at Day 50:


That looks awesome. [emoji1305]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 5, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> Week 7 of 7 for my Bubba's Gift.
> The calendar says it will be done in 3 days.


Easy to see what part of the genetic code this lady's leaning towards.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Anyone ever get their freebies from the newsletter promo or did they straight up trick people .....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2016)

I dunno.....but Black D.O.G. is fantastic.


----------



## Triple oh gee (Jul 18, 2016)

Had some hso in the vault from last year....just put down 2 bluedream/true og, 1 hso blackberry/true og and 1 alien og/true og......excited for these, haven't ran any of them except the bluedream/true og and it gave me a monster diesel fuel bitch...that gave me 5 zips on a 35 day veg in 5 gallon homer bucket


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 25, 2016)

Definitely a different pheno of Blue Dream this time around.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2016)

Get a couple more angles of that - same big yield? @BigLittlejohn


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 25, 2016)

I will take more tomorrow. I snuck that one shortly after lights out.

Same yield roughly. I didnt do much training. The main top has a mutuant thing going on. Smells delicious....slightly spicier than the others which were massively fruity. Here is another I took:


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Definitely a different pheno of Blue Dream this time around.
> 
> View attachment 3741386


Now that looks like a keeper right there..


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 25, 2016)

The proof will be in the smoke really. Should be tasty at the very least though vato.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> The proof will be in the smoke really. Should be tasty at the very least though vato.


How many runs did it take you to find that one?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 25, 2016)

This is the first run of a new 3 pack. The first few runs were off of a freebie bean I had stashed away then took cuts. So this is the 2nd bean Ive popped.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 26, 2016)

Here are some more angles of the Blue Dream:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2016)

Looking forward to the smoke report on this one. 



BigLittlejohn said:


> Here are some more angles of the Blue Dream:
> 
> View attachment 3742279 View attachment 3742283 View attachment 3742286


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 28, 2016)

Took her down tonight:


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Took her down tonight:
> 
> View attachment 3744229


That looks a lot like an old cut of bd I used to run.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 29, 2016)

Very similar kmog. How did your cut burn and taste?


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Very similar kmog. How did your cut burn and taste?


Blueberry muffin with haze on top, lol. Smell was sort of fruity haze. Not the strongest bud, but a good daytime smoker. Huge yielder and it was tasty so no complaints there. It was a bitch to trim though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 29, 2016)

Dam can't wait to put my blue dream in flower mode. I'm pheno hunting for a Santa Cruz sativa knock off. 8 in veg and 10 just put in the rapid rooters.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Jul 29, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Took her down tonight:
> 
> View attachment 3744229


Is that from their fem bd?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea it was one of their femmed beans. 

Yea kmog it doesnt look like it will be a fun trim job.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 30, 2016)

Got a freebie bean of Bubbas gift. Going to put her in flower in about 10 days but I'll transfer her to a 2 gallon smart pot prior.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 30, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Got a freebie bean of Bubbas gift. Going to put her in flower in about 10 days but I'll transfer her to a 2 gallon smart pot prior. View attachment 3745241


I grew the free bean. Got it from Herbies 
It was good smoke, but just not very productive.
It is a short term indica. Like 7 weeks of flower.


----------



## sky rocket (Jul 30, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> I grew the free bean. Got it from Herbies
> It was good smoke, but just not very productive.
> It is a short term indica. Like 7 weeks of flower.


Thanks jeep. So I guess it wasnt a good yielder?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2016)

Blue Dream x True O.G. she's coming along nicely


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 7, 2016)

My latest pheno of Blue Dream is meh. Weak taste, weak smoke. Going to give away the one in veg and move on from this. Maybe the other beans will do better some day. For now, it's relegated to back up status.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My latest pheno of Blue Dream is meh. Weak taste, weak smoke. Going to give away the one in veg and move on from this. Maybe the other beans will do better some day. For now, it's relegated to back up status.


Damn @BigLittlejohn by the looks I thought that would've been some fire. Did your people like it?


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Aug 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn @BigLittlejohn by the looks I thought that would've been some fire. Did your people like it?


I didn't give it to any of my folks because I disliked it so much. We will see what a few weeks in the jars does.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I didn't give it to any of my folks because I disliked it so much. We will see what a few weeks in the jars does.


I felt similar with the green crack. It grew well, not much taste and not much potency (2 bowls at least to match one bowl of purple animal kush). Cured up ok I guess.
So its gone. Black dog will be my last hso try, not sure when, but then its onward and upward


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> I didn't give it to any of my folks because I disliked it so much. We will see what a few weeks in the jars does.


As you well no, I didn't like them much either because of low potency. But the cat that got most of it said he and his peeps loved it, fwiw.



rocknratm said:


> Black dog will be my last hso try, not sure when, but then its onward and upward


I can't say it often enough: the one Black D.O.G. I ran is superb. Loud, delicious berry taste, and fine potency. I wish I'd cloned it, but can't clone everything. Fortunately, I have 3 beans left, and it won't be long before another gets popped, An all time favorite plant for me. Pics not very far back in this thread.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 7, 2016)

My last Blue Dream grow was garbage. The Black DOG came out really good but imo wayyyyyy too much leaf material for an OG style plant. Plus the yield was kind of low. The Trainwreck was also low yield and mid level quality. The Green Crack is finishing up now but it also seems like a low to mid yielder.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> My last Blue Dream grow was garbage. The Black DOG came out really good but imo wayyyyyy too much leaf material for an OG style plant.


This is true; there was a LOT of leaf, but mine still had an above avg yield of fine buds. No doubt it's coincidence, but I have an Emerald Triangle blackberry og @ 5 weeks that looks just like the black d.o.g. Now if it only turns out as good, I'm golden.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 7, 2016)

I kept 2 phenos from the Black DOG. One was dark purple, bud and leaf, with tons of crystals. Tasted more OG and earthy. The other didn't purple up much but smelled and tasted like Raspberry soda and was also nice and shiny.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 7, 2016)

Hotwired said:


> My last Blue Dream grow was garbage. The Black DOG came out really good but imo wayyyyyy too much leaf material for an OG style plant. Plus the yield was kind of low. The Trainwreck was also low yield and mid level quality. The Green Crack is finishing up now but it also seems like a low to mid yielder.


Hotwired how many blue dreams did you grow just one?


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 7, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Hotwired how many blue dreams did you grow just one?


A full 10 pack a few months back and another full 10 pack a year ago. The ones from last year were decent but not worthy of keeping. The pack from a few months ago was not worth smoking and was made into edibles.

I never post stuff about weed unless I grow more than 10 of each type.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone scope the hso newsletter where they say if you didn't receive your newsletter promo freebie it's because the mailman stole it? Lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 18, 2016)

last 2 fem beans of hso bluedream x true og, seen a pheno in this pack that was identical to true og but killer berry flav with purple tones, then a monster sativa/haze one, both grow like crazy and yield great...these have a few weeks before flip


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

So I have 8 hso bluedream About to put in flower today with 8 more in veg. All 8 are pretty much the same height. I just hope I find one keeper. All veg'ed in solo cups (lol). Transferring them to 2 gallons smart pots under 1x600 magnum xxxl light canna coco and canna nutes and additives.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> View attachment 3762208 So I have 8 hso bluedream About to put in flower today with 8 more in veg. All 8 are pretty much the same height. I just hope I find one keeper. All veg'ed in solo cups (lol). Transferring them to 2 gallons smart pots under 1x600 magnum xxxl light canna coco and canna nutes and additives.


holy shit other people in this world have magnums?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> holy shit other people in this world have magnums?


Yeah man I've had these for about 3 years.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3762244


ha nope not what i was thinking haha. magnum was an LED panel company like 10 years ago. theyv since gone out of business. they were the cool guys on the block when 3w LEDs were a technological breakthrough ahahhah

this panel is pretty ancient, its got fly paper melted onto it with the bugs still there. 7 years of use and only 2 burnt leds. btw that little runt was a plant i tossed into the compost, then replanted into a solo cup, then never fed, then planted into a 3 gal haha dont judge me


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> ha nope not what i was thinking haha. magnum was an LED panel company like 10 years ago. theyv since gone out of business. they were the cool guys on the block when 3w LEDs were a technological breakthrough ahahhah
> 
> this panel is pretty ancient, its got fly paper melted onto it with the bugs still there. 7 years of use and only 2 burnt leds. View attachment 3762260


Nice. My first light was a 6 year old BlackStar set with 3w diodes, IR, and UV. A family member had given them to me.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nice. My first light was a 6 year old BlackStar set with 3w diodes, IR, and UV. A family member had given them to me.


yea these things were insanely expensive. i shamelessly ended up spending like 650$ on a light that only puts out 180w and was so impressed. and that was straight from the manufacturer. i cant imagine what it would have cost coming from a hydro shop


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3762244


Nice but does each square represent a foot?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> Nice but does each square represent a foot?


I would think so. PPFD should be in square feet or meters.


----------



## A-DOG (Aug 20, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> I grew the free bean. Got it from Herbies
> It was good smoke, but just not very productive.
> It is a short term indica. Like 7 weeks of flower.


Dear jeepster1993, I'm doing the bubba's gift, it has some huge leaves, but it has been growing slow. It's sort of N sensitive too. Veg phase for about 8 weeks? I can't remember. I think it should be twice as big. I'm organic/ indoor, should I let this sucker veg forever, to get a good yield? I topped it at the 8th node, with 4 main branches. Any comment? How did it taste? I'll prob. give it 2 or 3 more weeks before I flip it. Any advice?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

A-DOG said:


> Dear jeepster1993, I'm doing the bubba's gift, it has some huge leaves, but it has been growing slow. It's sort of N sensitive too. Veg phase for about 8 weeks? I can't remember. I think it should be twice as big. I'm organic/ indoor, should I let this sucker veg forever, to get a good yield? I topped it at the 8th node, with 4 main branches. Any comment? How did it taste? I'll prob. give it 2 or 3 more weeks before I flip it. Any advice?


A pic would be helpful, but have you transplanted yet?


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

A-DOG said:


> Dear jeepster1993, I'm doing the bubba's gift, it has some huge leaves, but it has been growing slow. It's sort of N sensitive too. Veg phase for about 8 weeks? I can't remember. I think it should be twice as big. I'm organic/ indoor, should I let this sucker veg forever, to get a good yield? I topped it at the 8th node, with 4 main branches. Any comment? How did it taste? I'll prob. give it 2 or 3 more weeks before I flip it. Any advice?


I know how you feel. I put my Free Bubbas gift bean in flower 10 days ago and she was slow in veg compared to my other girls.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

sky rocket said:


> I know how you feel. I put my Free Bubbas gift bean in flower 10 days ago and she was slow in veg compared to my other girls. View attachment 3762447


10 fucking days?! Fuck, dude!

Edit: Nevermind, I read that as "I've been vegging for 10 days"


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Aug 20, 2016)

I too have a bubbas gift about a week in flower. That plant grows slow as hell, is leafy as hell, don't know how the yields will be but I cant imagine very high.

The smell though, like some kind of sweet grapey soda poured over musty dark chocolate powder. If she tastes as good as she smells I would grow her again for personal use.

I would let her veg as long as possible for yields, just soooo damn slow though.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 20, 2016)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I too have a bubbas gift about a week in flower. That plant grows slow as hell, is leafy as hell, don't know how the yields will be but I cant imagine very high.
> 
> The smell though, like some kind of sweet grapey soda poured over musty dark chocolate powder. If she tastes as good as she smells I would grow her again for personal use.
> 
> I would let her veg as long as possible for yields, just soooo damn slow though.


Did you take a clone of her? I did, I defoliate and topped and lollipop hoping for no larf......


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 21, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3762244


I like ur style olive thats almost same setup i have ,, , the galaxy selecta watt 600/750/1000,,,,,blockbuster hood and hortilux 1000 bulb, cooled by phresh filter/hyper fan


----------



## A-DOG (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info. and picture, sky rocket. I have been growing B. gift with no problem, but I did switch the light from the old, smaller led to a 120 watt led...I think that has a little to do w/ it growing. I had it about 7" away from the top, I think that's too far. 6" seems good and bright. I don't like the pictures I get w/ my camera ( crap ). I got Ripper Acid Dough 1 1/2 weeks into flower ( 1 ). It smells musky/ OG , some coffee smells at night. Today I came back and my place stank like mexican grass. I'm newb that enjoys the shit, not an expert.


----------



## sky rocket (Aug 23, 2016)

A-DOG said:


> Thanks for the info. and picture, sky rocket. I have been growing B. gift with no problem, but I did switch the light from the old, smaller led to a 120 watt led...I think that has a little to do w/ it growing. I had it about 7" away from the top, I think that's too far. 6" seems good and bright. I don't like the pictures I get w/ my camera ( crap ). I got Ripper Acid Dough 1 1/2 weeks into flower ( 1 ). It smells musky/ OG , some coffee smells at night. Today I came back and my place stank like mexican grass. I'm newb that enjoys the shit, not an expert.


My bubbas gift is showing traits of female and male parts in flower. I may have had a light leak but I fixed the problem. I'm going to have to trash her because I don't want her skeeting (skeet skeet in my Dave chappell's voice) onto the rest of my girls. I would show you a pic but the upload button on RIU isn't there.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 24, 2016)

My yield was poor. 
My room averages a bit less than a gram a watt. The last grow of bubba kush and super lemon haze came in at .87 grams per watt.
The Bubbas gift was half that. Not even a half gram a watt.
The plant was small, the buds were also. 
It DID flower quickly though. Mine took like 54 days of 12/12.
It is a heavy indica. It smokes like it. A good taste and a stone more than a high.

Won't grow it again. But I will say for free...the price was right.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have some Headband 707 femmed growing now.
They were free too. From Herbies. 2 plants.
Still very early in the grow.

My thinking...
I have some totally dank Blue Fire growing. They are not sexed yet. Will loose some, half, to sex. These 707's will fill the space in the main garden after this sexing happens. I want to run it at full. If less than half is male, I can toss the 707 with little loss.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 24, 2016)

The grow at this point.

The left rear is a Bud's dogbud.
The other 2 are the Humbolt Headband 707 femmed.

The LED light is still not running at full, perhaps at 66% of 250 watts. Afraid the light will burn the front one. It seems not to like my tent??? The other one and the dogbud love it.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 26, 2016)

Blue Dream x True OG almost done


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2016)

'tude freebie - chocolate mint


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2016)

My wife was asking me to grow something chocolate flavored. Let me know how that is or if you have other suggestions


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> My wife was asking me to grow something chocolate flavored. Let me know how that is or if you have other suggestions


I don't have high hopes for it. It's colorful. The hardest buds I've ever seen. It's got GDP as half the mix, and this is almost identical to a gdp pheno I ran - and hated - recently.


----------



## HandyGringo (Sep 6, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> The grow at this point.
> 
> The left rear is a Bud's dogbud.
> The other 2 are the Humbolt Headband 707 femmed.
> ...


Wow, that LED is far from the plants, and they don't seem to stretch at all, lovely.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't have high hopes for it. It's colorful. The hardest buds I've ever seen. It's got GDP as half the mix, and this is almost identical to a gdp pheno I ran - and hated - recently.


How the hell HSO get OG Kush x GDP and name it Chocolate Mint OG lol. If they got chocolate phenos coming out that cross they must know something I don't know lol have heard OG having a subtle mocha type and that was one persons palate.


----------



## Southerner (Sep 6, 2016)

My freebie HSO 707 headband is looking pretty good. She is flowering beside my SourD cut and there are definitely similarities. The yield seems pretty insane, I agree with whoever said that HSO seems to breed a lot for vigor/yield. We will see what the bud is like in a few weeks, I'll do harvest pics by I'm too lazy to pull the whole plant out alright now.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 6, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Wow, that LED is far from the plants, and they don't seem to stretch at all, lovely.


The plants LOVE the led.
Not only is far, like 2 1/2 feet, but is also turned down a bit, maybe 80% of max.
I will turn it to full and get it closer when flowering...Then they will go nuts.


----------



## HandyGringo (Sep 6, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> The plants LOVE the led.
> Not only is far, like 2 1/2 feet, but is also turned down a bit, maybe 80% of max.
> I will turn it to full and get it closer when flowering...Then they will go nuts.



I want one. How much did you pay for it? Do you have a journal with your led details in it or something cool?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 6, 2016)

All said and done, the light is costly up front. But there is less cooling needed and more light. That saves in the long run.
PLUS they grow the dank! I mean the wow kind of grow.

I got a DIY kit from *Timber* and it still cost about $100 per cob. 5 cobs...

I do have a grow journal
*HERE*


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> How the hell HSO get OG Kush x GDP and name it Chocolate Mint OG lol. If they got chocolate phenos coming out that cross they must know something I don't know lol have heard OG having a subtle mocha type and that was one persons palate.


Their OG kush is trash btw.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 9, 2016)

Blue Dream x True OG..In veg


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 11, 2016)

I just chopped and started curing 3 black dogs, 2 bubba gift and a lemon garlic og. Got mango saphire that just hit flowering and a green crack in veg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 11, 2016)

I have a hso blue dream I just started but she's a runt. The sour kosher and 5th element are growing at a faster rate at the moment. The weird thing is when I germinated the BD seed it popped up and then a tiny little siamese twin popped up like a day later. I pulled the little twin out and was a whole sprout and not really siamese/connected. 
Compared to 5th element and sour kosher which were popped about 5 days earlier than the bd.


----------



## jrock420 (Sep 13, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have a hso blue dream I just started but she's a runt. The sour kosher and 5th element are growing at a faster rate at the moment. The weird thing is when I germinated the BD seed it popped up and then a tiny little siamese twin popped up like a day later. I pulled the little twin out and was a whole sprout and not really siamese/connected. View attachment 3778505
> Compared to 5th element and sour kosher which were popped about 5 days earlier than the bd.
> View attachment 3778504


I liked sour kosher. She been around in my gardens for about 2 years. I got a pheno that has coffee diesel smell and taste. It's a sharp diesel taste really nice smoke. I got it as a freebie with a order.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Sep 13, 2016)

I got one bubba Kush going got it as a freebie and it's not doing to bad short plant not bad looking buds and not very strong smell tho first time growing their bubba Kush I did their lost coast og and it wasn't the best Emerald Trianlges was better but here's the bubba


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2016)

Blue Dream x True O.G. Three weeks into flower


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I just chopped and started curing 3 black dogs, 2 bubba gift and a lemon garlic og. Got mango saphire that just hit flowering and a green crack in veg.


How's the black dog


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How's the black dog


Plant it, amigo. My one is delicious; I'm into the last jar, and need to crack another.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 6, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Plant it, amigo. My one is delicious; I'm into the last jar, and need to crack another.


The pics looks primo. Copped a few beans even tho I'm still mad at hso lol


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Plant it, amigo. My one is delicious; I'm into the last jar, and need to crack another.


Looks awesome, did you harvest already? How many did you grow?


----------



## the bud tender (Nov 24, 2016)

I never heard of amigo beautiful plant


----------



## the bud tender (Nov 24, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Blue Dream x True O.G. Three weeks into flowerView attachment 3798638 View attachment 3798639 View attachment 3798640


Look great man band only using 400 watts keep it up man your doing great


----------



## the bud tender (Nov 24, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Plant it, amigo. My one is delicious; I'm into the last jar, and need to crack another.


What's she taste like man she looks like a keeper forsure


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How's the black dog


I like her. I got 3 phenos. All are very close in smell and flavor. They take color at 65 at night which is perfect for me. Mine are kinda a berry petrol smell. Super greasy. I'm keeping her for awhile. Same with the mango sapphire. Took a while to cure the smell out but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2016)

Omarfolks said:


> Looks awesome, did you harvest already? How many did you grow?


Just the one. Was harvested this past spring, and enjoyably consumed, I was going to
pop another, but 2 Johnston's Grandmas Sugar Cookies are extremely similar in taste and effect, and I just filled 6 jars.



the bud tender said:


> What's she taste like man she looks like a keeper forsure


I didn't take clones but she was keeper-worthy no doubt. Tasted like a berry dominated fruit cup spiked w/ a shot of vodka.


----------



## the bud tender (Nov 25, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I like her. I got 3 phenos. All are very close in smell and flavor. They take color at 65 at night which is perfect for me. Mine are kinda a berry petrol smell. Super greasy. I'm keeping her for awhile. Same with the mango sapphire. Took a while to cure the smell out but it was well worth the wait.


Nice man thank you for all your info on this beauty berry petroleum together sound awesome


----------



## the bud tender (Nov 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just the one. Was harvested this past spring, and enjoyably consumed, I was going to
> pop another, but 2 Johnston's Grandmas Sugar Cookies are extremely similar in taste and effect, and I just filled 6 jars.
> 
> 
> ...


 these descriptions sound pretty similar thank you guys


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 25, 2016)

I got some hso green crack 2.5 weeks into flower. I can tell she is gonna be good, she is frosting up very nicely. I'll post up a few pics when I get the chance.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Just the one. Was harvested this past spring, and enjoyably consumed, I was going to
> pop another, but 2 Johnston's Grandmas Sugar Cookies are extremely similar in taste and effect, and I just filled 6 jars.
> 
> 
> ...


Nicee i have hso bubbas gift going right now she didnt purple wish she would have but its not the end of the world lol 
I also have hso chocolate mint og and shes startting to purple now that its closer to harvest but looks like is going to be low yeilder (pics are chocolate mint og sorry for shitty phone pics)


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 25, 2016)

Bubbas gift


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 25, 2016)

Took some better pics of the chocolate mint og since you cant really see the colors under the HPS


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

Lemon Garlic OG
by HSO/California Kind Genetics
9 weeks in veg


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Lemon Garlic OG
> by HSO/California Kind Genetics
> 9 weeks in veg
> 
> View attachment 3839184 View attachment 3839187 View attachment 3839190 View attachment 3839191 View attachment 3839192


Monster! Lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

Omarfolks said:


> Monster! Lol


Mainlined that thing to 32 and it grew, like.. 100 extra tops.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 25, 2016)

Lol I just popped 2 of each HSO trainwreck, 707 headband, blue dream, chembawg, mango sapphire, sapphire og, chocolate mint og, babba kush, lost coast hashplant and green crack. Haha hopefully I fined 1 or 2 keepers lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Lol I just popped 2 of each HSO trainwreck, 707 headband, blue dream, chembawg, mango sapphire, sapphire og, chocolate mint og, babba kush, lost coast hashplant and green crack. Haha hopefully I fined 1 or 2 keepers lol


All of their strains are pretty legit. Between the Chemdawg I have popped and this Lemon Garlic OG, I'm seriously 2 for 2. Great shit.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 25, 2016)

Hell ya. I'm excited


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2016)

Omarfolks said:


> Took some better pics of the chocolate mint og since you cant really see the colors under the HPSView attachment 3839176 View attachment 3839179


I ran 2 of those, and as much as I liked Black D.O.G., that\s how much I disliked chocolate mint. Small yields of hard, lousy tasting buds. I've determined that me and GDP leaning strains are likely best kept separated. Hope yours are enjoyable.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I ran 2 of those, and as much as I liked Black D.O.G., that\s how much I disliked chocolate mint. Small yields of hard, lousy tasting buds. I've determined that me and GDP leaning strains are likely best kept separated. Hope yours are enjoyable.


Weird. My first plant, which was GDP, yielded a QP.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Weird. My first plant, which was GDP, yielded a QP.



Not necessarily weird at all, except the implied idea that I run plants in exactly the same manner that you do. I suppose if I'd mainlined them to 32 tops they'd have taken much longer than 4 weeks in veg, no?....lol... and produced substantially more crappy buds.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Not necessarily weird at all, except the implied idea that I run plants in exactly the same manner that you do. I suppose if I'd mainlined them to 32 tops they'd have taken much longer than 4 weeks in veg, no?....lol... and produced substantially more crappy buds.


Fair enough. Between you and I, I have to dissent. I personally liked GDP. But, to each their own.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> All of their strains are pretty legit. Between the Chemdawg I have popped and this Lemon Garlic OG, I'm seriously 2 for 2. Great shit.


is the chemdawg an EmDawg by chance? the company speaks highly of that strain. 

ime dedoverde haze was kinda nice


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 25, 2016)

Anyone have any experience with there trainwreck ?


----------



## Shmozz (Nov 25, 2016)

Omarfolks said:


> Nicee i have hso bubbas gift going right now she didnt purple wish she would have but its not the end of the world lol
> I also have hso chocolate mint og and shes startting to purple now that its closer to harvest but looks like is going to be low yeilder (pics are chocolate mint og sorry for shitty phone pics)View attachment 3839165 View attachment 3839166


When I did my chocolate mint, it was a low yielder. it was my favorite all during veg. Grew great, responded well to lst, tight nodes. But when I flipped to flower, just a tad disappointed. Still great smoke, but I got no chocolate or mint in my pheno to speak of. Just a musty dankness that was still nice, but not what I was hoping for. I have 2 more seeds that I'll try eventually. But for now I've got other stuff to run


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 25, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> is the chemdawg an EmDawg by chance? the company speaks highly of that strain.
> 
> ime dedoverde haze was kinda nice


No, they have the '91 cut, Chem #4, and the EmDawg is separate.


----------



## Omarfolks (Nov 25, 2016)

Shmozz said:


> When I did my chocolate mint, it was a low yielder. it was my favorite all during veg. Grew great, responded well to lst, tight nodes. But when I flipped to flower, just a tad disappointed. Still great smoke, but I got no chocolate or mint in my pheno to speak of. Just a musty dankness that was still nice, but not what I was hoping for. I have 2 more seeds that I'll try eventually. But for now I've got other stuff to run


I ran two seeds and one of the two phenos didnt purple and is going to be my smallest yeild in my whole tent
2nd pheno is maybe going to yeild an oz and has some purple so i hoping it will make up for it with the high or taste
I really want to run black d.o.g though seeing some of these pics!


----------



## Moldy (Nov 26, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Anyone have any experience with there trainwreck ?


Yeah, I liked the yields of trainwreck but the dankness was just a little "off", but not bad. I think there's a pix of it back early in this thread. I know I posted the blue dream I grew out. Again, great yields but lacked a little dankness. Maybe I just chopped too soon?


----------



## linderstein (Dec 23, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> I ran 2 of those, and as much as I liked Black D.O.G., that\s how much I disliked chocolate mint. Small yields of hard, lousy tasting buds. I've determined that me and GDP leaning strains are likely best kept separated. Hope yours are enjoyable.


Chocolate mint og the best, pure resina, feno indico, smell orange candy, Mint flavor in the mouth after a few powerful effects effect grown under cobs creecxb3590


----------



## Moldy (Dec 24, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Lol I just popped 2 of each HSO trainwreck, 707 headband, blue dream, chembawg, mango sapphire, sapphire og, chocolate mint og, babba kush, lost coast hashplant and green crack. Haha hopefully I fined 1 or 2 keepers lol


How's your lost coast Hash Plant doing? I just ordered those... hoping for that hashy smell.


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 25, 2016)

Moldy said:


> How's your lost coast Hash Plant doing? I just ordered those... hoping for that hashy smell.


Man I'm not gonna lie, both are my smallest plants only about 7 inches compared to all the other strains being around 17-20 inches. And I've done all the plants the same way and have been topping and topping every chance I get. But man they have a bice spicy dead smell that I like when I run the stems. I'm 1 week from flip and ill try to post some pics


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 25, 2016)

Damn new phone won't upload picks ill get it figured out


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Dec 25, 2016)

Thought I'd jump back into this one.. It's been a while so here's a nug shot of some lemon garlic og that's coming down in 2 weeks


----------



## Moldy (Dec 26, 2016)

oilfield bud said:


> Damn new phone won't upload picks ill get it figured out


Thank you for your reply. The beans are on the way so no turning back. I don't care much about yields but I don't like wasting time/money on midgets either. I've got some good sativa's jarred so just looking for a narcotic couch lock for those midnight toking times.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ive got 3 of the lost coast hashplant that are about a month out from germination. They're growing tall but don't like alot of nutes. I burnt them at about 750 ppm


----------



## oilfield bud (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not gonna top any of them this last week of veg. Hopefully mine get a lil taller.


----------



## Big_Frosty805 (Dec 30, 2016)

This is some of the new gear from HSO that I'll be running soon. Every thing is ASD Blue Fire crosses (Amherst Sour Diesel x Blue Fire- blue dream x fire Og) a little XMas gift from GeistGrow I'm probably the most excited about the Geist grow Og and the GG#4 but I'm sure there all gonna be some fire


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 10, 2017)

So I'm grabbing an 11 Pack of Bodhi Sunshine Daydream, but want HSO as well. 

I'm mainly looking at Black DOG and purple Trainwreck. What do you guys suggest, even if it's not these strains?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 20, 2017)

Got 1 Sapphire og goin-2nd run with her-very similar to my headband from dna-taste like when you pop a new tennis ball can smells-pretty frosty-


----------



## SativaJack (Jan 21, 2017)

HSO has pretty solid strains....I have their Chemdog I've been working with for 3yrs now. Really heavy producer of frosty sour citrus funk. Responds well to super cropping and last. Their Bluedream is the real deal solid greasy blueberry jolly rancher selling buds and flowers fast. Their OG didn't workout that well for me. A buddy of mine grew out their bubba and Amherst Sour which was one of the best I've tried. Pretty legit looking to try the Lemon Thai Kush and the sour soon.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2017)

Kind Sir said:


> So I'm grabbing an 11 Pack of Bodhi Sunshine Daydream, but want HSO as well.
> 
> I'm mainly looking at Black DOG and purple Trainwreck. What do you guys suggest, even if it's not these strains?


I was pretty impressed with HSO until I grew out their emdog.
I am now further unimpressed with them after a blackdog run. 20 beans. 50/50 purple/non purple phenos. All of it was very light weight bud. Smell and smoke was just ok. Would never ever grow again.
Oh, and so far, the blackdog puts out the shittiest yield when squished to make rosin, that I've trIed so far


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I was pretty impressed with HSO until I grew out their emdog.
> I am now further unimpressed with them after a blackdog run. 20 beans. 50/50 purple/non purple phenos. All of it was very light weight bud. Smell and smoke was just ok. Would never ever grow again.
> Oh, and so far, the blackdog puts out the shittiest yield when squished to make rosin, that I've trIed so far


Odd. Black DOG is the only HSO strain I'll bother with. I gave [traded ? ] all my blue dream away after harvesting gobs of weak sauce. Purple Trainwreck just slightly better. But that Black Dog was outstanding....


----------



## Kind Sir (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll probably try out some HSO and all that.. But I'm hoping these Bodhi Sunshine daydream are all I need for now.


Amos Otis said:


> Odd. Black DOG is the only HSO strain I'll bother with. I gave [traded ? ] all my blue dream away after harvesting gobs of weak sauce. Purple Trainwreck just slightly better. But that Black Dog was outstanding....
> 
> View attachment 3881484


Bu


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Odd. Black DOG is the only HSO strain I'll bother with. I gave [traded ? ] all my blue dream away after harvesting gobs of weak sauce. Purple Trainwreck just slightly better. But that Black Dog was outstanding....
> 
> View attachment 3881484


I had read a couple good reviews on here and was very dissapointed
I snapped cuts from every plant before flower, and gave @AlphaPhase one of each. He grew them out a month behind mine at his pad, and came to the very same conclusion.
Not to bad of smoke, but very light weight nugs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2017)

Mi amigo @jrock420 ought to have one done by now.


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 21, 2017)

I've done hso 707 headband, sapphire OG, blackberry kush and blue dream auto. So far the blackberry kush has been the best so far in every category. Going to pop black dog, blue dream, lost coast of and bubbas gift this year. Hoping the bubbas gift doesn't mold too bad outdoors.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 21, 2017)

That's the only photo I got of black dog right now beside one other on my ig. I ran blue dream which was horrible. Lemon garlic og is fire. Bubbas gift I found one really nice pheno. Mango sapphire I have one nice pheno. Hso can be hit or miss and the results seem to vary from strain to strain. Lots of folks liked black dog some had bad experiences. I heard some people liked their blue dream but mine was a fluffy, hairy, smell less mess and I ran like 5 seeds of blue dream all the same pheno. Could have gone 12 weeks seemed like but that wasn't happening with how shitty they were.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 25, 2017)

Sapphire og-gonna run it again


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 25, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sapphire og-gonna run it againView attachment 3885275


Hows yours, mine smelled fantastic but the high wasn't all that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 25, 2017)

While my blue dream is far from the clone only it is definitely not fluffy bud and it is stoney but not the world's strongest. My biggest complaints are my pheno isn't very blueberry flavorish and it had some mold on two tops in the corner of tent. 
I also have a sour blueberry by hso going but its still fresh in flower. So far she is doing well.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 25, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> Hows yours, mine smelled fantastic but the high wasn't all that


Smells & tastes like a new can of tennis balls getting popped-potency is good but its not a knockout-gonna run it again-its a pretty looking plant in flower-are you still running it?


----------



## Sir72 (Jan 25, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Smells & tastes like a new can of tennis balls getting popped-potency is good but its not a knockout-gonna run it again-its a pretty looking plant in flower-are you still running it?


I ran one outdoors last year, had a very open structure which I kinda liked. Very dense buds


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 26, 2017)

Sir72 said:


> I ran one outdoors last year, had a very open structure which I kinda liked. Very dense buds


I agree-i topped it once & it grew quite a few tops like it knew what to do-my flowers were dense also


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 12, 2017)

What's up everyone. Just thought I would give a Lil update. Wish I could upload some picks but I will ask soon as possible. I'm 43 days from flip. Got balls everywhere but shit happens guess it's all gonna be for personal use lol . I gues I stressed them by topping to much and my oll lady said she went in a couple times during lights out and I guess the lcd screens on the ballasts where to bright. So the only plants that didn't herm where the 707 headband. ChemDawg. And blue dream. Everything else grew balls on at least 1 of the plants I grew of the other 7 strains. Lol I got so many balls in there I'm gonna have to do a really deap clean in there and line the room with panda film next round. Now that being said they look AMAZING. One of the green cracks looks almost done and the blue dreams will be next. The chocolate mint og and sapphire og are FROSTY AF. As of right now I got high high hopes for my Chem Dawg being my keeper. No balls and looks like it's gonna be one of the best yeilders but it's only day 43 so idk. I also have high hopes for the 707 headband.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

Sapphire og day 28


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 27, 2017)

Another round for the Blue Dream x True OG


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got one of their Bubba S1 growing at the moment, she is an absolute beast. The thickest stem I've seen abd reeks to kingdom come! I'll snap a pic this arvo and post it up! @OzCocoLoco had somd black DOG this year too which are looking amazing! Pretty happy with HSI!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Another round for the Blue Dream x True OGView attachment 3896286


Jus popped a 707 amherst og-it's amherst sour diesel x true og-what kind of nose & taste are you getting from your blue dream x true og?


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 27, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Jus popped a 707 amherst og-it's amherst sour diesel x true og-what kind of nose & taste are you getting from your blue dream x true og?


She has the smell and taste of berries and she's pretty potent..everyone who's tried loves it


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> She has the smell and taste of berries and she's pretty potent..everyone who's tried loves it


Running Sapphire og now-i think it's a keeper-tennis ball can with a hint of fuel taste & smell-also the fan leaves are almost blue


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2017)

Sapphire og-day 39


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 27, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sapphire og-day 39View attachment 3896351


Looks awesome


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 27, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks awesome


Your plants & pics look awesome as well-seen your ihg pics-do you like their gear?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2017)

I had a sapphire og bean, a freebie. I used it as a backup, then didn't need it. Looks like I could have missed something special. Just a couple of years ago it used to kill me to lose a plant; never knowing the smoke it might have brought. But as I collected more beans, I've gotten used to the practice of popping more beans than needed, and though it still hurts to cull a healthy seedling, my end results are better. 

[ imo, IHG rocks. ]


----------



## dlftmyers (Feb 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your plants & pics look awesome as well-seen your ihg pics-do you like their gear?


Thanks man....I do like there gear so far...I would like to grow there Platinum Buffalo looks like some fire


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I had a sapphire og bean, a freebie. I used it as a backup, then didn't need it. Looks like I could have missed something special. Just a couple of years ago it used to kill me to lose a plant; never knowing the smoke it might have brought. But as I collected more beans, I've gotten used to the practice of popping more beans than needed, and though it still hurts to cull a healthy seedling, my end results are better.
> 
> [ imo, IHG rocks. ]


I've had good luck with hso so far-cherry pine og & Sapphire og have been good-i like that they are fems because of my limited space-I've seen your ihg gear & a few others with success-gotta freebie purple animal kush i should pop-but with your whole "femgular " experience i put them on the back burner


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 28, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> -gotta freebie purple animal kush i should pop-but with your whole "femgular " experience i put them on the back burner


I'd bet that freebie is fem - I'd trade you a fem Dog for it. After all this time, I've never seen a report of anyone else getting reg PAKs from fems. I now believe the mistake was made at store level. The fem PAK I got after 6 tries is very good; in fact, I've only ran 1 IHG strain that wasn't great smoke - white animal - and the cat I got them from hated them, as well. I'm running the two crystal cookie beans I got from him right now as backups to some Tony Green regs.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2017)

I dont know if the p.a.k. is fem or regular-it was a freebie from tdt-I've been looking into tony's work with his crosses-should be some kill in them beans


----------



## prostheticninja (Mar 1, 2017)

Just harvested their Bubba yesterday. Small, little, SOG, style plant. Looks decent; frosted right up.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2017)

Sapphire og


----------



## morgwar (Mar 2, 2017)

Got two pheno's of blue dream, a tall sativa and a short bushy indica. Both are very easy to grow. Also running chemdawg all five identical even between Male and female
So far so good very healthy pla n ts


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Mar 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Got two pheno's of blue dream, a tall sativa and a short bushy indica. Both are very easy to grow. Also running chemdawg all five identical even between Male and female
> So far so good very healthy pla n ts


I ran their Blue Dream a couple years ago with the same results. We kept the sativa looking one going for a couple or 3 runs. Easy to grow, no issues and great yields.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 2, 2017)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I ran their Blue Dream a couple years ago with the same results. We kept the sativa looking one going for a couple or 3 runs. Easy to grow, no issues and great yields.


I'm going all natural with the sativa version not tops or LST, I'm going to reverse the indica to male and breed a lower branch off the sativa. That should hold me over until they make regulars or I find a suitable version in regards from another outfit.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2017)

Sapphire og-day 50


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 11, 2017)

well heres my hso bd 2 weeks from flip ps im a noob


----------



## bobqp (Mar 11, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> well heres my hso bd 2 weeks from flip View attachment 3904261ps im a noob


 . Mine blue dream clone is indica looking but not as indica as yours


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 11, 2017)

bobqp said:


> . Mine blue dream clone is indica looking but not as indica as yoursView attachment 3904391 View attachment 3904392


yours is looking pretty good what nutes u use im in canna terre with the bio canna


----------



## bobqp (Mar 12, 2017)

Im using power feed. Im growing on the east coast of australia . The best veg fertiliser ive found


----------



## bobqp (Mar 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sapphire og-day 50View attachment 3901993


Thats such a nice plant.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Im using power feed. Im growing on the east coast of australia . The best veg fertiliser ive foundView attachment 3904430


Good ol' Bunno's job eh! I use Gogo Juice in my compost teas and it works great!


----------



## giglewigle (Mar 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Im using power feed. Im growing on the east coast of australia . The best veg fertiliser ive foundView attachment 3904430


cool i might give that a go for veg when i run out do u ph using the seasol


----------



## bobqp (Mar 12, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> Good ol' Bunno's job eh! I use Gogo Juice in my compost teas and it works great!


 Its cheap and and during flowering I use full strengh monsta bud and half strengh powerfeed to keep plants healthy during flowering.


----------



## bobqp (Mar 12, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> cool i might give that a go for veg when i run out do u phI dont using the seasol[/QUOT I dont worry about ph.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 12, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Thats such a nice plant.


Thanks man-its been a keeper so far


----------



## cottee (Mar 22, 2017)

SativaJack said:


> HSO has pretty solid strains....I have their Chemdog I've been working with for 3yrs now. Really heavy producer of frosty sour citrus funk. Responds well to super cropping and last. Their Bluedream is the real deal solid greasy blueberry jolly rancher selling buds and flowers fast. Their OG didn't workout that well for me. A buddy of mine grew out their bubba and Amherst Sour which was one of the best I've tried. Pretty legit looking to try the Lemon Thai Kush and the sour soon.


How long did the chem take to flower dude?


----------



## cottee (Mar 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The single bbhb I had was fucking killer. Ran it a few times, but I have too many flavors to keep it. The 707hb was good. Not the best but def worth growing again. I don't take too many pics, but this is a pic of a handful of one of the 707 phenos i kept:
> View attachment 3599823
> Here's a nug off that single bbhb freebie
> View attachment 3599825
> Both were very vigorous strains. Very thick stems. So far i've liked everything i've grown from hso except their emdog. That was fucking trash


What was the yield like on the ET bbhb dude?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 22, 2017)

cottee said:


> What was the yield like on the ET bbhb dude?


A little above average yield. Easy to grow and very easy to trim


----------



## cottee (Mar 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> A little above average yield. Easy to grow and very easy to trim


Cheers mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good ol' Bunno's job eh! I use Gogo Juice in my compost teas and it works great!


Gogo juice all the way especially when mixed with a rocket fuel tea


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Gogo juice all the way especially when mixed with a rocket fuel tea


Shit yeah


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah


Going back to my roots after using my maxsea this yr that a gd friend sent from the states...next yr will be an all neutrog grow with a bloom used from week 6 onwards as per lucas method


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Going back to my roots after using my maxsea this yr that a gd friend sent from the states...next yr will be an all neutrog grow with a bloom used from week 6 onwards as per lucas method


Sounds awesome man!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's my HSO Bubba Kush seeded up with some old school NL#5 x blueberry. Highly recommend this strain, she reeks of spice and coffee!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Here's my HSO Bubba Kush seeded up with some old school NL#5 x blueberry. Highly recommend this strain, she reeks of spice and coffee!
> 
> View attachment 3918216


As u know im.a big NL fan...haze x is nice but hell blueberry sounds better
If only i had a time capsule to go back to 91 ..NLxskunk haze...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 2, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> As u know im.a big NL fan...haze x is nice but hell blueberry sounds better
> If only i had a time capsule to go back to 91 ..NLxskunk haze...


Yes indeed man, I'm a lover of the NL too! Got some beans coming from a friend that are 20 year old NL5 x Bodhi's NL5, can't wait till they arrive! 
If I had a time machine, I'd go back and take clones off this skunk girl I had, one hit and it was lights out! Got me just over 2lb of the best weed Ive ever smoked...pity I was too young to know better lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yes indeed man, I'm a lover of the NL too! Got some beans coming from a friend that are 20 year old NL5 x Bodhi's NL5, can't wait till they arrive!
> If I had a time machine, I'd go back and take clones off this skunk girl I had, one hit and it was lights out! Got me just over 2lb of the best weed Ive ever smoked...pity I was too young to know better lol


I have some seeds from 91 of what i am talking about
.tried to pop a few prior this season but no good.
Some aussie genetics and old school thai "redbeard" cos the hairs were so red.
Id be happy to send the whole lot to someone like yourself if u could pop any and make beans 
Got a bag of 30 odd seeds that just says A grade outdoor ..the mind boggles at what secrets these beans hold but ive had em for near on 20 yrs bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I have some seeds from 91 of what i am talking about
> .tried to pop a few prior this season but no good.
> Some aussie genetics and old school thai "redbeard" cos the hairs were so red.
> Id be happy to send the whole lot to someone like yourself if u could pop any and make beans
> Got a bag of 30 odd seeds that just says A grade outdoor ..the mind boggles at what secrets these beans hold but ive had em for near on 20 yrs bro


You have redbeard? Holy shit, I've been looking for that shit for years hahaha. Hold onto them for now but when I get some more room, I'll happily hunt through them and give you heaps of seeds in return!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> You have redbeard? Holy shit, I've been looking for that shit for years hahaha. Hold onto them for now but when I get some more room, I'll happily hunt through them and give you heaps of seeds in return!!


Im not 100% sure but even by mistake theres gotta be some in there..for a few yrs in the early 90s while i smoked that it wasnt uncommen for me tonfind a dozen of those seeds while buying an.oz a week to smoke..theres some gems but fuck knows if any would pop now ive lived in 4 houses in that time


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im not 100% sure but even by mistake theres gotta be some in there..for a few yrs in the early 90s while i smoked that it wasnt uncommen for me tonfind a dozen of those seeds while buying an.oz a week to smoke..theres some gems but fuck knows if any would pop now ive lived in 4 houses in that time


Sounds great though man, would love to try and pop them for you at some point!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sounds great though man, would love to try and pop them for you at some point!!


Ill dig em out soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 3, 2017)

Black dog hso seeds outdoor


----------



## AZGreenAcresMM (Apr 28, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Black dog hso seeds outdoor
> View attachment 3918541


Nice! Black DOG is on the next seed order. I just got done running Pineapple Skunk. I highly recommend the strain. Gifted a clone to my buddy and he said the Pineapple skunk was the best strain that I've grown from store bought seeds.

Want to run Mango Sapphire but can't find much info. People mention they are running it but didn't find a smoke report on it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

blue dream hso fem seeds raked in just over a kilo of dried bud...outdoor just now in southern hemisphere


----------



## cottee (Apr 29, 2017)

Anyone had any experience with topping the blue dream indoors? It respond well?


----------



## morgwar (May 1, 2017)

Hso chem 91 harvest a little early 8 1/2 weeks
Smells like sulfur, Pinesol, truck exhaust,

Finger/scissor hash is a huge head high, body has a novaCain effect 
I'm calling it legit! Will keep in my stable and will add more of thier lines


----------



## dlftmyers (May 3, 2017)

Here's a little bud off the Blue Dream x True O.G. Right around 7 weeks


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

cottee said:


> Anyone had any experience with topping the blue dream indoors? It respond well?


Blue dream responds well to being in the trash can, lol. 

But seriously, you could beat it with a bat in a sand medium and it would grow just fine. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cottee (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Blue dream responds well to being in the trash can, lol.
> 
> But seriously, you could beat it with a bat in a sand medium and it would grow just fine.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Haha thanks dude! What strains have you done that are better than the blue dream from hso?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2017)

Blue dream outdoor from hso seeds 
Just finished southern hemisphere no liquid nuets used and still pulled nearly 2.5 lb


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

cottee said:


> Haha thanks dude! What strains have you done that are better than the blue dream from hso?


Mango Sapphire was surprisingly good, Sapphire og is good geist og is good. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Mango Sapphire was surprisingly good, Sapphire og is good geist og is good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Mango saphire be suited to a gd yield outdoors u think ?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Mango saphire be suited to a gd yield outdoors u think ?


I'd say medium yielder, definitely not bd, but buds are twice as good lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cottee (May 5, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Mango Sapphire was surprisingly good, Sapphire og is good geist og is good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What was the yield and flowering time one the mango and og sapphire?


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2017)

cottee said:


> What was the yield and flowering time one the mango and og sapphire?


8.5 weeks, medium yield. Not huge. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 5, 2017)

Sapphire og


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2017)

Oh yeah, forgot to update with chop pics of the Bubba Kush...


----------



## rocknratm (May 5, 2017)

black dog. Terps are decent but nothing strong that stands out. Yield is below average.
Probably wont stick around but its only the second run of it....


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> black dog. Terps are decent but nothing strong that stands out. Yield is below average.
> Probably wont stick around but its only the second run of it....
> View attachment 3936809
> 
> ...


Did you only run the one Black DOG bean? I've seen 2 maybe 3 pheno's of it. One looks big and frosty, one is smaller...


----------



## rocknratm (May 13, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Did you only run the one Black DOG bean? I've seen 2 maybe 3 pheno's of it. One looks big and frosty, one is smaller...


Yes just the one. Smaller pheno for sure


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 21, 2017)

Sapphire og


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 7, 2017)

What's the strongest HSO strain? I've had purple train wreck, blue dream, green crack, and lost coast OG. Looking for something that's hits harder though.


----------



## cottee (Jun 7, 2017)

Blue dream is wank! The potency is poor! Puts me off doing anything from HSO again


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 7, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> What's the strongest HSO strain? I've had purple train wreck, blue dream, green crack, and lost coast OG. Looking for something that's hits harder though.


How did you like their lost coast OG? I JUST got two 3 packs of fems from gorilla seeds. Gonna do them after the BARNEYS FARM RED CHERRY BERRY I started are done.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 7, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> How did you like their lost coast OG? I JUST got two 3 packs of fems from gorilla seeds. Gonna do them after the BARNEYS FARM RED CHERRY BERRY I started are done.[/QUOTE


Great quality, really good bag appeal, pretty dense. Smell is hard to describe it's not super strong smelling very unique though. 7/10 for potency.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 7, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> Great quality, really good bag appeal, pretty dense. Smell is hard to describe it's not super strong smelling very unique though. 7/10 for potency.


Good deal. I may just get another tent and pop one of the packs. Thanks for the info man....


----------



## trublueohio (Jun 7, 2017)

Running the truthband wish I would of cloned looking so frosty but no yield short veg from seed


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 7, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> What's the strongest HSO strain? I've had purple train wreck, blue dream, green crack, and lost coast OG. Looking for something that's hits harder though.


Forgot I also had 707 headband as well. Purple train wreck and lost coast OG being my favorites


----------



## trublueohio (Jun 7, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> What's the strongest HSO strain? I've had purple train wreck, blue dream, green crack, and lost coast OG. Looking for something that's hits harder though.


Um you have to search to find good bluedream from hso ran it twice first time it was close to the cut had the nice hue and beautiful high and yield. The second time got the yield of course the ceiling was very low on that one. Quick tolerance buildup. I have ran bd, pineapple something they have, blackberry and currently running the truthband. Um blackberry is fire. Truthband looks like fire everyday my old lady wants to cut her down


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 7, 2017)

trublueohio said:


> Um you have to search to find good bluedream from hso ran it twice first time it was close to the cut had the nice hue and beautiful high and yield. The second time got the yield of course the ceiling was very low on that one. Quick tolerance buildup. I have ran bd, pineapple something they have, blackberry and currently running the truthband. Um blackberry is fire. Truthband looks like fire everyday my old lady wants to cut her down


Yea I'm definitely not knocking the blue dream just looking for something with some more punch to it ever thing from HSO has been quality so far.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 7, 2017)

Funny story- i was just about to get rid of black dog. Then i talk to my buddy and he says you know what my fave strain was? - black dog.
Lol
Ill have to give it more credit. Hes an a+ smoker. Means alot coming from him.

It doesnt fade purple. Normal yellow and the lower yield were my complaints.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 9, 2017)

I have 2 black d.o.g females flowering outdoors . two different phenos 1 small indica and the other very tall indica. Pollinated both with ghost train haze 1 should get 100 fem seeds from the cross. Pollinating another branch of black d.o.g with gorilla bomb pollen to make another female seed cross.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 9, 2017)

I ran a Pinapple Skunk outdoors, it was pretty decent. It made me order 5 packs of Black D.O.G., Emdog & Lemon Garlic OG for indoors. 

Not very impressed with the yields so far, (I did choose these strictly on flavour  ) I still have 3 weeks to go on the Emdog & LGOG, I sure hope they plump up some more!


----------



## RC61 (Jun 10, 2017)

I got some 707 Headband going now. The packaging was impressive.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 11, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> I ran a Pinapple Skunk outdoors, it was pretty decent. It made me order 5 packs of Black D.O.G., Emdog & Lemon Garlic OG for indoors.
> 
> Not very impressed with the yields so far, (I did choose these strictly on flavour  ) I still have 3 weeks to go on the Emdog & LGOG, I sure hope they plump up some more!


I was interested in the lemon garlic OG myself how is the terpenes on it?


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 11, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> I was interested in the lemon garlic OG myself how is the terpenes on it?


Today is only day 48, just over 2 weeks left to go. They're smelling nice so far. I'll post a mini dank report once I get a taste.


----------



## Danielson999 (Jun 14, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> It doesnt fade purple. Normal yellow and the lower yield were my complaints.


My Black D.O.G. faded big time purple. Yield was not great. Trichs were decent. Smelled like a rotting corpse with some berries in his ass.


----------



## Danielson999 (Jun 14, 2017)

I actually just finished a Pineapple Skunk also. Been curing a couple weeks. The smell is earthy mixed with a fruity pineapple tone. Big flowers, lots of trich's. Drank alot. Rock hard nugs and a solid bag appeal.


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 15, 2017)

Snapped a quick shot of a Black D.O.G.
Yeild was pretty good for how short I vegged. It probably would have faded if I had cooler temps.
Can't wait to taste!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 15, 2017)

Danielson999 said:


> My Black D.O.G. faded big time purple. Yield was not great. Trichs were decent. Smelled like a rotting corpse with some berries in his ass.


How was the potency, looking for something that hits hard like gorilla glue or cookies


----------



## Danielson999 (Jun 15, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> How was the potency, looking for something that hits hard like gorilla glue or cookies


I haven't tried GG yet but I'd say the d.o.g. was maybe 7.5/10 or so. 
I've been smoking the scrap buds from both those plants and a pineapple express all mixed together but I did try it by itself a couple times after it dried and had 2 or 3 days of cure. Burping the jars is a bit difficult because if you leave the lid off for too long the whole room has that rotten smell. Maybe I'm exaggerating a bit but to me it's pretty nasty. Tastes good though.


----------



## bobqp (Jun 15, 2017)

Gorilla bomb is a very potent sativa dominant plant . I'm crossing it over my other black d.o.g in the next couple of days.


----------



## mjinc (Jun 16, 2017)

Danielson999 said:


> My Black D.O.G. faded big time purple. Yield was not great. Trichs were decent. Smelled like a rotting corpse with some berries in his ass.


Damn that sounds delicious


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 18, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Gorilla bomb is a very potent sativa dominant plant . I'm crossing it over my other black d.o.g in the next couple of days.


Thanks I've been interested in it how does it compare to regular gorilla glue?


----------



## bobqp (Jun 19, 2017)

G


Kronickeeper said:


> Thanks I've been interested in it how does it compare to regular gorilla glue?


 gorilla bomb is very potent I used 2 females for breeding and 1 for smoking proberly the best pot I've smoked .even stronger than ghost train haze 1. I've crossed gorilla bomb over gorilla glue that should be a nice cross. Crossed gorilla bomb with ghost train haze 1. And I have trippy gorilla (gg4 x big head). Very happy with the strain love anything with gorilla glue in it. If you grow it indoors I suggest you tip the shit out of it because it triples in size during flowering it makes a great outdoor strain


----------



## KENTA (Jun 20, 2017)

Blue dream 
Choc mint OG 
Lost coast Hash
Black dog


----------



## KENTA (Jun 20, 2017)

Black dog and choc mint og had all problems so won't run again. Hso BD and LCH are great. Ran them both once already from seed. 

amazing bag appeal and nice dank smell. High from BD is spacy lch is a more happy couchlock. Both keepers. 

Looking to try their Trainwreck as I hear it's a good sativa with dense nugs


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 20, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Blue dream
> Choc mint OG
> Lost coast Hash
> Black dog


Sweet set up G! I want to build something like that for outside.


----------



## KENTA (Jun 20, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> Sweet set up G! I want to build something like that for outside.


Thanks it's a 20x10 converted carport lol 
It's works great here in Hawaii


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 21, 2017)

Danielson999 said:


> My Black D.O.G. faded big time purple. Yield was not great. Trichs were decent. Smelled like a rotting corpse with some berries in his ass.





Danielson999 said:


> I actually just finished a Pineapple Skunk also. Been curing a couple weeks. The smell is earthy mixed with a fruity pineapple tone. Big flowers, lots of trich's. Drank alot. Rock hard nugs and a solid bag appeal.





RichRoots said:


> Snapped a quick shot of a Black D.O.G.
> Yeild was pretty good for how short I vegged. It probably would have faded if I had cooler temps.
> Can't wait to taste!
> View attachment 3961438


Great posts guys, bud porn for days   Got some black DOG to run, might have to get me some pineapple skunk too!


----------



## bobqp (Jun 21, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Blue dream
> Choc mint OG
> Lost coast Hash
> Black dog


Really nice looking plants


----------



## KENTA (Jun 21, 2017)

Bloomed the runts of the packs out early. Bad phone camera but frosty and rock hard. Can't wait to see the results from the happier ones still in the green house vegging out.


----------



## Aruanda (Jun 26, 2017)

Got a 3 pack of HSO FEM Amherst Sour Diesel and 707 Headband recently. Going to pop them soon, just waiting on the remaining amendments I ordered to ship for a complete re-amend of my soil mixture to really bring it up to what it should be (see Coots recipe).

I will post up/contribute here when I get them started soon for reference.


----------



## Bumblebeetuna (Jun 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Odd. Black DOG is the only HSO strain I'll bother with. I gave [traded ? ] all my blue dream away after harvesting gobs of weak sauce. Purple Trainwreck just slightly better. But that Black Dog was outstanding....
> 
> View attachment 3881484


They turn purple at all on you?? Growing 3 of them now outside!!


----------



## KENTA (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone experience on Trainwreck?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 26, 2017)

Here is Ogtruth Band.

Og truth x 707 headband. 

This is breeding stock that Geist Grow uses from the Late Mandelbrot. 
Hso and his family had a recent release of some of his gear.

 

This is about 2 weeks in flower, and the rest of the fan leaves will be striped soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2017)

Bumblebeetuna said:


> They turn purple at all on you?? Growing 3 of them now outside!!


Have a look - the pic is attached to the post you quoted.


----------



## Bumblebeetuna (Jun 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Have a look - the pic is attached to the post you quoted.


Couldn't tell exactly but that's good to beautiful looking plant


----------



## Sailormoses (Jun 29, 2017)

Bought 3 fem 707 headband from HSO.Only 1 opened and is at day 39 of 12/12. A nice citrus/ sweet smell. Tops are already too heavy for the branches and have to be tied up. Some frost but have 3-4 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aruanda (Jul 1, 2017)

Sailormoses said:


> Bought 3 fem 707 headband from HSO.Only 1 opened and is at day 39 of 12/12. A nice citrus/ sweet smell. Tops are already tooView attachment 3969084 heavy for the branches and have to be tied up. Some frost but have 3-4 more weeks to go.


What's your grow medium and size pots @Sailormoses ?


----------



## Aruanda (Jul 1, 2017)

I set out the 3 HSO 707 Headbands to germinate a few days ago. Two popped a day or two ago and today I opened the paper towel to find the third has seemingly sprouted 2 sprouts from it. Not entirely surprised as the third seed was an oddly shaped larger seed from the pack, makes sense. I'm thinking to let them grow out their tails a bit and leave the shell in the paper towel to then separate them. I may make a distinction based on size which looks to be the dominant of the two and only plant that one. Or... I plant them both and observe the growth a bit to see which is the dominant, that may be the safer bet. Any thoughts from people here?

I was actually hoping the last seed wouldn't pop, lol (and here it is giving me two sprouts). I got limited soil quantities atm (roughly 25 gallons). I got a Paradise seeds auto Vertigo in a 5gal, probably up by tomorrow, 2 of the 707HB in 1L containers for now and if this last one didn't pop they'd be transplanted to 2 10gal fabric pots. Since it did pop, 2 will go in 7.5gal and the last in another 5gal.

Cutting it close


----------



## Sailormoses (Jul 2, 2017)

I ran the 707 in a 5 gal fabric pot with Coast of Maine " Stonington Blend"


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 2, 2017)

Grew a 707 Headband a few years ago. It had a really great citrus smell and taste, joints tasted like citrus all the way to the end. Looked good while growing, black leaves in the end, good trichome coverage. The high on this particular female wasn't anything special, relaxing and stress relieving, but not very strong.


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jul 2, 2017)

Kronickeeper said:


> What's the strongest HSO strain? I've had purple train wreck, blue dream, green crack, and lost coast OG. Looking for something that's hits harder though.


lemon thai kush or chemdawg..personally i like lemon thai the best plus its a monster yeilder and very mold resistant for outdoor growing


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jul 2, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Gorilla bomb is a very potent sativa dominant plant . I'm crossing it over my other black d.o.g in the next couple of days.


is this gorilla bomb from bomb seeds? i love bomb seeds im doing their berry bomb this year makes my 3rd year growing it..im interested in the gorilla bomb and ice bomb as well..


----------



## bobqp (Jul 3, 2017)

Kygiacomo said:


> is this gorilla bomb from bomb seeds? i love bomb seeds im doing their berry bomb this year makes my 3rd year growing it..im interested in the gorilla bomb and ice bomb as well..


Yeh gorilla bomb from bomb seeds its a really great plant . I used pollen from a female ghost train haze 1 and made about 80 fem seeds. I have THC bomb growing as well love the smell of both bomb plants


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jul 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> Yeh gorilla bomb from bomb seeds its a really great plant . I used pollen from a female ghost train haze 1 and made about 80 fem seeds. I have THC bomb growing as well love the smell of both bomb plants


my berry bomb just started to flower outdoors,i think i got a super rare early pheno. bomb seeds rock tho thanks for getting back to me


----------



## bobqp (Jul 3, 2017)

Kygiacomo said:


> my berry bomb just started to flower outdoors,i think i got a super rare early pheno. bomb seeds rock tho thanks for getting back to me


All good. Yeh I like bomb seeds although there's a lot of people who hate them but personally I think there great breeding stock


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jul 3, 2017)

bobqp said:


> All good. Yeh I like bomb seeds although there's a lot of people who hate them but personally I think there great breeding stock


theres always gonna be few that love some and hate others,cant please everyone lol


----------



## John Dieselman (Jul 4, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Thanks it's a 20x10 converted carport lol
> It's works great here in Hawaii


God I miss the islands brah. Can't wait to go back. And soon i hope. 
Aloha


----------



## CT203 (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm looking for a huge yielding strain so I might order blue dreams from HSO, but before I order I wanted to know if anyone ever had any problems with their packages reaching the U.S in a place where weed isn't legal? That's one thing I always worry about from these seedbanks


----------



## RichRoots (Jul 7, 2017)

Just chopped down a Lemon Garlic OG, fingers smell like i was eating a bag of Lay's Dill Pickle chips.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 7, 2017)

RichRoots said:


> Just chopped down a Lemon Garlic OG, fingers smell like i was eating a bag of Lay's Dill Pickle chips.


Excellent. I have a freebie I've been thinking of running.


----------



## sirmonkeyass (Jul 8, 2017)

On week 6 with my single HSO Blue Dream. This strain has been very healthy so far but the stretch is hard to deal with, it is 6'+. I had to supercrop several times, I topped and trained this thing like crazy but it still got too big. It is freaking huge. Not really impressed with the bud formation either. I am hoping it will fill out in the next 4 weeks... but I probably won't keep it unless it does. Smells very nice. Very fruity terps, hard to describe. Last photo is from week 5 or so. Jury is still out, if the buds start to fill out I may keep it as it will surely be a massive yeilder.


----------



## Sir72 (Jul 10, 2017)

Black d.o.g growing slow as hell


----------



## bigt4172 (Jul 10, 2017)

I grew 4 pineapple skunks from HSC. Nugs are literally like rocks, the most dense ive ever had. Im 73 days into flower and still going strong, 3 i vegged5 weeks and 1 i vegged 8 weeks. WOW! You should see the difference, the 3 are in 7 gallon fabric pots and look to probably yield 100+ g, the 1 plant i vegged 8 weeks is in a 10 gallon fabric pot and is 5 weeks into flower and fills a 4x4 tent 75% of the space. The base of the plants is huge for a indoor plant, probably 2 inches across. Im hoping it gets 250 g's. Ill post pics if anyone is interested later tonight .


----------



## Aruanda (Jul 10, 2017)

At about 10 days from planting, maybe 13-14 from germ. Pheno #1 is the most vigorous on this HSO 707HB.

I really wouldn't have made a post other than to share what pheno #2 is looking like. The derp plant.

Phenos 3&4 are twins from the same seed. Not sure I'll keep #4. May not even keep #3 tbh. Though I've heard sometimes a runt could produce some fire... I guess *time will tell*


----------



## haight (Jul 13, 2017)

sirmonkeyass said:


> On week 6 with my single HSO Blue Dream. This strain has been very healthy so far but the stretch is hard to deal with, it is 6'+. I had to supercrop several times, I topped and trained this thing like crazy but it still got too big. It is freaking huge. Not really impressed with the bud formation either. I am hoping it will fill out in the next 4 weeks... but I probably won't keep it unless it does. Smells very nice. Very fruity terps, hard to describe. Last photo is from week 5 or so. Jury is still out, if the buds start to fill out I may keep it as it will surely be a massive yeilder.


Yea it does get tall


----------



## atomicDETH (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy shit that haze pheno is amazing, would do some Terrible things for a cut of that.



sirmonkeyass said:


> On week 6 with my single HSO Blue Dream. This strain has been very healthy so far but the stretch is hard to deal with, it is 6'+. I had to supercrop several times, I topped and trained this thing like crazy but it still got too big. It is freaking huge. Not really impressed with the bud formation either. I am hoping it will fill out in the next 4 weeks... but I probably won't keep it unless it does. Smells very nice. Very fruity terps, hard to describe. Last photo is from week 5 or so. Jury is still out, if the buds start to fill out I may keep it as it will surely be a massive yeilder.


----------



## duncandog (Jul 18, 2017)

sirmonkeyass said:


> On week 6 with my single HSO Blue Dream. This strain has been very healthy so far but the stretch is hard to deal with, it is 6'+. I had to supercrop several times, I topped and trained this thing like crazy but it still got too big. It is freaking huge. Not really impressed with the bud formation either. I am hoping it will fill out in the next 4 weeks... but I probably won't keep it unless it does. Smells very nice. Very fruity terps, hard to describe. Last photo is from week 5 or so. Jury is still out, if the buds start to fill out I may keep it as it will surely be a massive yeilder.


Did you find blue dream to be a more difficult plant to grow? Interms of calcium requirements and nutrients I found her to be very sensitive. My girl looks very much like yours long thin and spindly with not much hope of putting on weight. I am growing with kind 1000 in soil.


----------



## Chef420 (Jul 18, 2017)

I have the hso blue dream indica pheno on Day 25. 
She's had issues from the get-go which I thought were caused by ph lockout but what I've narrowed it down to: med-light nutes, heavy magnesium. 
I have purple striping on the stems and rust spots everywhere.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 18, 2017)

CT203 said:


> I'm looking for a huge yielding strain so I might order blue dreams from HSO, but before I order I wanted to know if anyone ever had any problems with their packages reaching the U.S in a place where weed isn't legal? That's one thing I always worry about from these seedbanks


Midweek song comes through every time for me over sea. And blue dream gets huge if its the "sativa looking" pheno ( looks sativa but smokes like a hybrid in my experience)


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 19, 2017)

Chef420 said:


> I have the hso blue dream indica pheno on Day 25.
> She's had issues from the get-go which I thought were caused by ph lockout but what I've narrowed it down to: med-light nutes, heavy magnesium.
> I have purple striping on the stems and rust spots everywhere.


Sounds like cal mag def if your seeing rust spots with purple stems


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 19, 2017)

sirmonkeyass said:


> On week 6 with my single HSO Blue Dream. This strain has been very healthy so far but the stretch is hard to deal with, it is 6'+. I had to supercrop several times, I topped and trained this thing like crazy but it still got too big. It is freaking huge. Not really impressed with the bud formation either. I am hoping it will fill out in the next 4 weeks... but I probably won't keep it unless it does. Smells very nice. Very fruity terps, hard to describe. Last photo is from week 5 or so. Jury is still out, if the buds start to fill out I may keep it as it will surely be a massive yeilder.


you got a really hazey blue dream!


----------



## KENTA (Jul 21, 2017)

Black DOG about a month into flowering


----------



## KENTA (Jul 21, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Black DOG about a month into flowering


----------



## sirmonkeyass (Jul 25, 2017)

duncandog said:


> Did you find blue dream to be a more difficult plant to grow? Interms of calcium requirements and nutrients I found her to be very sensitive. My girl looks very much like yours long thin and spindly with not much hope of putting on weight. I am growing with kind 1000 in soil.


Overall my BD pheno has been pretty hassle free, except for the height... She is a very heavy eater taking relatively large doses of nutes without burning. I expect to get 6-7+ ozs off of this plant when it is all said and done. I have already harvested a plant from the tent and laid the BD so that it took over the open space. She is really starting to pack it on. I just don't really care for the bud formation I am seeing. Thinking about turning this whole plant into bho and killing the mother.


----------



## duncandog (Jul 29, 2017)

I find they stay long and thin then boom they start to put weight on. Seems to happen in 1 day and they are very hungry.


----------



## Danielson999 (Jul 30, 2017)

KENTA said:


> Black DOG about a month into flowering


I had the dark purple pheno of black d.o.g. and have to say it impressed some people.


----------



## Oochicoochi420 (Jul 30, 2017)

jjfw said:


> Saw their prices on Attitude and their different selection, all looked good. Anyone have any history with their seeds. Have they been around for some time? I am new and picking up pieces here and there. Still alot to learn and questions to ask. I hope to hear good things about Humboldt, but will listen to negative also, what is said could mean the difference, buying or not buying. Thanks, JJFW


There are some grow reports of HSO genetics on youtube, look great. And they are the original breeders of Blue Dream and Green Crack, i wouldn't have any doubts in trying their seeds. Depends what you're looking to grow i guess.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 4, 2017)

Sapphire og


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sapphire ogView attachment 3989896 View attachment 3989897


Beautiful! I've got 10 fems in the rotation but now they have just moved up a notch or two.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 4, 2017)

Kcbscrogger said:


> Beautiful! I've got 10 fems in the rotation but now they have just moved up a notch or two.


Its been a keeper for me for 4 rounds now-i would pop a couple-good luck


----------



## Qronyq (Aug 4, 2017)

duncandog said:


> Did you find blue dream to be a more difficult plant to grow? Interms of calcium requirements and nutrients I found her to be very sensitive. My girl looks very much like yours long thin and spindly with not much hope of putting on weight. I am growing with kind 1000 in soil.


I have 2 monster Blue Dreams in 15g pots outside... Very sensitive to Cal-Mag. Always a deficiency, the second i feed with extra Cal-Mag, too much Cal-Mag lol. Still going strong regardless but have yet to find the sweet spot


----------



## Jonny Lan (Jun 7, 2020)

Just got some Ghost Candy from them hoping for the best!


----------

